
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (September 2020) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
soneca
_Location_ : Los Angeles, California, US

 _Remote_ : Yes, please

 _Willing to relocate_ : No

 _Technologies_ : Frontend in general: Javascript, React, React Native,
EmberJS, CSS, SASS; and some basic Node, serverless, Firebase, FaunaDB.

I am a product-minded, mid-level, frontend developer.

I have a good eye and a detail-oriented personality for UX and design, and I
am familiar with marketing tools -- I have a professional background as Growth
Marketer before becoming a software developer.

I have designed, built, and deployed complete applications. The most recent
one is [https://www.quidsentio.com](https://www.quidsentio.com)

I am building it solo, from concept, to design, to development (React on
serverless architecture with FaunaDB).

Other links that can showcase some of my professional skills:

My newsletter with writing advice for developers:
[https://writingfordevelopers.substack.com](https://writingfordevelopers.substack.com)

My personal blog about my career transition from marketing to software
development:
[https://rodrigohgpontes.github.io](https://rodrigohgpontes.github.io)

 _Email_ : rodrigohgpontes (using gmail)

------
akarshit
Location: US (anywhere), need H-1B

Remote: Doesn't matter

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JS, React, Node, ElasticSearch, Mongo, Redis, AWS, GCP, SQL,
ReactNative, Python, Java

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1GnhV0Y37e6eldGZN7yVNo0ZH7Xd...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1GnhV0Y37e6eldGZN7yVNo0ZH7XdTHsxW/view)

Email: akarshitwal@gmail.com

Summary: Masters at Georgia Tech, open-source contributor(10k+ commits),
worked in 3 startups, full-stack dev. Can build from scratch, can do
everything from centering div to deploying ML models. Latest side project:
Website: [https://messagink.com/](https://messagink.com/)

Android App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.messagink....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.messagink.messagink)

iOS App: [https://appstore.com/messagink](https://appstore.com/messagink)

------
alexzoltano
Engineering Manager

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes (until Covid is over. Prefer Pacific time zone)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, C++, React, AWS / Azure, TypeScript / JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.alexdangelo.com/resume/](https://www.alexdangelo.com/resume/)

Email: alexdangelopublic@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexdangelo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexdangelo/)

I'm a well-rounded software engineering manager. I build collaborative,
effective engineering teams and help develop leaders, all in service of making
great products people love.

I foster a supportive environment, where being open and vulnerable leads to
deeper connections, growth from taking risks, and a stronger team overall.

Most recently have been leading development on a B2B SaaS product running on
Azure.

~~~
debuggest
Check out this remote engineering manager position at Olo!
[https://jobs.lever.co/olo/d1078288-01e9-410d-a67a-6f9732203f...](https://jobs.lever.co/olo/d1078288-01e9-410d-a67a-6f9732203f84?lever-
via=WSee4m3bRz)

~~~
alexzoltano
Thanks for the pointer!

------
throwawycto2020
Location: San Francisco (currently based in Seattle but moving soon)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Deep learning (vision, NLP, speech), Python, TensorFlow, C++,
CUDA, React / web.

Email: throwawycto2020@altmails.com

Summary: Deep learning expert looking for hard problems and organizations with
the resources to solve them.

About:

I have a mixed bag of skills — 1⁄3 entrepreneur, 1⁄3 deep learning research
scientist, and 1⁄3 engineering manager and software engineer. Spent the past
several years building a company deploying deep learning applications for very
large enterprise clients, and before that publishing deep learning research
(ICML, NIPS, ICLR, etc) at a well known tech company near Seattle. Looking for
leadership role within an applied AI organization deploying deep learning
models for vision, NLP, speech, or other domains.

Strong track record of developing and deploying state-of-the-art deep learning
models to production. Deployed over a dozen different types of models to
customers on server-side CPU and GPU platforms as well as mobile chips.

Several years of experience leading both engineering and deep learning
research teams with 5–10 direct reports, consistently publishing high-quality
research in top-tier conferences (NeurIPS, ICLR, ICML, ICASSP, etc) with 100s
of citations as well as delivering production-quality software on schedule and
on budget.

Blurb is intentionally vague as my company is in the process of shutting down.

------
morphicpro
Location: Portland OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Tech: Elixir, Ruby, JS, Video/Photograph

Limited tech: DevOps, Python, Design

Site: [https://morphic.pro](https://morphic.pro)

Resume: [https://morphic.pro/about](https://morphic.pro/about)

github: [https://github.com/joshchernoff](https://github.com/joshchernoff)

email: jchernoff@morphic[dot]pro

I've been working in the web industry since Flash was still owned by Macro
Media. Most of that work was Post-Production Animations and App development
which was focused in the Marketing sector. During that time I’ve worked with
brands such as Macy’s, The Food Network, Mattel, and Hallmark. Towards the end
of Flash, I moved over to PHP and focused on building custom CMSs for clients
using Wordpress, Drupal, and Magento. Around 2012, I was introduced to Ruby on
Rails and was hired for an in house position at a small agency where I crafted
my ruby skill set. Around 2014 I worked for a mobile app company named CVent
where I worked for a number of years as a Server-Side Ruby developer. Later I
worked for a local nonprofit using Elixir with Phoenix. In the last 3 years,
I’ve mainly focused on Elixir with JS and React and with some Ruby here and
there. In addition to my focus as a developer, I also find time to do
photography. Most recently I’ve found new interests in Javascript (via ES6)
and Elixir as I feel these two program languages are rapidly evolving and are
currently shaping the web as we know it today.

------
rshekhar2

      Location: New York Metro Area
      Remote: Yes, within US Eastern timezone
      Willing to relocate: only to New Jersey or Boston
      Technologies: Python, SQL, Jupyter, Docker, AWS, GCP
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/rshekhar2/ , PDF resumé on request
      Email: ravi {dott} shekhar (at) gmail {dott} com
    

PhD (Geophysics) Lead Data Scientist with 3 years of experience.

I have worked on a variety of business problems, including : churn prediction,
search engine performance, internal platform development, algorithmic pricing,
and retail sector demand forecasting. I am skilled at system design and
engineering for building algorithmic data products as well as working jointly
with many stakeholders to come to data-driven solutions. I also enjoy
mentoring junior data scientists and helping build a positive, psychologically
safe culture necessary for high performing teams.

I'm looking for Data Scientist / Senior Data Scientist / Data Science manager
roles in a small to medium sized tech or tech-adjacent company with a positive
culture, and heavy usage of cloud technologies.

------
unemphysbro
Location: SF Bay Area Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, West Coast

Technologies: Python, C++, Bash, PyTorch, scikit-learn, AWS, Javascript,
React, SQL, Media rendering (FFMPEG povray, blender)

Résumé/CV:

\- Website: mshankla.com

\- LinkedIn: [https://bit.ly/2UYJbbf](https://bit.ly/2UYJbbf)

\- Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: mshankla@gmail.com

I am a software engineer/data scientist with 5 years experience during my PhD
developing software for physical and statistical models for HPC deployment. My
work has resulted in 7 publications including 2 first author in Nature
journals, and instrumental in acquiring $350,000 of CPU/GPU hours and funding
>$5 million. I am looking for a cutting-edge, data heavy software or data
science role within a fast moving cross-functional team.

During my PhD I developed a method to increase DNA sequencing throughput more
than an order-magnitude:

[https://phys.org/news/2019-08-embrace-imperfection-
biomolecu...](https://phys.org/news/2019-08-embrace-imperfection-biomolecu..).

I'm also well versed in ML/AI, take a look at some of my fun side-projects.

~~~
person_of_color
LinkedIn link on your site is broken.

------
cupcake-unicorn
Location: Seattle preferred may consider remote

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Go, Javascript, NodeJS, Linux, light
sysadmin stuff

email: hn2020@placeq.com

cv: on request

Hi there, I am in a unique situation and I thought I'd give this a try. Due to
chronic illness I am actually on disability and have limitations in both
working hours and salary due to this. For my early career I was advised by
well meaning but non disabled people to lie and hide this and it created a
vicious cycle of health issues and severe burn out. I will no longer work for
any company without being upfront about this, which is a plus because it helps
me find places where I thrive better, but also despite everything tech still
is not great for part time or limited hours jobs. At this point also I have to
be upfront because my resume became patchy due to taking time off for my
health.

I started out in my career doing test automation stuff but then moved into
backend rails stuff pretty quickly. I can pick stuff up pretty quickly if
there is a patient team that supports pairing and peer support. I wouldn't do
well in a non progressive workplace or a workplace where diverse hires are
tokenized.

I feel like there could be a good fit out there in Seattle somewhere and this
could be a mutually beneficial agreement...if your company has a bunch of
little side projects I could tinker with, not mission critical stuff, and
would be OK with super flexible part time hours. The hours/salary thing is
important to discuss since I need certain hours for my health and need to keep
an eye on salary so I can keep my health insurance.

I would love an environment where I could learn alongside smart people with
things I never got into as much such as IOT hardware, AI, natural language,
and rounding out my server/backend stack/devops knowledge.

I have mostly lived and worked as a backend dev in Seattle but I spent a year
or so in Berlin doing the same. let me know if this sounds like a good fit!

------
KhoomeiK
Location: San Francisco Bay Area / San Jose / Cupertino

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Open to it

Technologies: Flask, Express, React, React Native, PostgreSQL, SQLite,
PyTorch, TensorFlow, Keras, Sci-kit Learn, NumPy, Pandas, Python, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: [http://resume.rpandey.tech](http://resume.rpandey.tech)

Email: rohan [dot] pandey [at] gmail [dot] com

Website: [https://rpandey.tech](https://rpandey.tech)

GitHub: [http://github.rpandey.tech](http://github.rpandey.tech)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.rpandey.tech](http://linkedin.rpandey.tech)

I've won 10 hackathons with my Fullstack expertise, am publishing an undergrad
ML research paper, and am currently working on DL for NLP in my internships.
My areas of research interest include Deep Learning, Natural Language
Processing, Neurotechnology, and Bioinformatics but I also just love building
impactful products! Open to internships, part-time, and some full-time
positions.

------
kenjinp
Location: Geneva, Switzerland (US Citizen) Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kenjinp/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kenjinp/)

Résumé/CV: [http://kenny.wtf/](http://kenny.wtf/) (a touch out of date, I'm
afraid)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kenjinp](https://github.com/kenjinp)

Email: hackernews@kenny.wtf

Technologies: Typescript, JavaScript, Serverless, Kubernetes, Docker,
OpenShift, ReactJS, Vue, SQL, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Redis, Git, AWS,
THREE.js & Data Vis, Adobe Suite (I'm dangerous with UI/UX design as well!)

I'm an American software engineer currently building extensible front-end open
source products in Geneva, with experience working remotely from Berlin &
Beijing as well. I specialize in creating neat modular applications that can
scale across teams and deployments.

Please drop a message, would love to chat regardless!

~~~
freedomben
How do you like OpenShift? (I work for Red Hat but I'm just asking as a friend
:-) )

------
rkalla
Location: Scottsdale, AZ Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Java, AWS, REST, Linux Résumé/CV:
[http://linkedin.com/in/rkalla](http://linkedin.com/in/rkalla) Email:
rkalla@gmail.com

Interested in management/leadership opportunities for a technology
organization. CTO, VP of Engineering, Sr. Director of Engineering -
organizations that need help creating that next-level of culture where people
are excited to come into work, high eNPS where folks openly recommend friends
to apply for open positions.

I am big on transparent communication, integrity and appreciation.

I've been lucky to create these organizations a few time in my career and then
live through some very exciting roadmap years delivering with them - it is a
total joy to experience.

This is a long shot appending a comment like this to what looks like an IC-
focused thread, but I figured I would put myself out here and see if any
threads can connect.

Thank you for reading!

------
michallech

      Location:            Poland
      Remote:              Yes (EST/PST timezones OK)
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies:
        * Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, GraphQL
        * AngularJS, MERN (MongoDB, Express.JS, React+Redux, Node.js), React Native, Vue.js
        * Airflow, Kafka, ELK, TensorFlow, NLP/NLTK
        * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes
    
      Résumé/CV:           https://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-Resume.pdf
      Email:               michal [AT] michallech.info
      Website:             https://michallech.info
    
    

I am Full Stack Developer and Software Architect with 12 years of commercial
experience (esp. FinTech, Healthcare) in prototyping, MVP, backend and
frontend development as well as maintenance and DevOps. Great communication
skills, Startup experience, team leadership, passionate about programming,
self starter, OK with freelance/consulting as well as full time work.

------
davisr
Location: Milwaukee, Wisconsin, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Embedded SoC (i.MX6), GNU/Linux, FreeBSD, OpenBSD, pfSense, ZFS,
Proxmox, QEMU, PostgreSQL, MySQL, TimescaleDB, Wireshark, BIND, OpenVPN,
OpenVAS, GitLab, DokuWiki, Request Tracker, Grafana, D3.js, Flask, SQLAlchemy,
Node.js, Selenium, Bootstrap, ffmpeg, GNUPlot, ImageMagick, GIMP, Inkscape,
Blender, Autodesk Inventor, office suites, Shell, Bash, Python, Smalltalk,
SQL, PHP, HTML, SVG, XML, CSS, Less, Sass, JavaScript, Rust, R, C, LaTeX,
Perl, Common Lisp, Objective-C, and so much more

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.davisr.me/work/Resume%20-%20Davis%20Remmel.pdf](http://www.davisr.me/work/Resume%20-%20Davis%20Remmel.pdf)

Email: d@visr.me

Website: [http://www.davisr.me/](http://www.davisr.me/)

Portfolio: [http://www.davisr.me/projects/](http://www.davisr.me/projects/)

I've been on the front page of Hacker News a couple [1] times [2] in the last
few weeks. You may know me as the reMarkable hacker. I have been working as an
independent free software developer for the last 8 months, and am developing a
libre handwriting recognition engine. I am currently seeking sponsorship and
need help immediately to fulfill the vision of Dynabook and bring about a
device used for thinking deeper, by programming without knowing it, used for
modeling and questioning our world.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24232801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24232801)
[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24294176](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24294176)

------
pabs3
I'd like to be hired to work on open source projects. I've been working on and
using open source for about 20 years, principally on the Debian project.

Location: Perth, Western Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: open source

Résumé/CV:
[https://bonedaddy.net/pabs3/about/resume/](https://bonedaddy.net/pabs3/about/resume/)

Dev links:
[https://bonedaddy.net/pabs3/about/#other_pages](https://bonedaddy.net/pabs3/about/#other_pages)

Blog: [https://bonedaddy.net/pabs3/log/](https://bonedaddy.net/pabs3/log/)

Contact:
[https://bonedaddy.net/pabs3/about/#contact](https://bonedaddy.net/pabs3/about/#contact)

------
archibaldJ
Location: stuck in china

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: triple yes

Technologies: reactjs / redux / js / swift / ios / twilio / haskell / python /
tarojs / opencv / arkit / firebase / meteor / express / koa / node / mongodb
(and there are more but I shall stop here)

StackOverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/2041954/](https://stackoverflow.com/users/2041954/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/archywillhe](https://github.com/archywillhe)

Arxiv:
[https://arxiv.org/search/math?searchtype=author&query=He%2C+...](https://arxiv.org/search/math?searchtype=author&query=He%2C+A+W)

Email: a@0a.io

I started coding when I was 12. built my first web & iOS apps at 16. am 24 at
the moment. grew up in singapore and now stuck in china. currently the co-
founder & ceo at [https://castella.art](https://castella.art). mainly working
on [https://lo.fish](https://lo.fish), an online co-working space creation
platform where one can organise interactive gatherings and conferences. going
live in a week’s time.

i will run out of $ by feb 2021 (I cofounded Castella in 2018 & we had
received equity-free funding from both the National University of Singapore
and Singapore Enterprise. we’ve also been invited to a yc interview once.
Anyhow in 2019 we burnt everything & my cofounder left. Castella has since
been entirely self-funded. Being a Singapore Pte Ltd aside we also have a
Chinese incorporation.) I’m looking for a full-time/part-time job or contract
work in the beginning of 2021 so I can continue to work on
[https://lo.fish](https://lo.fish) part-time.

------
chrisjsmith01
Location: New Jersey/ New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, C, Kotlin (Android), JavaScript, HTML5/CSS3, SQL,
Pandas, Flask, Selenium, Node.js, React, React Native, Expo, Git, Linux
(Bash), Windows

Tools: IntelliJ, Android Studio, VS Code, Vim, Insomnia, Retrofit, Tableau

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Y5NXbYUyKGssMuPyVtnefpr21Cn...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Y5NXbYUyKGssMuPyVtnefpr21Cn67FRw/view?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrissmith012](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrissmith012)

Email: cjs392@rutgers.edu

Junior Computer Science student at Rutgers University - New Brunswick. Looking
for an internship for Summer 2021.

Feel free to contact me through email!

------
aabbccde

      Location: Pune, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Open to it
      Technologies: Java, Spring/Spring Boot, AWS, Javascript, React, Golang (New but interested in fresher/junior for golang roles as well)
      Résumé/CV: Available on request
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/vishal-raj/
      Email: vishalraj1802+hn[at]gmail[dot]com
    

I'm a software developer with 2 years of experience building backends for web
apps. I'm currently building scalable, fault-tolerant
authentication/authorization strategies based on multi tenant architectures.
Also working on migration of on-prem components to AWS (EKS). Open to full-
time opportunities only.

------
thekhatribharat
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Python, Java, JavaScript, Kubernetes, Docker, OpenShift,
ReactJS, SQL, MongoDB, Cassandra, Kafka, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, Redis,
InfluxDB, Git, SaltStack, AWS, Google Cloud

Résumé/CV: Available on request (LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bkhatri/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bkhatri/))

Email: khatribox+HN@gmail.com

Blog: [https://medium.com/open-factory](https://medium.com/open-factory)

 _recruiting agencies and headhunters_ : be specific about the opportunities
in the email itself rather than expecting one to hop on a call straightaway.

------
michellelychan
Location: US, Asia, Australia, Canada, Remote. Can relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Skills: Product management, Growth & experimentation, UX design, front-end web
development. (Computer Science major)

Email: michellelychan(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://michellelychan.com](https://michellelychan.com)

Product leadership roles - Founded ed-tech startup Weava (sold) that grew to
over half a million users. Currently leading an Alibaba-owned media company
(grew to 50 million MAU)

I have previous experience working in 4 cities globally, including building
products at Amazon in Seattle and startups in SF.

I'm particularly interested in post seed companies but I’m open to different
stages if the idea is interesting.

~~~
Cenk
FYI your website’s cert doesn’t cover the www. subdomain, so it throws a
security error. [https://michellelychan.com](https://michellelychan.com) works
fine though.

~~~
michellelychan
Updated the link in blurb. Thanks for pointing that out!

------
harlanji
Location: San Francisco, CA (SF).

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes, with assistance.

Technologies: Clojure, Kafka, SQL (PG, My/RDS, streaming w/ temporal,
internals/impl.), Java 6-8, Javascript (JS), RasPi, ffmpeg and RTMP, nginx,
XMPP.

Résumé:
[https://harlanji.com/career/resume-20200824.pdf](https://harlanji.com/career/resume-20200824.pdf)

Email: Biz@harlanji.com

I don’t have a working laptop as of yesterday and I’m homeless so a hotel and
loaner laptop throughout the process are required if there are any screen
shares or video calls required. A modest signing bonus is preferred, to allow
smooth onboarding. Thanks for the consideration.

------
zach_sherman
Location: SF / Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: React, Node, Rust, Svelte, HTML/CSS/JS

CV: [https://zach.digital](https://zach.digital)

email: zach@ my CV domain

\--------------------------

Junior dev with a hunger to learn. I want to help make computers easy to use
and program, and am especially excited about end-user programming. But I would
love any role that focuses on optimizing dev processes– refactoring, testing,
and automating to make it easier for my coworkers to work. I worked for ~6
months as a do-it-all product engineer before covid hit. Outside of
programming, I have a degree in design and have led teams in fast-paced
environments.

------
junebala
Location: US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, Open for an adventure

Technologies: Python, Java, JavaScript, C++, AWS, SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://tinyurl.com/y3hgqdpc](https://tinyurl.com/y3hgqdpc)

Email: junebalachandran@gmail.com

A little about me, I am a recent grad with my Master’s in Computer Science
(Aug 2019) and Bachelors in Information Technology (Aug 2017). I am currently
volunteering for a non profit as a Python Developer. I carry about roughly a
year’s worth of professional experience in Python, JavaScript and some
JavaScript frameworks while working in an environment that uses JIRA products
to aid CI/CD. Academically, I have about 6 years of experience coding mainly
in Python, Java and C++. I have experience in machine learning but primarily
in different facets of software engineering. I am a strong proponent of making
extensible and maintainable code. I have been constantly learning to achieve
this goal by applying SOLID principles, design patterns, and practicing TDD,
which I believe is the most foolproof form of software development. I am also
been practicing these principles while taken care I do not over design. I am
constantly eager to learn about new tools and tech that is changing industry
as well as working on best practices for ensuring long term stability and
flexibility in production.

I am looking for Software Engineer opportunities that welcome a new grad with
some experience.

------
oldabe1
Location: Lancaster, Pennsylvania

Remote: Yes, but willing to be onsite if within 50km

Willing to relocate: No, but may consider in the future

Technologies: Networking: Cisco Switching; Netgear Switches and APs;
SonicWall; Ubiquiti; Active Directory; Group Policy Operating Systems: MS-DOS;
Windows 3.1 – 7/10; Mac OSX; Linux (Arch; Red Hat; Ubuntu) Server
Administration: Windows Server 2000–2019; Lansweeper; WDS imaging; WSUS; IIS
Virtualization and Remote Services: VMWare ESXi/vSphere; Microsoft Hyper-V;
Microsoft Remote Desktop Gateway

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: oldabe1 using hotmail

Over the last ten years, I have been a systems administrator and senior
infrastructure engineer for one of the world's largest airline companies.
Supporting a regional airline, I have opened several new bases; developed an
operating Disaster recovery plan and center; moved business units to single-
sign-on; and led vulnerability mitigation projects. I am a disciplined,
reliable, detail oriented generalist, that can always find something that
needs to be done. While my specialties have traditionally been on-prem
datacenters and networks, I am looking to reach my full potential with future
container and cloud-based virtualization technologies (NSX; AWS; Azure). While
development is not a strong suit of mine, I am willing to learn, especially
for vulnerability mitigation/analysis; IaC automation (i.e. Ansible); and
container tech.

------
arjinium
Location: Mumbai, India Remote: Yes, Strongly Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé / CV / Portfolio: Full CV and details of Open Source contributions
available on request

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

I'm a Backend Python Developer with 6 years of experience building web app
backends and APIs. Have been working on Open source applications for 5 out of
6 years of work. I’m looking for a permanent or contract remote position as a
backend/fullstack developer.

------
ilumanty
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes (Munich, Switzerland, UK, USA, Australia, ...)

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, Node, Swift, UIKit, Next.js, Vue,
Nuxt.js, Redux, Apollo, GraphQL, Elixir, Webpack, Postgres, Redis, AWS,
Heroku, Shopify

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: hnthrowaway@icloud.com

I am a developer and designer focusing on well-made digital products. Over 10
years of dev and design experience as a freelancer and contractor for various
companies, most notably larger public broadcasting companies in Germany, a
state ministry of education, a major public airport and a music discovery
platform from Tokyo (remote). Currently working as senior fullstack dev.

I am capable of bringing projects from zero to hero, having handled client
communication, project management, conception, execution and delivery. On the
way towards a lean solution, I shine as an open-minded strong analytical and
creative thinker, but I can also hack straight away if necessary. I have a
sharp understanding for strategy and design matters. My previous work
(lightweight CRM + presentation platform for real estate offerings) has opened
up a new area of business for a former client of mine.

Looking for small to medium sized companies with an exceptional product,
appreciation for good design, and an interesting team where I can flourish and
evolve.

------
dheera
Location: SF bay area

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Robotics, machine learning, perception algorithms (object
detection, segmentation, ...), ROS, Python, Tensorflow, NodeJS, front-end
JS/CSS/HTML5, C, C++. Experience leading technical and product teams,
interested in leading research and R&D for new robotics/ML applications.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vdheera/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vdheera/)

E-mail: `echo qurren | awk '{print $1 "@" $1 ".arg"}' | tr a-z n-za-m`

------
mr-developer
Full Stack Web Developer - 5 years of experience

Looking for remote freelance work.

My rate is $30 per hour. I accept payments only via paypal.

Technologies:

* HTML, CSS with Pre-Processors (SASS, Stylus)

* Modern Javascript (ES6 and beyond)

* UI Frameworks - Bootstrap, Materialize CSS, Bulma, Semantic UI

* Front End Development - React with Redux

* Back End Development - PHP, Node with Express.

* Database - MongoDB, MySQL, Firebase

* CMS - WordPress

My Offerings

1\. Build new websites - Static | WordPress | Custom PHP + MySQL

2\. Build Web Apps - NodeJS + Express for backend API | React for Front End

3\. Repair and tweak old websites

4\. Website Maintenance

5\. Consultation and Website Tech Support

Portfolio - [https://chethanbhat.com](https://chethanbhat.com)

Email - hello@chethanbhat.com

------
aronishchal
Location: Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java EE, Spring, Spring Security, REST, HTML/CSS, JavaScript,
JQuery, Dojo, Node.js, Python, Perl, Jaspersoft Studio, Eclipse, Tomcat,
MySQL, Oracle, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JI1PeemAJrk8_55gMifBmVWxFd_...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JI1PeemAJrk8_55gMifBmVWxFd_ZnYja/view?usp=sharing)

Email: nishchalaro[at]gmail.com

I am a senior backend Java deveoper / consultant with over 11 years in the
industry. My expertise is in - building robust, secure and scalable backend
services and enterprise Java applications., Javascript based geospatial maps
and data visualization using Openlayers. I have extensive experience with the
TIBCO Jaspersoft BI product offering - Jaspersoft Studio, JasperReports Server
and JETL (Talend ETL).

I am looking for part-time positions, contract or freelance/consulting
opportunities at the moment.

Website: [https://www.nishchalarora.com/](https://www.nishchalarora.com/)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nishchal-
arora-072125b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nishchal-arora-072125b/)

------
scomu
Site: [https://scottmakes.tech](https://scottmakes.tech)

CV: [http://scottmakes.tech/SMT-Resume.pdf](http://scottmakes.tech/SMT-
Resume.pdf)

Contact: [https://scottmakes.tech/contact/](https://scottmakes.tech/contact/)
|| scottmakestech@gmail.com

    
    
      -----------------------------------------------------------
      Location: US/Chicago [UTC -5]
      Remote:   Yes
      Relocate: In this economy?
      Frontend: Responsive HTML/CSS, JavaScript, TypeScript, React
      Backend:  NodeJS, PHP
      Mobile:   React Native, Swift, SwiftUI
      CMS:      Wordpress, Gatsby, Jekyll, Static Site Generators
      DB:       MySQL, PostgreSQL, NoSQL
      Platform: AWS, Heroku, Netlify, Linux VPS
      -----------------------------------------------------------
    

Senior full-stack developer with 15 years of experience, including agency &
startup experience.

Lead developer for many projects, so I can work with a team of
designers/writers/PMs/UX professionals, or on my own / with a lean dev team.

Strong communication and time-management skills.

------
ag_user123
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, React.js, Next.js, Gatsby, Redux, Apollo,
GraphQL, Node.js, Express, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Bootstrap, Material
UI, Webpack, PostgreSQL, AWS, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript, headless CMS
(Contentful, Prismic, Strapi) and more.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja/view)

Email: mail[at]andrejgajdos.com

I am a full-stack web developer with over six years of experience delivering
software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many different
industries. I have delivered solutions for solo founders, startups, digital
agencies and big companies, such as Apple. I have background in computer
science and am able to create everything from small business websites to
custom web applications.

I am available for part-time engagements.

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
mariocesar
Location: Bolivia | Full Stack Python Developer |

Remote: Yes, and willing to relocate

Technologies: Django, aiohttp, Python, Docker, Ansible, JavaScript, ES6/7,
MongoDB, Vue, React, PostgreSQL, AWS, Lambda, Heroku

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariocesar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariocesar/)

Email: mariocesar @ humanzilla.com will send you my complete CV in PDF

I have been working remotely mostly, often for startups and related to web-
based projects. 6/10 projects I have been a solo-developer, building from
ground doing sysadmin to backend and frontend work. My most recent jobs are
related to building ERP/CRM like apps within large teams and Social Network
integrations to help community managers.

You can get an idea of my coding skills, by looking at my Github profile
[https://github.com/mariocesar](https://github.com/mariocesar), I often post
code snippets in
[https://gist.github.com/mariocesar](https://gist.github.com/mariocesar)

# What is my top skill?

Django projects. I have been working with Django so many years that I know how
to manage myself quickly to start and fully complete a project.

Even I have been working with React.js since their early days and have created
big production-ready projects for it, VUE.js is my to-go tool at the moment.

# What are the most recent skills that I'm excited right now?

aiohttp. I have been working doing "real-time" apps with node.js and switching
to aiohttp was a production high jump getting back to python to build these
apps with aiohttp. I also have enjoyed learning Vue to make large
applications. I still enjoy React however, the internals of Vue clicks with
me.

# Somethings that made me happy recently?

The growth of my opensource projects and my Recommendations in Linkedin.

And also the response here in HN, the past year I accepted leads and projects
here that I was really happy with the type of projects I get. They are
interesting, Fun, and a joy to complete.

------
Algomancer

      Looking for cool problems, recently I have been doing a lot of deep learning stuff - but am just interested in hard engineering problems. 
    
      Location: Brisbane, Australia
      Remote:Yes 
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Python (Web and Scientific), Pytorch, C++, JS/React, Linux

Designed architecture for automatic music mastering. Designed and Developed
state of the art speech synthesis technology using deep learning including
novel phase estimation approaches. Designed and Developed sequence generation
models, worked with flow based likelihood models. Developed various real time
and faster than real time audio pipelines with C, C++ and Python. Assisted in
developing developer workflows for large scale machine learning training on
AWS and GCP. Optimized performance of machine learning models for production
by rewriting specific components in high performance C++ and weight pruning
and porting models a set of sparse and quantized matrix operations for massive
performance increases. Developed a real time audio engine for both Android and
IOS.

I also have some experience with computer vision systems, recommendation
systems and fraud detection. I have been coding since I was a kid, and can
hack on most of the stack.

    
    
      Résumé/CV: On request.
      Email: amancer@pm.me

------
caesiumhome
Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: [Expert:] CFD (Computational Fluid Dynamics), Dynamic Process
Simulations, DPCA (Dynamic PCA); [Intermediate:] Neural Networks (Image
analysis), Genetic Algorithms, Particle Swarm Optimization; [Software
expertise:] ANSYS, Unisim Dynamics, PI OSIsoft, MATLAB, Python

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KevmHkebzSiTC60_AOTb7S-mBjS...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KevmHkebzSiTC60_AOTb7S-mBjSVjvtv/view?usp=sharing)

Email: caesium.home@gmail.com

Lead CFD & Process Simulations Engineer with 7 years of experience in Oil &
Gas industry \- Computational Fluid Dynamics (CFD) for design & operations of
critical equipments such as heat exchangers \- Champion R&D projects on
multiphase flows, complex flow rheology and asset integrity & operability \-
Build dynamic digital twins of process plants (network of unit operations) for
design & operational support \- Recognized & sought out for framing & solving
complex mathematical problems in flow & thermal management \- Recognized for
mentoring 25+ young engineers, a growth mindset & execution of
interdisciplinary projects

------
ds300
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Probably not, but perhaps if the right opportunity comes
along.

Technologies: Currently focused on TypeScript, GraphQL, React Native and Node.
Previously Java, Clojure, Web.

I'm a darn good full stack product engineer with a lot of experience building
and refactoring web/mobile client infrastructure. I've got solid UI design
skills and a keen sense for UX. I'm good at planning and executing long-term
refactors, building core app infrastructure, optimising CI workflows,
automating processes. I put business value and happy users above software
craftsmanship, but I've spent a lot of time maintaining old codebases and I
have a good understanding of how architectural decisions, and even idiomatic
patterns, can impact developers' productivity years down the line.

If you're building modern developer tooling that touches the JS ecosystem, we
should talk. Bonus points if you get to work with Rust or C++.

CV: [https://github.com/ds300](https://github.com/ds300)

Email: d.j.sheldrick@gmail.com

------
alexvoda

      Location: Romania, Bucharest
      Remote: Yes (Preferred)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Willing to travel for work: Yes(depending on country)
      Technologies:
        - Languages: SQL, C#, Powershell, F#, Rust, Typescript, Python, HTML
    
        - Microsoft: .Net(&Core), Linq, Asp.Net (&Core)
    
        - Databases: SQL Server, PostgreSql, Sqlite, Dataphor
    
        - Testing: Selenium, SqlMap, Owasp Zap, Fiddler
    
        - In the past: Unity, PHP, MySql, Oracle, Apache Web Server, IIS, Objective-C, Cocoa, C, C++, Visual Basic, Delphi, Java
    
        - Learning: React, Angular, Vue.JS, Docker, Kubernetes
    
        - Curious about for the future: Julia, Tensorflow, PyTorch, Qt, Electron, Sphinx/Solr/Lucene, Lua, Ada, Neo4J
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: recruit [at] alexvoda [dot] ro
    

I have been employed in software development for almost 10 years and have
written code since 2000 (since I was 10). I have worked back-end, front-end
(web and native, mobile and desktop), databases and testing throughout my
time. Throughout my career I have developed a systemic view point and an
ability to understand how different components of a project and different
teams interact. I formed a T-shaped domain of knowledge with database
architecture being the leg of the T. Due to my experience, I am currently
aiming for a software architect role, or a role with growth opportunities
toward a similar tech leadership position. From a tech stack I am most excited
by opportunities to work in Rust and opportunities to work on free open source
software. If you are looking to make the world a better place and need an
engineer don't hesitate to ping me.

------
ryansmccoy
Location: United States Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Go, int Java/Scala/C#, Javascript (Node.js, Jquery,
React), R, AWS, Azure, GCP, Hashicorp Terraform & Vault, Databases , Message
Queues (RabbitMQ, ØMQ, Apache Kafka), Big Data (Apache Spark,
Airflow/Kubeflow, Beam, Snowflake, Dask), Machine Learning/Natural Language
Processing (Sklearn, Tensorflow, Pytorch, Gensim, NLTK, Spacy, ElasticSearch),
Web Scraping, others

Résumé/CV: 13 years designing and building solutions in the Financial Markets,
including Fortune 500 companies, Investment Managers, Hedge Funds, Venture
Capital, Private Equity, and Data Vendors.

Developed cloud based web apps, data pipelines, market data systems, natural
language text analytics, software/data architecture including micro-services,
automation, network security/encryption, automated trading algorithms,and ETL
systems;

Email: hn (at) ryansmccoy (dot) com

Linkedin: www.linkedin.com/in/ryansmccoy

Personal: www.ryansmccoy.com/

Portfolio: [https://github.com/ryansmccoy](https://github.com/ryansmccoy)

------
checkyoursudo

      Location: Europe
      Remote: maybe
      Willing to relocate: to Germany, yes
      Technologies: Python (scipy, numpy, matplotlib, scikit-learn, etc), Linux, PHP/CSS/HTML/Postgres
      Résumé/CV: email me
      Email: hn@p8y.org
    

I am starting my job search after earning a masters degree in cognitive
science. My main interests are machine curiosity and attention, and human-
computer interaction especially with AI systems. My ideal work would be in
helping to design AI-related products with interaction and usability as a high
priority. I would also be interested in work that involves designing and
implementing intelligent systems taking inspiration from human cognition. I am
a competent programmer including some ML, though this is not my expertise; I
have ideas about developing curious agents. Finally, I would also be willing
to do work in UX with dumb systems as well. I have built many websites in a
previous career, and I would definitely be willing to consider bringing my
more advanced understanding of human cognition to UX design if the fit were
good.

My strengths are a) problem solving in novel areas, b) good team
collaboration, and c) clear communication skills.

I live in Europe. I am looking to return to Germany and need visa/work permit
assistance.

------
dcAnswers

      Location: Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA
      Remote: Yes. I've worked remotely since before the pandemic. I am open to working in an office.
      Willing to relocate: For the right position. I'm even willing to relocate to other English speaking countries. 
      Technologies: Python R, SQL, HTML CSS, Git, PostgreSQL, Tableau, Pandas, NLTK, Flask, Requests, 
      TensorFlow, Bootstrap, and many more. 
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request. 
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/djt101/
      Email: daniel.thomas81@gmail.com
    
      About me: My work is focused on data analysis, data science, and business intelligence. Most of 
      my deliverables have been in the form of interactive visualization of my analysis but I do 
      everything in the ETL to analysis to visualization pipeline. I can even make predictions 
      using various machine learning techniques.  If you have needs related to those types of roles, 
      please email me. 
      I'm open to project based (full or part time), contract, and full time direct positions.
    
      Let me know if you can guess what the header of my LinkedIn profile is.  
      Hint: it represents a certain aspect of Chicago Bears at Detroit Lions on December 11th, 2016.

------
infinitybeyond
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Elixir, Python, JavaScript, Ruby, PostgreSQL, Phoenix, Django,
Flask, Rails, AngularJS, InfluxDB, Redis, Linux, Bash scripting, Git, Vim,
Docker, Gitlab CI/CD, Grafana, Jenkins. Processing, p5.js, Nginx

Résumé/CV: upon request

Email: hello-hn@codyfuller.com

[https://github.com/cdfuller](https://github.com/cdfuller)

[https://linkedin.com/in/cody-fuller](https://linkedin.com/in/cody-fuller)

Hi, I'm a generalist software engineer with a strong belief in diversity of
thought. Learning as much as I can in diverse domains is one of my daily
goals. The more diverse mental models I can build for solving problems, the
happier I am. I've worked in factories, delivered pizza, done professional
lawncare, gone through a dev bootcamp, and worked as a developer at a health
startup. I also try to diversify my hobbies as much as possible as well. I
like making art with code, building circuits, dog training, exploring
aviation, growing basil, teaching kids how to work with robotics, and much
more.

I have about 3 years of professional experience and 20 years of tinkering
experience. I have strong opinions, weakly held, and the humility to change my
mind according to the evidence as it presents itself.

------
ajayvigneshk

      Location: India
      Remote: Yes(Only)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Spring, Go, C#, Docker, Kubernetes, General relational DBs, Allegrograph(graph DB using SPARQL)
      Résumé/CV: Available on request
      Linkedin: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ajayvigneshk/
      Email: ajayvignesh [dot] k [at] gmail.com (no spaces anywhere)
    

I'm a senior backend developer with 8 years of experience. I pragmatically
follow clean code(SOLID) principles, TDD and CI/CD practices in the projects
that I work on. I've also been a tech trainer in brief stints.

Am interested to works with orgs that can provide

    
    
      * Full remote option.
      * Work life balance, with focus on mindful, well engineered solutions. NOTE: Occasional stretches are okay as long as it averages out over a span of under 3 months.
      * Transparency & fairness in the organization.
      * Interesting peers who set the bar high (and also have low ego).
      * Environment that's invested in everyone's career growth.
      * Knowledge work, need not be restricted to software dev.
    

I would love to work on Rust(which I've been picking up at my leisure). Am
also aspiring to work on Distributed Systems.

------
dogonrider
Location: Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada

Remote: Yes. I've worked remotely since before the pandemic. I am open to
working in an office.

Willing to relocate: For the right position I am willing to relocate around
British Columbia or Alberta.

Technologies: Java, Javascript, Spring, Hibernate, React, Angular, Node, Ruby,
SQL, HTML CSS, Git, PostgreSQL, Mysql, Hadoop, Hive, Hbase, Cloudera, AWS,
Azure, Docker, Kafka and many more.

Résumé/CV: Available upon request.

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/suhash-
mediboina/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/suhash-mediboina/)

Email: suhash.mediboina@outlook.com

About me: I am a full stack generalist developer with experience developing
software for big data and distributed systems. I do work on mostly anything
from designing rich UX all the way from mockup and wireframing to making
standalone and microservice based single page applications based on javascript
or backed by tradition application backends and through to data intensive
backend applications. I like problem solving, taking creative ownership and
learning more about opensource software technologies on my own time.

I'm open to project based (full or part time), contract, and full time direct
positions.

------
mpallone
Location: Currently in DC, but looking to move to Portland, Oregon or Seattle.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but only to Portland, Oregon or Seattle.

Technologies: Python, C, C++, Java, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, SPARC ASM, VxWorks,
Linux, LXC, git, Bootstrap, Knockout, JQuery, and more. Currently learning
AWS.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/q40zlt8ed9uftel/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/q40zlt8ed9uftel/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: mark.c.pallone@gmail.com

Summary:

I'm a former NASA flight software engineer who was just awarded a Robert H.
Goddard Award for Exceptional Achievement in Engineering. I worked on a
variety of projects in my 7.5 years at NASA. On the spaceflight side, I
updated some of the Curiosity rover's telemetry processing software for the
ExoMars rover, and wrote embedded C that will run onboard the PACE satellite.
For an internal data delivery web application, I added D3/Horizon Charts
visualization to our Angular frontend, and wrote backend code that would
extract mass spectrometry data into our web app's database.

More information about my professional and educational projects can be found
on my website:

[https://markpall.one/](https://markpall.one/)

------
ivylee
Location: Greater NY

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: No.

I'm an experienced Python Developer, Data Scientist, Machine Learning
Engineer, winner of multiple hackathons and author of 4 patents in ML/AI/AR. I
have BS in Mathematics and MA in Statistics. I have shipped new features and
products powered by Big Data, Machine Learning and Deep Learning. I enjoy
building machine learning applications, from research and prototype to
production system. I am passionate about creating new workflows and
experiences that enhance everyday life.

Technologies:

DL/ML/CV/NLP: PyTorch, Tensorflow, Keras, caffe2, ONNX, Scikit-learn, OpenCV,
SpaCy, Gensim, FastText, NLTK

Mobile AI: Swift, CoreML, Metal API, Qualcomm Neural Processing SDK

Data science: Pandas, NumPy, SciPy, R, Jupyter Notebook, Colab, Spark, Hadoop,
Hive, Bokeh, Folium, Chart.js, ggplot2, Seaborn, Plotly, Dash, Shiny

Backend: Python, Django, Flask, Sanic, Celery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Scala, Java,
C++, gRPC, REST, RabbitMQ, Docker

Frontend: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Vue.js, React

Cloud: AWS, GCP

Web automation: Scrapy, Selenium

More: Alexa Skill, Airtable custom block, Zapier integration

Website: [https://ivylee.github.io](https://ivylee.github.io),
[https://www.studioxolo.com](https://www.studioxolo.com)

Resume:
[https://ivylee.github.io/resume.pdf](https://ivylee.github.io/resume.pdf)

Email: ivy@studioxolo.com

------
8draco8
Location: Warsaw, Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No but I’m comfortably with going to office once a month,
everywhere in Europe

Technologies: PHP, JS, Linux, Node, AWS, cloud

Résumé/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrzej-
jarzebowski-9727b06b](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrzej-
jarzebowski-9727b06b)

Email: jarzebowski.andrzej@gmail.com

Notes: I am a lead PHP developer and Linux System Administrator, working
remotely for the last 3 years for companies based in the UK.

I have over 12 years experience developing software applications for a variety
of industries, from merchant card processing B2B services to e-commerce B2C.
My area of expertise includes full-site web development, including server
setup and frontend/backend design and implementation. My current website-
building skills stack includes Codeigniter, JS, Node, Blade, Nginx, Redis and
MySQL. I also have experience with other PHP frameworks such as Symfony,
Laravel, Yii, Lumen, Silex. I can navigate many popular programming languages
like Python, Ruby, Perl, .NET, and VB.

I have experience with designing and managing linux based serves. I can plan
and build/migrate whole architecture to AWS and other solutions both cloud
based and bare metal. I’m experienced in setting up servers for PCI DSS Level
1 certification.

I am fully prepared to work remotely in my private, fully equipped home office
and virtually everything that is needed for an efficient workflow. I am
prepared to have my working hours overlap with yours for better instant
communication.

------
dvt
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Blog: [https://dvt.name/](https://dvt.name/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dvx](https://github.com/dvx)

Resume/contact: [https://dvt.name/resume/](https://dvt.name/resume/)

Email: david.titareno AT google's email service

I'm an expert engineer and data professional interested in consulting and
architecting data pipelines. At Edmunds.com, I worked on a fairly successful
ad-tech product and my team bootstrapped a data pipeline using Spark,
Databricks, and microservices built with Java, Python, and Scala.

These days, I work for a "new media" company you probably heard of and, over
the past year, I re-built an ETL Kubernetes stack, including data loaders and
extractors that handle >10,000 API payload extractions daily.

My area of expertise includes data interoperability with Facebook Marketing,
Facebook Graph, Instagram Graph, Google DFP, Salesforce, etc. That I'm a top-
tier developer goes without saying. I'm interested in flexing my consulting
muscle and can help with best practices, architecture, and hiring.

Would love to connect even if it's just for networking!

------
nmball42
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Open to it, or Bay Area Office

Willing to relocate: No (family)

Technologies: C, H2O, MATLAB, machine learning, PySpark, Python, shell, SQL,
TensorFlow

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nickballdatascientist](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nickballdatascientist)

Website: [https://nickballdatascience.com](https://nickballdatascience.com)

Résumé/CV:
[https://nickballdatascience.com/resume](https://nickballdatascience.com/resume)

Email: nick at nickballdatascience.com

I am a generalist / full-stack data scientist with 16 years' full-time
experience in academia and industry. I wrote one of the first major published
reviews of data mining and machine learning in astrophysics in 2010 and my
research publications in that field total 1288 citations as of September 2020.
In industry, I worked on multiple customer projects totaling several million
dollars revenue, and on a large number of product-oriented data science
contributions to machine learning platforms, including the successful exit of
the startup company Skytree. In my last job at Dotscience I was Principal Data
Scientist, leading both that function within the company, and owning the
product roadmap.

My differentiators are combining technical expertise with communicating
results to all audiences (data science, product, engineering, business, and
non-technical), and the cumulative value to a group of my end-to-end data
science experience combined with working cross-functionally with product,
engineering, sales, and marketing.

------
mjgs
Location: Currently South East Asia (UTC+7)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, happy to relocate to same city as business or just
to a more convenient timezone. I am British/Irish.

Technologies:

\- Front-end: Javascript Revealing Module Pattern, JQuery, Bootstrap, Static
Site Generators

\- Back-end: NodeJS, ExpressJS, Eleventy, MongoDB, Mongoose, PassportJS,
Mocha, Async, Joi, Webhooks, Message Queues, Nginx, Redis, Linux, Git, Bash

\- Cloud: Amazon Web Services, Digital Ocean, Letsencrypt, Mailgun, Stripe,
Netlify, Serverless

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith](https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith),
email me for my complete up to date CV

Email: markjgsmith@gmail.com

I'm a Senior Web Developer with 5 years experience building web based
applications, APIs, and integrating cloud services, and with an 8 year
background in building file data ingest pipelines for Fortune 500 companies in
the Media and Entertainment industry across the EMEA region. 5 years
experience working remotely. I'm looking for both full-time and/or contract
work, and currently available for hire.

Website: [https://markjgsmith.com](https://markjgsmith.com) \- social medias,
github, etc

------
Sudharchith
Location: St. Paul, MN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes. Anywhere within the US and internationally

Technologies: Microservices, Python, Java, Docker, Ansible, Bash, Jenkins,
GIT, Kubernetes, AWS, SQL, Cassandra, Developing in a Linux environment, Unit
Testing

Resume/CV:
[https://sudharchithsonty.github.io](https://sudharchithsonty.github.io)

Email: sudharchithsonty@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedincom/in/sudharchithsonty](https://www.linkedincom/in/sudharchithsonty)

GitHub:
[https://www.github.com/sudharchithsonty](https://www.github.com/sudharchithsonty)

About Me: Software Engineer with a masters degree in Computer Science and 4
years of industry experience working on the design and development of software
applications. Passionate about building high performance, scalable, backend
systems and Operating System development. Experienced with Python, Java, SQL,
Cassandra, Bash, Linux, Docker, Ansible, GIT Passion for data structures,
algorithms, distributed systems and operating systems In my free time, I like
to pursue my music, game, and read.

------
gg3322
Location:San Francisco

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate : no

Technologies:Tableau,Sql,Excel

Resume/Cv:Available on request

Email:silaskro@gmail.com

I have a masters in environmental and resource economics.

My prior work experience has led me to explore a number of industries ranging
from Education technology to real estate.

I have always been fascinated with how technology is enabling us to become
better story tellers. This got me going.

Over the past year,I self learnt data visualization and analytics primarily
focusing on Tableau and have published a huge body of visualizations publicly
focusing on telling relevant stories through numbers.

I also regularly participate in various data driven community challenges using
Tableau that focus on giving shape to stories through visuals. I am a regular
contributor on various data focused communities on Slack,Twitter and
Facebook.These communities have helped me build on my skills and reach a wider
audience.

It has been an exciting journey that I started by taking an online course on
Business Analytics offered by Wharton and today coaching others on learning
the field better. To further help others like me, I am in the late stages of
self publishing a getting started in data visualization book.

I am open to roles that help me expand and grow my knowledge in this field.
Would be happy to chat further.

------
llamataboot
Senior full-stack dev (lean more towards devops->backend than
backend->frontend, but I can still sling some React components together and
reduce your JS payload size)

I excel at figuring out how to solve problems at all levels of abstraction
(including what level of abstraction you should use), getting a solution in
place, and then figuring out the feedback loops to iterate on that solution.
I'm the senior engineer that knows that most coding is coming to an
understanding of what problem you are trying to solve. Sometimes the most
impactful code is the code you don't write. Trying to change the world, still
parsing the source code. I've been programming on the web since 1995, had a
first career as a social worker and policy statistician, and have worked full-
time as a programmer for almost a decade now.

Tech keywords: Ruby, Rails, AWS, Heroku, Docker, Ansible, CI/CD, TDD

Especially enjoy API design, integrating with crappy systems, and really weird
bugs

Will give you more looks if you can tell me why what you are doing makes the
world better, not just makes you richer, but you've got to really believe it
in your heart.

Email: hello@ericstiens.dev

------
siscia
Location: Switzerland ATM

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: In Europe or USA west cost (need VISA)

Technologies:

    
    
      * I don't like the classical list of programming languages, I worked on all the stack level from low level C (down to the filesystem level), to mid-level APIs (high performance, self-healing, gracefully degrade), to high level websites.
      * Python
      * C / C++
      * Golang
      * Rust
      * Elixir / BEAM VM
      * Containers (docker, podman)
      * SQL database (Experience with Postgres, SQLite)
      * NoSQL (Experience with Mongo)
    

Resume: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1gVzjGV7Mmako44HWBVN-
VMYI...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1gVzjGV7Mmako44HWBVN-
VMYIwd0gQ6j4-vYWkG53DEU/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: simone@redbeardlab.com

I am a back-end developer looking for a tech-lead position.

I understand the technology landscape well enough to integrate in any team and
any stack reasonably quick.

Ideally, I am looking for a position not strictly technical but with an
important human factor, I can explain complex topic to management and explain
motivation to team members.

I nurtured younger engineers and make them grow in more well-rounded
engineers.

------
eladyarom
\----------------------------------------------------------

    
    
      Location: New Brunswick, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: System Architecture, Linux, Python, AWS, Google Cloud, Apache Libcloud, Docker, Ansible. 
      Résumé/CV: https://elad.yarom.info/Elad_Yarom_Resume_Web.pdf
      Website: https://elad.yarom.info
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/eladyarom/
      Email: elad {at} yaromglobal {dot} com
      

\----------------------------------------------------------

Hi, I’m Elad and I do systems architecture, engineering, and DevOps. I mostly
work in distributed bare metal and cloud environments and have extensive
experience with Amazon Web Services (AWS), Google Cloud Platform, Microsoft
Azure, and Apache Libcloud.

I enjoy building tools in Python and Bash. I build platform agnostic, self-
healing Linux stacks to keep you and your infrastructure flexible.

I am set up for remote work (and have been working full or part time remote
for a while now).

Outside of Canada? No problem - I have a consulting business set up and ready
to go.

Drop me a line and let's see how I can help you take your business to the next
level.

------
oldboyFX
We are a two-person web development team with extensive experience in
architecting, building, and managing large custom-made applications.

Recent projects: [https://codetree.co/case-studies](https://codetree.co/case-
studies)

Throughout the last decade we built Airbnb-like platforms, music streaming
apps, healthcare/finance/construction apps, real-time GPS vehicle tracking
suites, worked on core systems of big data platforms (millions of daily
transactions) and more.

We mostly collaborate with companies, but also have a lot of positive
experiences assuming CTO-for-hire roles to work with non-technical founders.

\---

Location: Central Europe

Remote: Yes, since the beginning of our careers

Willing to relocate: No

Email: vedran@codetree.co

\---

We specialize in in back-end, DevOps, system administration (Ruby on Rails,
PostgreSQL, Elastic, Docker, AWS, etc.), and also do light React/Front-end
work when necessary.

Read more on [https://codetree.co/](https://codetree.co/)

------
jwikstrom

      Location: Gothenburg, Sweden 
      Remote: Yes, but office preferred
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: .NET, C#, JavaScript, Vue, Docker, AWS, Azure, SQL (and much much more)
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/johan-wikstrom-goteborg/
      Email: jwikstrom80+hn@gmail.com
    

Techlead - head of development with 14 years of experience. Worked with
leading dev teams in various capacity for the last 10 years while still doing
active development. DevOps and Cloud architecture have a special place in my
heart, while i also enjoy enpower teams to do their thing well! I belive i can
make the biggest impact if I get to be both hands on while also help driving
the product/business/teams. I have extensive experience of the travel industry
and ecommerce. Im looking for a place where I can make a difference and help
build great products, preferably with a big audience.

------
christopher8827

      Location: Sydney, Australia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: Reactjs / Javascript / Graphql / Ruby on Rails / AWS / Google Firebase / Nodejs / Heroku / NextJS / Storybook / Jest
      Linkedin: https://www.linkedin.com/in/clam8/
      Email: christopherlam88[at]hotmail.com
      Github: https://github.com/christopheragnus
    

I'm a React / Javascript dev with 5+ years experience. I also developed a RoR
job board at [https://remotefriendly.me](https://remotefriendly.me) &
attempted to build a startup this year in the Antler Sydney accelerator. I'm
looking interesting projects to work on. I have developed NodeJS API for Slack
chatbots for a startup & love learning new technologies such as Svelte. I'm
currently freelancing remotely for a VC, who's app tech stack is React,
Firebase + Cloud Functions, Stripe, and Webflow. I'm looking to start at end
of 2020, so feel free to connect to me.

------
JulChu
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: JavaScript (MERN) full-stack: ReactJS, NodeJS, MongoDB; iOS
(Swift 5), Android (Java)

(Résumé and cover letter links taken from LinkedIn files Résumé:
[https://media-
exp1.licdn.com/dms/document/C4E2DAQELtaNocpvMM...](https://media-
exp1.licdn.com/dms/document/C4E2DAQELtaNocpvMMA/profile-treasury-document-pdf-
analyzed/0?e=1599091200&v=beta&t=MegnK11c-q1fDwwzH_5czlP1s6MS7Gu0qrKO241lVA4)

Cover letter: [https://media-
exp1.licdn.com/dms/document/C4E2DAQGiOyJwDPFGh...](https://media-
exp1.licdn.com/dms/document/C4E2DAQGiOyJwDPFGhg/profile-treasury-document-pdf-
analyzed/0?e=1599091200&v=beta&t=-PqdjjoTkDXBafL6y2mNWYKV79HvN08sSsIe-YKKfUc)

Email: jchumtl@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/JulChu](https://github.com/JulChu)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/julianchumtl/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/julianchumtl/)

------
Fej
Location: NYC metro area/NJ/New Jersey/NY/New York (US)

Remote: Yes, physical presence would be preferred in the future once the
present crisis has passed, but not required

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: HTML5/CSS3/ES7+ (JavaScript), Python, Java, C

Email: j at the domain immediately below

Résumé: [https://fej.io/resume](https://fej.io/resume)

A bit more info: [https://fej.io](https://fej.io)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nuclearfej](https://github.com/nuclearfej)

Recently graduated from the Stevens Institute of Technology in NJ, right next
to NYC - CS bachelor's degree with a minor in philosophy. Worked with Node.js,
Postgres/MySQL, React, and Vue.js in the web ecosystem, plus a bit of PHP here
and there; I use Python for everyday scripting and a heavier language (Java or
sometimes C++) for larger tasks.

Always excited to try new languages, frameworks, methodologies - you name it.
I love to learn new things and branch out.

Serious recruiters also welcomed.

Please don't hesitate to leave a comment with any questions. Thank you for
looking.

I am a citizen of the US.

------
saelamin
\----------------------------------------------------------

* Location: Atlanta, GA USA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Full stack developer and designer. PHP, Laravel, Javascript, ES6, React, jQuery, HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS, MySQL, AWS, Linux, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, WordPress, Elasticsearch, Algolia

* Resume/CV: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com), [https://buildlaunchapp.com](https://buildlaunchapp.com)

* Limited Availability

\----------------------------------------------------------

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

Limited Availability

\----------------------------------------------------------

* Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\----------------------------------------------------------

------
jlevers

      Location: Massachusetts
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Javascript/Node/React/Next/GraphQL, HTML, CSS/SCSS, Python/Django/Flask, PHP, C, Bash, Linux administration, Java, Redis, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Amazon MWS
      Résumé/CV: https://jesseevers.com/jesse-evers-resume.pdf
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jesse-evers/
      Email: jesse@jesseevers.com
    

I mentioned some of the technologies I've worked with above, but there are
others. I have a strong history of starting a project with little or no
knowledge of the project's stack, and leaving my clients pleased with the
outcome.

I'm especially interested in work outside of frontend web development,
especially: anything climate change-related, networking, embedded design, or
app development.

I've worked on everything from data pipelines to APIs to basic assemblers, and
I'm confident I can meet or exceed expectations on anything that's thrown my
way.

------
phildenhoff
Location: Victoria, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes, on-site is preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes, within Canada and Europe

Technologies: Python, Chef.io, SQL, Azure DevOps, Javascript (Vue.js &
Svelte), Scala, some C++

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/phildenhoff/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/phildenhoff/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/phildenhoff](https://github.com/phildenhoff)

Email: phil@denhoff.ca

I'm a recent Computer Science graduate interested in less-technical work for
companies that Make A Difference™️. I strongly enjoy leading people and self-
directed work (e.g. "here's a large problem, go fix it"). I'd love to see the
fruits of my labour make a substantial difference in the lives of others.

My most enjoyable task was developing, deploying, and managing the continuous
integration pipelines for a 20-person software team. I also built a design
system using Adobe XD for enterprise hardware, and would enjoy similar work.

If you have something you think I might be interested in, please email!
Include "HN" in the subject.

~~~
loblollyboy
Overly personal question (and I’m not hiring) but why not the US?

~~~
phildenhoff
I don't personally agree with the political structure of the U.S. and it's
knock-on effects. The fact that the U.S. is one of the few countries without
free and universal healthcare is mind boggling. Social safety nets safe lives,
but all I hear is that U.S. politicians want to tear them down. Their
president is a joke who has a real chance of winning a second term despite the
fact that he's the direct cause of substantial reduction in the effectiveness
of the CDC and EPA AND absolutely fumbled handling the COVID-19 pandemic in
any reasonable manner. Would all of that affect my daily life, living there?
Not at all. Neither Canada nor any of the countries of E.U. are perfect but
they certainly fit my community-oriented worldview better. At the end of the
day, I don't want to live in a country like the U.S.

~~~
loblollyboy
You sir are a man of great principles. Life is much easier when you are not.

------
saianand
Location: US

Willing to relocate: Yes, Open for all locations

Languages: C, C++, Java, Python.

Web Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Ajax, XML, REST API.

Framework : ReactJS, React native, Python-Flask, JSP, JSF, Google Guice,
Mockito.

Database Systems & Query language: QLDB, MySQL, Microsoft SQL server, XQuery.

Cloud technologies(AWS) : EC2, RDS, S3, IAM, ODCR.

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/msaianand/Resume/blob/master/SaiAnand_MS_...](https://github.com/msaianand/Resume/blob/master/SaiAnand_MS_CS_7162080416.pdf)

Email: msaianand@gmail.com

I'm currently pursuing my master degree in Computer Science at University At
Buffalo. I will be graduating in February 2021 and will be available to work
from February 2021. Recently I did my internship in AWS from 05/2020 to
08/2020\. I have 2 years of work experience. I am looking for Full time
opportunities in Software Engineer.

------
vmarcetic
Location: European Union, Central Europe Remote: Yes (cca 10 years remote)

Willing to relocate: No, but I can visit.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, SQL, NoSQL, Docker, AWS, DigitalOcean, Heroku, CI,
...

Integrations: Stripe, Paypal, Paywhirl, Shopify, Recurly, Zendesk,...

Get in touch: vmarcetic@gmail.com

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Read more: [https://vedran.codes](https://vedran.codes)

Experienced Full Stack Web Developer specialized in back-end, DevOps, system
administration (Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, AWS, Docker, Elastic, etc.), and I
also do light React/Front-end work when necessary.

Throughout my career I have worked remotely with large and small teams and
companies, but also assumed CTO-for-hire roles to work with non-technical
founders.

My work experience extends to optimising existing codebases, best practice
implementations, payment and CRM integrations

I am immediately available for full/part time contracts

------
marquezm916
Location: Sacramento, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, Python, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, LESS, Java, Apex, PHP,
JQuery, Crossfilter, DC, D3, .NET, Django, React, Bootstrap, Spring, Angular,
Flask, Salesforce (Lightning), Laravel, T-SQL, MySQL, MongoDB, SQL, Team
Foundation, Git, Bitbucket, Linux, Windows, Mac, VirtualBox, Vmware

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1sEdcm40ye9173G78fRLjX7fy...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1sEdcm40ye9173G78fRLjX7fyUWVhpLHtedw-C21tB6c/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: marc.marquez@gmail.com

I am a detail driven Full Stack Software Developer with a passion for
designing and delivering engaging and intuitive customer solutions. Possesses
a unique knowledge base of 15+ years of refined industry experience,
proficiency in tech stack technologies such as .NET, JavaScript, Python, REST,
SQL, MongoDB and responsive web design, multi-platform cloud infrastructure
expertise, and extensive cross-functional team and timeline oriented product
delivery methodologies.

------
albertomm
Location: Porto, Portugal (GMT+1)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: It depends.

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript (ES6/ES7), Node, Express, MongoDB,
MySQL, Flask, Redis, Celery, BeautifulSoup, Scrapy

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/albertommoura/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/albertommoura/)

Portfolio: [https://github.com/mmnemonic](https://github.com/mmnemonic)

Email: albertommoura@gmail.com

Availability (Starting July 2020): 40 hours/week

My expertise lies in automated web scraping of difficult to obtain data,
websites with bare bones structures and complex to parse, large scale
websites, including those using 'scraping protection' services and sites that
simply put - are hard for most to scrape. I use a variety of methods for
getting the data and aim to obtain the data as quickly, accurately and
efficiently as possible.

------
JJBusiness

      Location: San Francisco County, Marin County, Santa Clara County, San Mateo Country, Available to Relocate for right position
      Remote: Available
      Willing to relocate: Available
      Technologies: (SAMPLE OF SKILLS)
                    DATA SCIENCE: Python, MATLAB, R, Julia
                    IOS AND APPLE: Objective-C, Swift
                    ANDROID: Kotlin, Java
                    FULL STACK: Scala, Java, Play Framework, Ruby on Rails, Python, Django, Flask, JavaScript, TypeScript, PHP, WordPress
                    GAME PROGRAMMING: C++, Unreal, CryEngine, C#, Unity, Source Engine, JavaScript, TypeScript, Phaser
                    OTHER: Bash, SQL, Maya, PhotoShop, Blender, PolyBrush, ProBuilder, Substance Painter, Substance Designer
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request
      Email: jjbusinesspartners@gmail.com
      Additional: Planning to begin Masters program(s) next spring

------
DennisArslan
DevOps Engineer with more than 10 years of professional experience with Linux
infrastructures.

    
    
      Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies:
      • Cloud Platforms (e.g. AWS, GCP, Azure, OpenStack)
      • Ansible and Puppet Certified Professional
      • Docker Containers and Kubernetes
      • Linux Infrastructures
      • Scripting in Python, PHP, Ruby, Javascript, Bash
      • Building CI/CD pipelines with Jenkins
      • Hashicorp Tools as Terraform, Consul, Serf, Packer, Vault
      • Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Grafana
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dennisarslan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dennisarslan)
/
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/4kvpdmh0n73ujc3/Dennis%20Arslan%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4kvpdmh0n73ujc3/Dennis%20Arslan%20-%20DevOps%20Engineer.pdf?dl=0)

Email: hello@arslan.co.uk

------
AngeliqueB
Location: Edinburgh, UK Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux, Inkscape, GIMP, Scribus, Visual Studio Code, Git, HTML,
CSS, static websites

Email: hi@angeliqueboudeau.org

Résumé/CV: [https://angeliqueboudeau.org](https://angeliqueboudeau.org)

I'm a multidisciplinary graphic designer who treats sustainability as a core
principle of my creation process.

\- I work for businesses that want to have a positive impact on the planet and
their community. \- I aim to understand the needs and challenges of each
business and devise eco-friendly solutions that meets their goals. \- I am
experienced in running projects from start to finish including working
directly with clients.

\---

Skills:

\- Static website design e.g. responsive mobile/desktop designs that are
lightweight and fast \- Logo design, branded social media banners, posters,
booklets \- Custom illustrations e.g. digital/vector/bitmap artwork, print
illustrations \- I provide design solutions that reduce energy and resource
usage, such as low footprint website designs and print designs that minimise
ink usage.

------
datameta
Experience:

Smart shelf sensor system - fullstack, ML and firmware

IoT warehouse solution - mobile, backend, and embedded

Smartwatch ecosystem - backend, mobile and firmware

Location: NYC

    
    
      Remote: Yes (preferred)  
    
      Willing to relocate: Not currently  
    
      Technologies: Python, Javascript, C/C++, Java, MATLAB, Tensorflow, x86 Assembly  
    
      Résumé/CV: Will gladly share it over email  
    
      Email: dmelnikovr@gmail.com

------
IrisChase
Location: Atlanta GA, USA.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes !!

Technologies: Modern C++, Linux/multi-platform, Desktop Development.

Résumé/CV: It's not much to look at if you've seen my github.

Email: "iris" atatatatatatata "enesda" D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-DOT-commmmmmm (Scrape
that, bots...)

I've spent the last few years developing a declarative GUI programming
language called "IVD"
([https://github.com/IrisChase/IVD](https://github.com/IrisChase/IVD)) on my
own. Initially developed for an earlier project, which was to be an MVP for a
startup.

A project that spun out of IVD's development called "Reprodyne", is a system
for recording manual testing sessions for automatic regression testing
([https://github.com/IrisChase/Reprodyne](https://github.com/IrisChase/Reprodyne)).
The system is basically alpha, but it has already made the development of IVD
much much smoother/faster.

------
marekkapolka
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: During SIP, yes, prefer onsite generally.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: golang and python development, some Spark, Backend solutions
architected with myriad AWS resources (SQS, EC2, ECS, Lambda, DynamoDB, VPS,
etc), Postgres, DynamoDB, Redis and Elasticsearch experience,.

Resume:
[http://marekkapolka.com/Marek%20Kapolka%20Resume%202020.pdf](http://marekkapolka.com/Marek%20Kapolka%20Resume%202020.pdf)

Email: marek.kapolka@gmail.com

I'm a backend engineer with 7 YOE and diverse experience ranging from ETL
pipelines, API microservices, distributed machine learning pipelines in Spark,
and some web scraping in the distant past. I'm quick to ramp up on new
projects so if your tech stack isn't an exact fit I'm sure I can get up to
speed. I do a lot of hobbyist game development on the side so anything
adjacent to the video game industry is of big interest to me, but I'm very
open to seeing what interesting companies are out there :)

------
Sanjay_143
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: React, Redux, Angular, Node, Javascript, Shopify.

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64...).

Email: sm104030@gmail.com

This is Sanjay and I am an expert level developer with 5+ years of experience
mostly in SASS and web app development.I am the one who can combine the art of
design with the art of programming, I can easily work with both front-end and
back-end web developers to build all client-side logic, Plus bridging the gap
between the visual elements and the server-side infrastructure, taking an
active role on both sides, and defining how the application looks and
functions.

Github: [https://github.com/makasanas](https://github.com/makasanas)

I can start work immediately.

Thanks.

------
pikwip
Location: Research Triangle area, NC

Remote: Yes, during quarantine

Willing to relocate: No, for now

Technologies: Python (Keras, Tensorflow, NumPy, scikit-learn, Gensim, SpaCy,
Flask, Django, Dash), Postgres, Docker, AWS.

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1X2m7pLbvnrTm26IuK_Iovwq7...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1X2m7pLbvnrTm26IuK_Iovwq78w4pYxPhiZ_RPKGMUKk/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: ken.c.williams dott iii at gmail.com

I’m a recent graduate of Lambda School’s data science program, where I learned
to build and deploy machine learning models. I’m currently doing contract work
but would like to find full-time employment somewhere that will broaden my
exposure to software engineering practices. My recent projects include a
classifier for non-standard tax forms, a movie recommender, and a knowledge
discovery tool for private journals. If you need an ML engineer who is willing
to tackle every aspect of a project, including client-facing work, I’m your
guy.

------
mbloom1121
Location: Boston, MA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes, but preferably not

Technologies/Skills: Adobe Suite (Illustrator, Photoshop, InDesign, After
Effects, Premier Pro, Dreamweaver), HTML/CSS, Figma, Procreate, UI/UX Design

Résumé/CV: Please visit
[https://www.mikebloomcreative.com/](https://www.mikebloomcreative.com/) for
my online portfolio and my resume can be downloaded from the top right corner
of the website.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mjbloom/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mjbloom/)

Email: mbloom2137@gmail.com

I am looking for a job within graphic design or UI/UX design. I have
experience as a freelance graphic designer for the past 4 years and and am
open to full or part-time positions or contract work. I graduated with an
Advertising degree in 2019 and have recently earned my certification in Visual
Elements of User Interface Design.

Thank you!

------
MrStonedOne
Location: Seattle, WA, USA Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

-

Technologies: Strong knowledge: php/html/mariadb/git Working knowledge:
C#/C/C++/arduino/docker/sql Previous usage: batch/bash/ps. I am also skilled
at systems administration on both linux and windows, and have a solid grasp of
network engineering

Portfolio/Linkedin/email: [https://kyle.software](https://kyle.software)
(kyle@) - Contact me on linkedin or my email for a pdf resume.

Open-Source Developer and Technical Operations lead for github's most active
open source video game project (/tg/Station 13, based off of Space Station 13)
Looking for SRE/DevOps related roles as well as general SDE roles. Remote/WFH
preferred (The pandemic has exposed the human and environmental impact of
commuting, so I'll always prefer not contributing to that when better options
exist). Open to part time or short term work as well.

------
justinram11
Location: Kaohsiung, Taiwan (USA Citizen, can work in any timezone)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not soon*

Technologies: Python, Java, JavaScript (React/Redux), Flutter, CloudFormation,
AWS, Serverless, Docker, TeamCity, DevOps, Jupyter Notebooks, Airflow,
Kubernetes

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-
ramsey-a8a5665a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-ramsey-a8a5665a/)

Email: ramse139 [at] umn [dot] edu

\--

Top 2% of TripleByte Test

Experienced remote software developer (4 years remote, 6 years total)
primarily working in the backend / AWS / analytics space, but have also hacked
away at a few front-end projects in React and Flutter.

I consider myself more of a generalist that's able to come up to speed quickly
with a new project / technology and hit the ground running.

Open to all opportunities: Full-Time, Part-Time and Freelance/Consulting
opportunities

* Currently waiting for my wife's USA immigration application to be approved before moving back to the USA (est 12-18 months)

------
sinisamikulic
Frontend engineer and web consultant with 8 years of experience in highly
successful and fast-growing startups across San Francisco and Berlin
([https://smikulic.com/#work](https://smikulic.com/#work)).

My strengths are in UI/UX product development and frontend infrastructure.
Looking for part-time engagement to help build your product.

\---

Location: Croatia, Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Redux, TypeScript, Node.js, Webpack),
GraphQL, Ruby/Rails

Website: [https://smikulic.com](https://smikulic.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic)

Email: sinisa@codewell.studio

\---

Sample project I co-founded — [https://movieo.me/](https://movieo.me/)

------
jaredmosley
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes and on-site possible

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Backend development and integrations, Javascript, Node.js,
Angular, Java, Mulesoft, Python, SQL, Linux

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1C8OVbmk-
QET4Y6DsNueoDtWKK9...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1C8OVbmk-
QET4Y6DsNueoDtWKK9FvLKqIb85W1va8xlI)

Email: JaredLMosley@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jared-
mosley-a23a49140/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jared-mosley-a23a49140/)

Github: [https://github.com/superturkey650](https://github.com/superturkey650)

I work mostly on backend API development but frequently dive into frontend
development. I enjoy refactoring just as much as creating from scratch, and I
know the importance of documentation and good communication. I give back to my
community using my skills and am eager to grow with good mentors.

------
rsvpdd2
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes but only to NYC or Denver

Technologies: Python (Pandas, Numpy, PyTorch, sklearn, Tensorflow, Flask), GCP
(GCS, GKE, BigQuery, Pub/Sub, AI Platform), AWS, Terraform, SQL,
Docker/Kubernetes, Airflow

Email: igodfried@isaac26.com

Portfolio: isaacmg.github.io

Looking for data scientist and ML engineer roles. Specialty is in time series
forecasting but have also done a fair amount of work in NLP. I have designed
ML solutions from data gathering stage all the way to deployment and beyond.
Additionally, I have exposure to many different roles in the data ecosystem
(DE, DS, MLOps) and have led small teams of data scientists to create
effective ML powered solutions.

------
sirianth
Location: Oakland Remote: Yes Relocate: No Technologies: HTML/CSS/Javascript
(p5js, threejs, babylonjs, webxr), Node, Python, Pytorch (learning),
Deep/Reinforcement Learning in JS (believe it or not) (learning) <\-- summary:
front end animation/vr combined with back end ML Portfolio:
[http://delta.center/](http://delta.center/) Resume: click resume, in the
above link Email: arikalinowski@gmail.com

Delta Ark is my art studio and has been my main professional focus over the
past 9 years. I've produced a number of large-scale digital art installations,
managing interdisciplinary teams of 2 to 20 people, spanning media from web to
projection to VR. Interested in contract work
([http://delta.center/services](http://delta.center/services)), or the right
kind of full-time opportunities.

------
jllaneras

      Location: Brussels, Belgium
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Java, SQL, NoSQL, Bash, Docker, Javascript, CSS, ...
      Résumé/CV: https://jmln.me
      Email: Please use the contact form on my CV (https://jmln.me#contact)
    

\--

I’m a software developer living in Brussels, Belgium. I’ve been working
professionally on software development since 2007. The tech stacks I've been
working the most with are Java and Python related but I'm more interested in
Python nowadays. I've been doing lots of backend lately, in big and small
companies. My frontend skills are a bit rusty but I can get up to speed
quickly.

I'm interested in ethical job positions that help to build communities and add
value to society.

------
52-6F-62
Location: _Toronto, ON, Canada_

Remote: _Yes_

Willing to Relocate: _Maybe within Canada_

Technologies: _Web full stack: NodeJs, JS /TypeScript, Express, HTML/CSS,
Vue/React, SQL, MongoDB, Other: Python, Learning/Some exposure:
Elixir/Phoenix, Go, NestJs, C_

Résumé/CV: _[https://robertfairley.com/cv](https://robertfairley.com/cv) _
(probably requires some updating)

Email: _rrafairley / google's webmail service_

I've been working mostly in the publishing realm the past few years on
internal tooling and platforms of various sizes and purposes. I've grown used
to working on a small, tight-knit team with limited resources in something of
a development-averse industry. It would be nice to expand out from that a bit.
A bit more of an outdated bio is at
[https://robertfairley.com/about](https://robertfairley.com/about)

------
2dakash

      • Location: Houston, TX, US
      • Remote: Yes
      • Willing to relocate: Yes
      • Web & mobile Technologies: React, MongoDB, Mongoose, Nodejs, Express, Android, React Native, Flutter.
      • Programming languages: Java, JavaScript, Dart.
      • Databases: MySQL, NoSQL, Firebase, Oracle.
      • Portfolio/Resume: https://akashdilliwal.com 
      • Email: mail2dilliwal@gmail.com
    

‣ I'm recent graduate in Computer Science from Binghamton University, NY (May
2020). I have experience in developing web and mobile applications. Please
visit my Portfolio link for my some projects demos. Currently, I'm living in
Houston, TX and looking for Software engineer job in Frontend/Full-Stack
development.

------
astangl
Location: St. Louis, MO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but open to occasional travel

Technologies: Scala, Java, JavaScript, Akka, Spark, machine learning, AWS, S3,
SWF, EC2, Docker, Kubernetes, React, Jenkins, Kafka, PostgreSQL, Clojure, C++,
DevOps, microservices

Résumé/CV: [https://alex-stangl-resume.netlify.com](https://alex-stangl-
resume.netlify.com)

Email: alex.stangl@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexstangl](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexstangl)

GitHub: [https://github.com/astangl](https://github.com/astangl)

I'm a senior software engineer, experienced in a variety of languages and
technology stacks. I'm looking for interesting and rewarding work, especially
using Scala. I have experience in developing web applications using various UI
stacks, but prefer backend development. I have experience as team lead,
technical lead, and mentor. I am also a big proponent of automation, striving
to make life easier for both developers and end-users.

Coworkers and friends look to me for programming advice and assistance in
solving complex problems. I relish challenging projects. I strive to write
exceptionally clean code, along with suites of thorough unit and integration
tests. I am pragmatic, and bear performance in mind, however. Multiple times
I've profiled and analyzed code and design, and identified opportunities to
speed up and/or reduce footprint by a factor of 1000x or more.

I enjoy working on interesting and challenging problems, especially science-
related ones, and on systems that impact large numbers of people. Contributing
to open source projects would be a huge plus. I have experience working
remotely, and with my background and abilities, I will be an asset to your
team.

------
tj0

      Location: Vancouver, WA
      Remote: Yes (preferred)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP, Python, Ruby, JS (Angular, Vue, React, jQuery, Vanilla), SQL, Linux, FreeBSD
      Résumé/CV: https://www.thomasjost.com/cv/
      Email: tjost@protonmail.com
    

I enjoy learning new technologies and working on inspiring projects. In
addition, I prefer to work throughout the full stack as my background has
required full understanding from UI through to the full backend
infrastructure. The majority of my experience has been in the startup space,
and I'd prefer to move back into that type of environment over working for
another medium/large corporation.

I'm also very passionate about security and am studying to pursue the OSCP
later this year, so any roles in secure development or appsec will catch my
eye over full stack roles, though I'm open to most opportunities.

------
RamiroP
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina. (Mostly)

Remote: Preferred, but open to on-site positions.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript (ES7+), React, Redux, NextJS, Webpack,
NodeJS, Express.js, MySQL (MariaDB), MongoDB, Mocha, Chai, Jest, Cypress,
Docker, Gitlab, GitlabCI, AWS, Now.

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-
pinol/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-pinol/)

Email: ramiropinoldev (at) gmail (dot) com

I'm a Full-stack developer with more than 3 years of experience in Frontend,
Backend and some DevOps. I love to learn and build things from scratch. I'm
passionate about machine learning and been dedicating my free time learning
about it. A web-dev position in a company on this field will be a big plus for
me.

------
I-M-S
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Canadian PR, EU passport)

Product / Project manager with 7+ years of experience managing digital
projects. HN crowd might know me by my fiction podcast The Program audio
series. PMP and Scrum master certifications, proficient in animation,
wireframing, design, audio/video editing, and project management software

CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/iykers1t3ekejl4/IMS_CV_2020.pdf?dl...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/iykers1t3ekejl4/IMS_CV_2020.pdf?dl=0)

Portfolio:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1awv390ygkelm8d/IMS_portfolio_Aug2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1awv390ygkelm8d/IMS_portfolio_Aug2020.pdf?dl=0)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ivanmirkos/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ivanmirkos/)

------
jbarham
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Go

Résumé/CV: [https://www.wombatsoftware.com/john-barham-
resume.html](https://www.wombatsoftware.com/john-barham-resume.html)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jbarham/](https://github.com/jbarham/)

Email: john@wombatsoftware.com

My expertise is Django web app development and high performance distributed
systems in Python and/or Go. I've also done embedded and desktop app
development.

I created and operate SlickDNS
([https://www.slickdns.com/](https://www.slickdns.com/)), a DNS hosting
service, and co-founded and developed the website for YouPatch
([https://www.youpatch.com/](https://www.youpatch.com/)), the world's most
popular pixel quilt pattern generation service.

------
debunn
DevOps / Infrastructure Engineer / Cloud Architect / Systems Engineer /
Application Developer

Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada (UTC-4)

Remote: Yes (also experienced with working remotely)

Willing to Relocate: Possibly (after COVID, but would prefer remaining in
Toronto)

Technologies: Windows, Linux, AWS, Docker, BASH, Ruby, Elasticsearch, Nginx,
CI/CD, many others...

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.davebunn.com/resume.pdf](https://www.davebunn.com/resume.pdf) or
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/debunn](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/debunn)

Email: debunn (at) yahoo (dot) com

I'm a veteran technology professional (20+ years), with experience in a
variety of application development, systems administration and DevOps roles.
I'm a quick study, an excellent problem solver, a great team player, and can
help you plan and resolve your technical roadblocks.

------
desijays
Location: Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, AWS, Django, Postgres, Redis, Docker, Haskell, Rust, C#.

Resume/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1z0i1GhUyQFk0jl2Xyp-
Due1RJrB...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1z0i1GhUyQFk0jl2Xyp-
Due1RJrBW_Txu/view?usp=sharing),
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ajjaic/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ajjaic/),
[https://github.com/ajjaic](https://github.com/ajjaic)

Email: Please refer to me email in my resume

Backend software engineer with close to 5 years of experience. A lot of self
taught knowledge but also have a Bachelors and Masters in IT. I have also
worked on a few game demos. So I am familiar with Unity and Godot up to a
point. Gameplay videos available and source available on my resume if you
would like to take a look. Spent the last 2 years working on combining gaming
and education. Not talking about educational apps. That has been tried and
done a ton of times.

I was more interested in exploring ways to make educational games look like
fortnite or call of duty. Not a recipe app. (Not that there is anything wrong
with a recipe app). My goal was to deceive players into learning while they
think they were having fun, while playing a game like fortnite.

Want to know how serious I was? Serious enough to quit my high paying and
spend 6 months teaching math and computer science to high school students just
to figure out how kids learn and what motivates them to do so. What makes them
tick? I wanted to see if I could incorporate that knowledge into the games I
was making.

At the moment, looking for a problem or opportunity where I can immerse myself
completely. Something that can challenge me for at least the next decade.

------
Roshithe

      Location : Prior Lake, MN,USA
      Remote: Remote or Onsite
      Willing to relocate: Yes, Anywhere in the US
      Technologies: Python, Pyspark, R, SQL, Tableau, Excel, 
      KNIME, SAS Enterprise Miner, Microsoft Visio, Hadoop.
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/in/roshith-elangovan/
      Email: roshith.elangovan@gmail.com
    

I am a Recent Grad Student looking for Entry level positions in the field of
Data Science and Analytics and will require H1B sponsorship to work in USA. I
have experience working with Python, Pyspark, Big Data, and SQL and I am
familiar with statistical/ predictive modeling. I also have worked with
Tableau which I use to visually represent my findings and insights from the
data. Interested in Data Scientist, Data Analyst and Business Intelligence
Positions.

------
lolatthisui

      Location: Washington D.C (Willing to relocate!)
    
      Remote: Open to it
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes! To anywhere near major US cities
    
      Technologies: Web Development (HTML/CSS/JavaScript, React, 
      Node, Express, Postgresql), Mobile Dev (Swift), Jenkins,
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mlVIP7MYk8JqJS4EGUN0Xmc49TV_d5GY/view?usp=sharing
    
      Email: tanvhannan@gmail.com
    
      What I'm looking for:
    
      I'm looking for a Product Manager related role. As a Software engineer, over the past two years I've had a lot of overlapping duties and oversight over the products I've built, which led me to love the PM side of things. I'm looking for positions where I can solve product related problems while still talking with users/stakeholders.
    

Feel free to shoot me an email!

------
bennathanson

      Location: Pittsburgh, PA, USA (US citizen)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Java, test automation, CI/CD, serverless development, backend development, Flutter
      Resume: Upon request
      Website: https://nathanson.dev
      LinkedIn: https://linkedin.com/in/benenathanson/
      Github: http://github.com/ben-nathanson
      Email: ben at nathanson dot dev
    

Recent college graduate with practical experience developing backend systems
(AWS/Python, primarily) and deploying automated test pipelines (from mobile
integration testing to backend end-to-end testing).

I have enjoyed a varied career, spanning environments from an organic farm to
a tiny start-up to a Fortune 500 bank to an open-source civic journalism
project. I'm looking forward to finding a test engineer or backend role!

------
rmayer

      Location: Montevideo, Uruguay.
      Remote: Yes, Prefered.
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: NodeJS, PHP, HTML, CSS/SASS, SQL, React/Svelte, PWA, REST APIs.
      Résumé/CV: https://renzomayer.dev/Renzo-Mayer-resume.pdf
      Email: rnzmayer@gmail.com
    

I worked for 5 years in a media company(vix.com) and as a Team Lead I was
responsible of maintain and improve the platform that supports all the
operations of the company.

We delivered content through several channels (vix.com website, Instant
Article, Google Accelerated Mobile Pages, and several feeds to social networks
and devices). We went from a heavily-customized Drupal to a custom NodeJS
solution with microservices reducing devops costs, enhancing website
performance and finally improving the time to add new channels from an average
of two week to 8 hours.

Looking for new web challenges!

------
jameshe

        Location: Chicago & Indianapolis area
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Python (Pandas, NumPy, Flask, Django), JavaScript (Node.js, React Native), .NET (MVC, EF Core, WPF), AWS, PostgreSQL, SQLite
        Résumé/CV: Available upon request
        Email: hejames98(at)gmail.com`
    

I just graduated from university and I am the technical project lead for a
local startup producing a React Native mobile application. I have 2 years of
professional experience, developing APIs with Django and .NET, web
applications with Flask, and automating data entry and email processes with
Python. I have also worked on 3 projects as a freelance software consultant
(feel free to email me about those). I'd love a full-time opportunity where I
can dedicate myself, provide value, and learn from technical mentors.

------
grijul
Location: Delhi/NCR, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, .Net Core/Framework, microservices, MSSQL/Oracle SQL,
Angular, HTML5/CSS/JS, Elasticsearch, MongoDB, Python, C/C++, Linux/Windows.

Résumé/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/grijul](https://linkedin.com/in/grijul)

Email: grijul[at]protonmail[dot]ch

GitHub: [https://github.com/grijul](https://github.com/grijul) GitLab:
[https://gitlab.com/grijul](https://gitlab.com/grijul) Personal site:
[https://www.rijulgulati.com](https://www.rijulgulati.com)

Presently I am working as a dotnet developer. However I am open to working on
other technologies involving Python and/or C/C++ and/or Java (linux/windows
environment).

------
phamilton4

      Location: Virginia Beach, Virginia, United States
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: for the right opportunity.
      Technologies: JVM(Java/EE, Groovy/Grails, Spring, Apache Storm), JavaScript(Vanilla, jQuery, Angular, Learning React as I go), Python, SQL, Linux, Git, always learning new things.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/philipjhamilton/ + https://www.philipjhamilton.com
      Email: pjhamilton4[at]gmail.com
    

9 Years of experience as an Enterprise Software Engineer in various roles
(Junior Developer to Lead Software Engineer), I'm looking for my next place to
grow at! Most of my professional background is in warehouse management
software for large US retailers. Please check out my LinkedIn or my personal
website for more information. I would love to hear from you.

------
brachis
Location: Russia

Remote: only untill pandemic ends

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++/Python, MapReduce, CatBoost, Jupiter, a lot of inhouse ML
tools (execution flow, deep model learning frameworks) and distributed
computation tools (disributed queues, caches, stream processing, custom search
index etc).

Résumé/CV: I am team/tech lead for geosearch quality team in Yandex (biggest
Russian IT company): [https://yandex.ru/maps](https://yandex.ru/maps). Working
on backend, mostly on NLP and ranking, also have an expirience in hiring,
mentoring and wide range of analytical tasks.

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AXgXVtlA-2-q9LyVJektcRAbhyx...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AXgXVtlA-2-q9LyVJektcRAbhyxFncGw/view?usp=drivesdk)
Email:guestonearthes@gmail.com

------
ramix
Location: Latvia, Riga GMT+2

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP,Laravel,Javascript,Ember.js,Html,Css,Lucee,Sys admin,
websockets.

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vxdncAETa8S7I-VQQoygIQGNVa1...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vxdncAETa8S7I-VQQoygIQGNVa1P8tWO/view?usp=sharing)

Portfolio - [https://www.raimondsplume.com](https://www.raimondsplume.com)

Email: rpluume4@gmail.com

Hello,

I am remote web developer seeking remote role. I have over 4 years of
experience with PHP(Laravel), Javascript(Ember.js, Electron.js, a bit of
React.js), Html, CSS, SASS, ColdFusion(FW/1), system administration and other
technologies. If you are interested, let me know so we can arrange a chat or
call. Thanks!

------
creative_tech
Location: Boston

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Front end (React, Vue, Backbone, jQuery, HTML5, CSS3/SCSS),
Python (Django, Flask), UX Design, Physical Computing, Unity, and more

Résumé/CV: [https://joshpeterson.art/Peterson-Josh-
Resume-2020.pdf](https://joshpeterson.art/Peterson-Josh-Resume-2020.pdf)

Email: joshkpete@gmail.com

Website: [https://joshpeterson.art](https://joshpeterson.art)

I'm an interdisciplinary developer / creative technologist with a focus on
front end web. 5+ years experience. Often I'm in hybrid roles that incorporate
both development and UX design. A background in art, I've worked on physical
interactive installations. Most often I'm building web apps, which I can do
with React or Vue. I have experience leading small teams.

Feel free to email, even if it's just for networking.

------
j4ah4n

      Location: Vancouver Island, BC Canada
      Remote: Yes (10+ years)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: AWS architectures, serverless architectures, K8s, Helm, Helmfile, Terraform, Docker, Typescript, NodeJS, Javascript, JVM (Java/Scala), Python, SQL, Bash, familiar with data processing pipelines and automation for ML. (typically architect-y, SRE-y type things)
      Resume/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshes/
      Email: j4ah4n+hackernews-sept-2020@gmail.com
    

\---

Senior backend architect, familiar with a wide spectrum of technologies. I
like to get things done and done well. Lost my main contract back in March due
to Covid, been working on a side-project since. Looking to get back into the
full-time game. Have mainly worked as contractor for US-based companies, would
prefer to continue, but FTE is ok if suits.

Thanks!

------
rekabis
Not explicitly looking (my current employer is outstanding, and would be a
tough bar to clear), but willing to engage with and investigate compelling
opportunities.

Location: Canada, Pacific time zone

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C# & DotNet, MariaDB & MSSQL (DBA), Windows Server (sysadmin),
Computer Hardware & Networking, CentOS, virtualization, PHP with frameworks
like Laravel (no WP, please), Java, HTML, CSS, and much, much more. I have
touched nearly all major components of the IT ecosystem short of game design
and 3D animation.

Most of my development work has been with server-side business web
applications to be used inside a company on both full-fat PCs as well as fat-
free mobile devices with equal functionality and performance. Some eCommerce
and stand-alone Desktop programs. Also strong UI/UX skills with a focus on
minimalism and simplifying systems to maximize functionality and usability.

My technical preference for development is full stack web-based work (both
front end and back end, from needs assessment and DB design through coding to
visual design and layout) primarily with the DotNet platform and MSSQL. I am a
developer that focuses on quality, simplicity, practicality, reliability, and
the most effective solution for the need at hand.

My technical preference _beyond_ development is to be a jack of all trades,
providing all the IT resources that a medium sized business might need from a
full-time individual. Literally nothing would be off the table as long as it
is clearly IT related. I have had several decades of CS experience in hardware
and networking, as well as systems administration in both businesses and
datacentres.

My non-technical preference is a leadership or coordinating position, possibly
as a head of IT in a medium sized business in my local area. My second
Bachelor’s was a BBA in Accounting with a minor in leadership and strategic
management.

Résumé/CV: Upon request.

Email: rene@kabis.org

------
luord
Location: Colombia

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Depends on the project and country.

Technologies:

\- Python (Django, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery).

\- JavaScript (Vue, React, Node, Typescript).

\- Operations: Docker(-compose), Ansible, GCP, Gitlab-CI, Heroku.

\- Other: PostgreSQL, Bash, Go.

Resume/CV: [https://luord.com/pages/resume](https://luord.com/pages/resume)

Email: lo@luord.com

------
purecoolnesss
Location: Bishkek, Kyrgyz Republic (from Melbourne, AU)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, (Australian Citizen) Technologies: Power BI, SQL,
Python (Pandas, ML libraries), R, Azure Data Factory. Data Processing and
Analysis

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/arietd/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/arietd/)
email me for a full CV

Email: ariet.dzhumashev@gmail.com

I am a data analyst/ BI consultant with 1 year experience in a Microsoft
partnered consulting company (SQL server/Azure/Power BI). Worked on processing
and visualising metrics for businesses. Worked client-site for multiple
projects, working with clients or other team members is a plus. Projects
involved lots of data cleaning, data quality issues and finding insights.
Forecasting and Machine learning would be a plus but not essential.

------
krishebert
Location: Washington

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, React, TypeScript, Next, Node, CSS, HTML5, MYSQL,
MongoDB, and AWS

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qCZJJ0iFNejbJ3_hHOtpwdC4RSE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qCZJJ0iFNejbJ3_hHOtpwdC4RSExTQHG/view?usp=sharing)

Portfolio:
[https://github.com/kristofferhebert](https://github.com/kristofferhebert)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kristofferhebert](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kristofferhebert)

Education: Bachelors of Computer Science

Senior Full Stack Web Developer with 10+ experience, who has worked with big
brands like Amazon, SAP Concur, Magic Leap and CenturyLink. Seeking contract
or freelance Web application development work with JavaScript and on AWS.

------
desaiguddu
Location: India, USA

Agency: Yes (Web & Mobile)

Technologies: ReactJS, Laravel, NodeJS, GatsbyJS, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, iOS
Swift, Flutter, React Native, Shopify, WooCommerce

Work: [https://bit.ly/mf-profile-w](https://bit.ly/mf-profile-w),
[https://bit.ly/mf-ecom](https://bit.ly/mf-ecom)

Email: arpan [at] mobilefirst [dot] in

We are a consulting & development practice which focuses on SportsTech,
FinTech, Wellness and eCommerce solutions. Currently a team of 22 developers.
We work with amazing startups, tech teams & design studios.

------
shreyansh_k
Location: Geneva, Switzerland

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, Python, Git, Docker, Jenkins, CI/CD, Cloud Platforms...
(SRE related tech)

Résumé/CV: [https://shreyan.sh/res/hn-
www.shreyan.sh.pdf](https://shreyan.sh/res/hn-www.shreyan.sh.pdf)

Email: hn-09@shreyan.sh

Hello HN, Are you looking to hire for an SRE or related position?

You may consider me. Here's why:

* Proven work record. I've previously worked at Y-Combinator backed startups (Observe.AI and RedCarpetUp) and now at CERN.

* Well rounded profile. Notice that I have proven experiences from building systems to hacking them.

* My open source code is being used by Mozilla's WebCompat team and CERN CSIRT (open source libraries in point: Flask-Firehose and Django-Forwarded) in production internet-facing services.

Thank you and I look forward to hearing from you.

------
josh_carterPDX
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Some minor javascript, PHP, cloud technology

Skills: Business development, operations, customer success, marketing, growth,
partnerships, product management, project management

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/14cDw7MvtFqlJQKo_p-
bdBHgm6tZ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/14cDw7MvtFqlJQKo_p-bdBHgm6tZ-
AWD8/view?usp=sharing)

Email: joshuajohncarter (at) gmail (dot) com

I am a serial entrepreneur who has built developer tool companies and have
taken them through a top tier accelerator. I have also run accelerator for
companies like Techstars and WeWork. My background is mainly building a
company from nothing and growing it at scale. I am currently consulting for
some early stage startups and love the process of helping companies find their
first customers and partners.

------
tuckpuck
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, Gatsby, WordPress, Figma,
Sketch, jQuery, User Interfaces, Git/GitHub, Web Application Development

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Full-stack developer (front-end focused) specializing in using Javascript,
React, and various other tools to build modern websites and web applications.
I have a versatile skill set and strong communication skills. Looking for
contract work or full-time employment.

------
birbcoon
Been looking for a job since I have graduated this past May to no avail so
far. I have some experience as a Programming Co-Op at a paper mill but not too
much experience other than that. Really looking for a company to give me a
chance.

Location: Georgia, USA

Remote: Willing to do.

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Java, Python

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eSuAvGrhmjjfIJgQtSOsFOEcoo9...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eSuAvGrhmjjfIJgQtSOsFOEcoo9MC5od/view?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://github.com/Birbcoon](https://github.com/Birbcoon)

Email: russellandy98@gmail.com

------
elmoren

        Location: Billings, MT
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Currently working with C, C++, and to a lesser extent, python and matlab. I also have experience in Java, Perl, PostgreSQL with PostGIS
        Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/n-elmore/
        Email: elmore.nathan@gmail.com
    

I am a Software Engineer with most of my professional experience in developing
software in many different aspects for radar systems. This includes the
hardware control, waveform transmissions and data acquisition, data recording,
real time data streaming, and more.

I'm looking to pivot out of defense contractor industry to a more software
focused company. A useful and interesting product is more important than the
technologies used.

Open to part time contract opportunities as well.

------
JStunning
Location: Seattle, WA, USA

Remote: remote or office is fine

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, typescript, javascript, C#/.NET, NodeJS, GraphQL,
puppeteer

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jackstunning/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jackstunning/)

Email: JackStunning9001@gmail.com

I am a new boot camp grad looking for a challenging job where I can grow my
skill set. At boot camp I spent over 800hrs in 20 weeks coding and have made
many projects with Javascript, C#/.NET and React. I have worked as an intern
using React, Javascript and GraphQL to make internal tools for their sales
team with fast deadlines. I have experience web scraping with puppeteer and
some experience with game development with Unity. I am more comfortable with
front-end but can do back-end or full-stack.

------
jibbers
Location: Washington, USA

Remote: Yes! I am an experienced remote worker, so I will be right at home on
your distributed team.

Willing to relocate: I am open to relocation.

Technologies: Pixel-perfect mockups, mobile app design, user interface and
experience design, user flow design (taskflow, wireflow, and high-fidelity
interactive prototypes), responsive front-end web development, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://dillonbrown.me/resume.pdf](https://dillonbrown.me/resume.pdf)

Email: hello@dillonbrown.me

I am a designer with some front-end web development experience. I am obsessed
with creating accessible and beautiful ways for normal people to use powerful
tools. Please take a look at my portfolio
([https://dillonbrown.me](https://dillonbrown.me)) to get a glimpse of how I
operate.

------
ViolentSnugglez
Location: Salt Lake City, UT, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (Node, Express, Vue, React, Angular), GraphQL, Java
(Java.Net, JavaFX), C++, Mongodb (mongoose), My/PostgrSQL (Sequalize, Knex),
Docker, Google Cloud, AWS, Heroku, Git, *nix, Agile/Scrum

Résumé/CV:
[http://chrissannar.herokuapp.com/Resume.pdf](http://chrissannar.herokuapp.com/Resume.pdf)

Email: chris.sannar.dev@gmail.com

Graduated with a CS degree emphasizing on Networking. I can do socket
programming as well as the classic web development. Currently I'm the Tech
Lead at my company directing the technical aspect of a project working with a
team of other developers. Looking for a more solid career path than several
little jobs.

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask. I'm happy to answer.

------
michalu
Location: Central Europe atm. Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Within Central
Europe Technologies: Python, Pandas, SQLite, some Django, sklearn but mostly
Python and its data science libraries. Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/mchlgr](https://github.com/mchlgr),
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-
ungr/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-ungr/) Email: winedynamo@gmail.com

I started coding to be able to get my own projects off the ground mostly stuff
in the domain of data science like trading bots, marketing automation through
code etc. I'm just looking to advance my skills through part-time (possibly
full-time) work or one-off projects.

------
doulouUS

      - Location: Singapore
      - Remote: Yes
      - Willing to relocate: Yes (Europe)
      - Technologies: Python, SQL, ML/DL/stats, Applied Math, AWS (certified), Git, Docker, Keras/Tensorflow/PyTorch 
      - Résumé/CV: https://github.com/doulouUS/resume, https://www.linkedin.com/in/{firstname}{lastname}/
      - Email: loulou4795 [at] protonmail [dot] com
    
    
      I'm looking to join a small to medium-size tech company as a data scientist or machine learning engineer. I enjoy modelling as well as deploying production-ready ML models. 3 years of experience in the financial technology industry, 1.5 year of research experience in Operations Research at the National University of Singapore.

------
silhardt
Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python + data/ML/NLP libraries (Scipy, Pandas, Sklearn, Xgboost,
Tensorflow, PyTorch, NLTK, Spacy), C++, R, SQL (Postgres, MySQL, SQL Server),
NoSQL (Mongo, Neo4j), Java, cloud computing (AWS, Azure), distributed/big data
(Spark, Dask, HDFS), containerization (Docker)

Skills: Data analysis, statistical inference, probability, applied math, ML
algorithms, ML pipelines, project management for ML engineering, optimization
algorithms, deep learning components & optimizers, data structures & classic
algorithms, NLP techniques, economic analysis, time series forecasting,
network analysis

Resume:
[https://resume.creddle.io/resume/j8y3leu1n0d](https://resume.creddle.io/resume/j8y3leu1n0d)

Email: sjilhardt@gmail.com

------
Vicktree
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies: Python, Go, JavaScript, Bash, Linux/Unix, Django, React,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, AWS ECS/ECS/RDS/IAM/Lambda, GCP, Pytest

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1IY2UZucjWyILwdfv6ZyDP6NGlAL...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1IY2UZucjWyILwdfv6ZyDP6NGlALOVnrA/view?usp=sharin)

Github: [https://github.com/Kohdz](https://github.com/Kohdz)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/umishabbir/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/umishabbir/)

Email: umair.stem@gmail.com

I have 1 year of experience and my ideal role involves generalization over
specialization with a preference for backend and internal tools

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
andredz
Location: México (Northeast)

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes, but I'd prefer not to.

Technologies: There are some languages I've worked with that are worth
mentioning: Scheme, Racket, Python, JavaScript, Java, Swift, Kotlin,
TypeScript. _Some OTHER TECHNOLOGIES I 've used_: Godot, Unity, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, Angular, Android Studio, Xcode, Emacs, Spring, OpenBSD, Git,
Firebase, Latex…

Résumé/CV: Available on request, or we can talk through email.

Email: andre.diaz@gmail.com

I've just graduated with a Computer Systems Engineering degree and I'm looking
for a programming job. I'm specially interested in working with any dialect of
Lisp since I like them.

These are also some languages I don't have much experience with, but that I'm
very interested in getting to use at work: Rust, Haskell, Elixir and
Smalltalk.

------
azdv
Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP) - a lot of Terraform work as of late. Recently automated GPU-based infrastructure for a MedTech startup (fun times).

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions.

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as a cloud automation specialist.

------
alehander42

      Location: Plovdiv, Bulgaria
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Ruby, Python, Go, Nim. 
        Side projects/learning : C, Haskell, Rust, Erlang, Clojure
        
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: alehander42
    

I like compiler development and tooling! I like working on stuff for other
developers. I am also interested in education/learning projects.

I've worked several years on visual debugging environment based on RR in a
small startup of 2. I have also web experience with different backend and
frontend tech: Django, Rails, Node.js and various Nim libs.

I like open source and working on various projects: you can check
github.com/alehander92. I don't like finance/crypto tho. I am a contributor to
the Nim ecosystem.

Would be happy to hear back!

------
nameless912

      Location: Cincinnati, OH
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Go, Java, Clojure, Python, AWS and GCP infrastructure, Kubernetes
      Résumé: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1dcwujGNuilfpWYz43a7IGaCA4wR0-sixBCrK42ZsgZc/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: g[dot]albacarys[at]gmail.com
    

I'm an accomplished server software and distributed systems engineer with a
bunch of experience running wacky stuff in AWS. I'm also a musician and
embedded hacker in my free time. I'm looking for a team that's doing
innovative and meaningful work, but beyond that I'm pretty open to anything. I
also have some devrel/teaching experience and love integrating those skills
into my day-to-day work.

------
yasserf
Location: Berlin (UK Citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yasserfadl](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yasserfadl)

Email: yasser.fadl@vlandor.com

Github: [https://github.com/yasserf](https://github.com/yasserf) (main work
done on [https://github.com/deepstreamIO](https://github.com/deepstreamIO))

Tech: Frontend, NodeJS, AWS, Devops, Realtime, Terraform, Azure

Don't have a CV up to date I'm afraid (hence LI only). Co-founded hoxton one
and deepstream.io. Worked for a decade in the realtime space (fintech /
startups) and open to a part-time job or contract, specially around large
webapp and devops best practices and deployments.

------
natthan
Location: Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, Go, Lua, Python, Rust, Shell

Résumé/CV: [https://ansimita.github.io](https://ansimita.github.io)

Email: kar [dot] joon [at] icloud [dot] com

Recently graduated from the University of British Columbia with a Bachelor's
Degree in Computer Engineering. Eight months of co-op/internship as a Junior
Firmware Engineer.

My projects:

\- Lua:
[https://github.com/ansimita/scripts](https://github.com/ansimita/scripts)

\- Rust: [https://github.com/ansimita/aoc](https://github.com/ansimita/aoc)

\- Shell:
[https://github.com/ansimita/dotfiles](https://github.com/ansimita/dotfiles)

------
akavuri
Location: Buffalo, New York, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (*Anywhere in USA)

Technologies:

• PROGRAMMING LANGUAGES: Python, Java, Shell Script

• LIBRARIES: Pybullet, Scikit-Learn, NumPy, Pandas, TensorFlow, Keras

• DATA MANAGEMENT: MySQL, PL/SQL, MongoDB, Apache Cassandra, AWS(EC2, S3,
Lambda, Load balancer, Route 53), Redis, Restful web services, MuleSoft

• WEB TECHNOLOGIES: HTML5, CSS3, XML, PHP, Bootstrap, React, React Native,
JavaScript, Django

• OTHERS: Git, Apache SOLR, Datadog, SendGrid, Algolia

Résumé/CV: shoot me an email (or) ask me on LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abhinavkavuri/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abhinavkavuri/)

Email: akavuri@buffalo.edu

GitHub: [https://github.com/abhinavkavuri](https://github.com/abhinavkavuri)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abhinavkavuri/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abhinavkavuri/)

I am currently pursuing my Master's in Computer Science at SUNY at Buffalo and
will be graduating this December 2020. A little background about myself, I
have a Bachelor's in Computer Science (May 2019) and carry a year's worth of
internship experience in Java, MuleSoft, Python, JavaScript, and PHP. I
volunteered for a startup in India as a Back-end Python developer and also
published an ML research paper presented at ICCES 2019. Academically, I have
about 5 years of experience coding mainly in Java and Python. I have strong
knowledge in Web & Information Retrieval, Natural Language Processing,
Algorithm Analysis & design. I'm always excited to try new languages,
frameworks, methodologies - you name it.

I am looking for Software Engineer opportunities and any other roles that
match my profile. Preferred start date: Feb 2021 or later

------
alextselikas

      Location:Greece
      Remote:Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Go, Python, C#, Java, Javascript, SQL, Xamarin, Electron, Flutter ...
      Résumé/CV: https://alextselikas.eu.org/CV.pdf
      Email: alextselikas46@gmail.com
    

Passionate 3rd year CS student wanting to level up his knowledge and apply it
to a professional setting. Experience building Back-End server applications
with previous experience creating Cross-Platform mobile applications.

Open minded and willing to work any interesting position(not necessarily
Software Engineering)

Preference is part-time but willing to work full-time with a flexible schedule

------
ziglef
Location: Porto, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (depends on location and offer)

Technologies: Python, C, JS, Backend Development, CI/CD, SQL, Docker, Linux,
Git, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ruigrandaorocha/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ruigrandaorocha/)

Email: ruigrandaorocha (at) gmail (dot) com

    
    
      Experienced mostly in backend management and product ownership.
    
      I have multiple times before got projects from zero to production, managing the whole pipeline from dev/test/infra/deployment/maintenance.
    
      Experience dealing with final customer and managing other devs.
    
      I am looking for a position that is both challenging and requires a multidisciplinary person to execute.

------
cutout

       Location: Poland
    
       Remote: Yes, preferred (EST/PST timezones OK)
    
       Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity
    
       Technologies/skills: Java, Javascript, Python, C++, SQL, React, Vue.js, AWS, GCP, Firebase, BigQuery, Marketing, Ad tech, Product management, Business intelligence
    
       Email: anthpcutout@gmail.com
    
       Experience: Software Engineer, Team leader, Entrepreneur - 15 years in total, including startups, small companies, and large organisations
    
       Resume: upon request
    

I'm looking for a full-stack engineer, or a team leader role. I would like to
work on a product, which I could use myself either at work, or in private
life. (dogfooding is a natural process for your team)

------
cbarill
Location: US

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes. I would prefer US West Coast or Austin, TX

Technologies: My professional experience is in VB .Net, SQL Server, and M, but
I've done personal projects in C++, Java, and Python

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisbarill/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisbarill/)

Github: [https://github.com/cbarill2/](https://github.com/cbarill2/)

Website: [https://www.chrisbarill.com](https://www.chrisbarill.com)

Email: cbarill2@mix.wvu.edu

I'm mostly looking for a programming position in the games industry, but am
open to other Software Engineering opportunities.

------
attodorov
Full Stack Software Engineer / Architect with ~ 16 years of experience

Location: Sofia, Bulgaria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes, depends

Technologies:

* Java, .NET (C#/VB.net), Python, JavaScript/TypeScript

* have worked extensively with MS SQL Server and PostgreSQL (different versions)

* npm, ant, maven, nuget

* AngularJS and Angular 5+

* Docker, AWS fargate, EC2, S3, SQS, SNS, Redshift, Lambda

* Azure: (CI/CD of different apps), Analysis Services

* compiler / parser / translator design with ANTLR4

* SOLR, ElasticSearch - advanced cluster setup/customization and maintenance

* Apache Kafka

* FreeBSD (including contributing), Linux (different versions)- configuration / support

* text analysis / NLP

CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MXKAIvCy3V6ZjVx45x9LZ1sI...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MXKAIvCy3V6ZjVx45x9LZ1sIEvhWWyw04X0moVGHofI)

Email: attodorov@gmail.com

------
unleashit
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Open to in-house once safe (Portland) or remote. Experienced with
both.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript ES6+, Typescript, React/Redux, Node.js, HTML, CSS,
React Native, Angular, REST, GraphQL, Webpack, Babel, Postgres, Mysql, Mongo,
Linux, Nginx, Docker, AWS, Lambda, PHP, Drupal, Wordpress and more.

Résumé/CV: [https://jasongallagher.org](https://jasongallagher.org)

Email: unleashit@protonmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/unleashit](https://github.com/unleashit)

Seasoned Front End Engineer (Full Stack Javascript) with 20 years of
experience and strong React skills. My specialty is frontend although I'm also
skilled in backend Node.js, PHP, Drupal and Wordpress.

------
antoyo

      Location: Greater Montreal Area (Québec), Canada
      Remote: Yes.
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Rust, Linux, compiler construction, assembly, C
      Résumé/CV: https://stackoverflow.com/story/antoyo
      Email: antoni.boucher [at] samsung [dot] com
    
      - I'm the developer of the relm GUI library, written in Rust: https://github.com/antoyo/relm
      - I developed a compiler backend, including instruction selection and register allocation: https://github.com/antoyo/tiger-rs
      - Author of the book Rust Programming by Example: https://www.packtpub.com/application-development/rust-programming-example

------
nonnontrivial
Location: Buffalo, NY, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: TypeScript, React, Go, Python, Azure

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/141iD4s_0vcQa4sFdc_VtyYrq...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/141iD4s_0vcQa4sFdc_VtyYrqEorgaV9mRQy_A25gqLA/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: [this_username]@gmail.com

Code: [https://github.com/nonnontrivial](https://github.com/nonnontrivial)

I'm a self-taught programmer with an art degree. My interests are in: data
visualization, GraphQL, TypeScript, systems programming,

I have a number of years experience working as a frontend-centric remote
contractor in startups and would be delighted to speak to you regarding your
next project.

------
koevet
Location: Berlin (Germany)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: it depends, definitively open to travel

Technologies: Java, Scala, Kotlin, Kafka, Kubernetes, Docker, PostgreSQL,
AWS/GCP, System Design

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ishipsoftware](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ishipsoftware)
| [https://github.com/luciano-fiandesio](https://github.com/luciano-fiandesio)

Email: luciano@fiandes.io

Experienced software engineer with 20+ years experience. Lots of projects
under my belt, strong financial/compliance/anti-money laundering experience,
now working in the health sector. Happy to work with languages I'm less
familiar with (Rust/Go)

------
shkurski
Location: Odesa, Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Generally, yes. Not at the moment.

Technologies: C++, Rust, C, Qt, Python/Django (basics), MySQL, Assembly, IDA
Pro, WinNT, Linux, macOS, ChromeOS, Git

Résumé/CV: [https://shkur.ski/cv.pdf](https://shkur.ski/cv.pdf)

Email: dmitri@shkur.ski

9+ years of experience. Looking for a remote job, both startup- and
enterprise-level companies. Backend development with compiled languages are
preferable, but if there are team and project fit, I can catch up with
whatever tech/language needed to do the job. Located in UTC+2 timezone,
however, the shift can be discussed to have more working hours with the team
(currently working that way for a California-based company).

------
itsrajju
Location: Delhi/NCR, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Open to it

Technologies: Java, Spring/Spring Boot, Elasticsearch, AWS, MySQL, MongoDB,
RabbitMQ

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/mg017wo50vfnlfa/resume_rajatarora_...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/mg017wo50vfnlfa/resume_rajatarora_2020.pdf?dl=0)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rajat190/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rajat190/)

Email: r@rajat.co

I'm a software developer with 7 years of experience building backends for web
apps. I'm comfortable with microservice architectures and building scalable,
fault-tolerant systems. Open to full-time opportunities only.

------
brainless
Location: Currently India, digital nomad between Asia and Europe

Remote: Yes, been a remote engineer for 10 years

Willing to relocate: No, but I can happily travel often

Technologies: Full-stack web - Python/FastAPI/Starlette/PostgreSQL,
React/Redux/Zustand/Router, Linux/Git/Redis/RabbitMQ

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brainless](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brainless)

Email: sumitdatta __ protonmail (you know the rest)

Project: Please check my current product/project -
[https://github.com/brainless/dwata](https://github.com/brainless/dwata)
(Python/React, DB/API data visual explorer)

------
ayildiz
I'm a fresh MSc in Machine Learning graduate from Imperial College London. I
am looking forward to combining my theoretical knowledge and practical skills
to address real life challenges. I look for full-time positions where I can
put my skills in ML, AI, and general computer science, to use in order to
contribute with passion while enjoying working with colleagues from many
backgrounds and disciplines.

Location: Istanbul, Turkey

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

-Python, C++, MATLAB, C#, Java, R, Prolog, PIG, Racket, Excel VBA, SQL

-Docker, Kubernetes, Github

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/aras-
yıldız-977911124](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aras-yıldız-977911124)

Email: arasyildiz1@gmail.com

------
craigtp
Location: Liverpool, England

Remote: Yes (Remote only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET Core, ASP.NET, SQL Server/MongoDB/EventStore,
CQRS/Event Sourcing, Azure/AWS.

Résumé/CV: [http://cv.craigtp.co.uk](http://cv.craigtp.co.uk)

Email: craig [at] craigtp.co.uk

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a senior analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects. I'm a full-
stack developer, but I focus principally on back-end development and
architecture, building distributed business systems mostly using CQRS & Event
Sourcing techniques.

I work primarily, but not exclusively, with Microsoft technologies and the
.NET / .NET Core frameworks, leading complex and challenging enterprise
software development projects to successfully deliver robust, secure, scalable
and efficient software solutions that produce genuine and quantifiable
business value and frequently exceed client expectations.

Throughout my career I've built web, desktop, server and embedded software and
am just as accomplished at designing and developing a single use website for a
dozen local users as I am a global distributed micro-services infrastructure
supporting millions. I've helped numerous businesses of varying sizes in
varying industries get their technology investment right and I can do the same
for you.

Recent projects include:

\+ Successfully lead, developed and delivered complete greenfield and bespoke
web site and back-end web platform for a leading UK children’s charity,
forming a core component of a complete brand refresh and redesign.

\+ Successfully lead project to develop industry leading anti-motor fraud
website, web service, OLAP & OLTP system and data warehouse including one of
Europe's largest anti-fraud databases for a Top 40 UK law firm.

\+ Successfully designed and delivered market-leading, best-of-breed corporate
travel management web & desktop-based product suite for a company who, largely
as a result of the technology, were later acquired in a multi-million pound
deal.

------
simcop2387
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possible

Technologies: Perl, Javascript (browser side and node), Python, SQL (Mysql,
Postgresql, SQLite, Oracle), many others.

Resume:
[https://www.simcop2387.info/resume.pdf](https://www.simcop2387.info/resume.pdf)

Github: [https://github.com/simcop2387/](https://github.com/simcop2387/) and
[https://github.com/perlbot/](https://github.com/perlbot/)

Email: ryan@voots.org

I'm a full stack developer with experience in just about every area of
running, deploying, developing, and maintaining systems monolithic and
distributed in nature.

------
pathompong
Location: Bangkok, Thailand

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, C++, TypeScript, Flutter, AWS, CDK and CloudFormation,
Terraform, Embedded Linux

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1p-LTMS1MRE8ws-
ePOScs1YSuTE2...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1p-LTMS1MRE8ws-
ePOScs1YSuTE20RJCA/view?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pathompong/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pathompong/)

Email: pathompong at gmail.com

Back-end developers working on mission critical application platform currently
in transformation to AWS/Azure from On-prem. Looking for remote and willing to
relocate.

------
KetoKoder
Location: Poland (nearby Cracow) Remote: Yes, remote only, have worked
remotely for over a year now Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Javascript,
Typescript, React, Redux, Webpack, HTML, CSS, Node, Express, REST, GraphQL,
Apollo, AWS, Serverless, MySQL, Sequelize, TypeORM, Mongo, Mongoose Email:
dominikbysko@gmail.com LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/dominik-
bysko/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dominik-bysko/)

Feel free to email me for full CV.

------
dodgez
Location: Greater Seattle Area, WA

Remote: Yes (or part time on-site)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, HTML5, CSS, React, Gulp, Webpack, D3,
Observable, Python, x86 Assembly, C, Rust, Git, GitHub, NPM, Linux, Windows,
Docker, Haskell

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eyHuIaVyzAhPLhscKkjKSezWSKL...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eyHuIaVyzAhPLhscKkjKSezWSKL6HTjM/view?usp=sharing)

Email zacharysdodge at gmail.com

GitHub url: [https://github.com/dodgez](https://github.com/dodgez) I am
currently working as a (front-end) software developer and have received a
Master's in Mathematics.

------
manesioz
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Golang, Java, Javascript (Typescript), React,
GraphQL, Kafka, GCP, AWS, Spark, Airflow (I have actually contributed)

Skills: Data engineering and infrastructure, backend web development

Resume:
[https://manesioz.github.io/assets/resume.pdf](https://manesioz.github.io/assets/resume.pdf)

Email: zack.manesiotis {at} gmail {dot} com

I am a 3rd year university student who currently has over 16 months of
internship experience (from series-A startups to large enterprise companies
like IBM). I am looking for my next challenge and would love to work in the
data infra/distributed systems space for the summer of 2021.

Feel free to reach out!

------
cyanic

      Location: Europe (mostly)
      Remote: Yes (Preferred)
      Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity
      Technologies: Go, Python, C, JavaScript, Linux, SQL, Docker, and more
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: hired+hn at cyanic dot gr
    

\-----

Principal software engineer with a T-shaped personality, complex problem-
solving skills and more than 8 years of professional experience across the
whole stack. I'm a startup co-founder and project leader who built highly
profitable products from scratch. I'm looking for a chance to solve
significant and challenging engineering problems and an opportunity to
contribute to every aspect of product development.

------
gregarbour
Data Scientist

Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada (EST)

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes (NY, SF or LA)

Technologies: Python, R, SQL

Degrees: MSc. Statistics, BSc. Industrial Engineering

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/gregarbour/resume/blob/master/Resume.pdf](https://github.com/gregarbour/resume/blob/master/Resume.pdf)

Email: gregarbour@gmail.com

I bring statistical rigour and three years of industry experience to creating
predictive models using machine learning as well as classical statistical
methods. Expert in data pre-processing and feature engineer and missing value
imputation. Willing to take a pay cut to work with other smart, driven people
at a company that does important work.

------
fabi0

       Location: Italy
    
       Remote: Yes
    
       Willing to relocate: Yes
    
       Technologies:  Java/2EE, SQL, Oracle MySQL, MySQL 
                      WorkBench, JDBC, ORM, JPA, Hibernate, 
                      Servlets, JSP, Tomcat, JavaScript, jQuery, 
                      HTML, HTML5, CSS, CSS3, Bootstrap, UML, 
                      Git, Gthub
    
       Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/fabioetiope/
    
       Github: https://github.com/fabioetiope
    
       Email: fabio[dot]etiope[at]gmail[dot]com
    

I'm a full stack developer with focus on java technologies and I'm looking for
interesting worldwide opportunities.

------
jmml97
CS and Mathematics graduate.

Location: Málaga, Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (in Spain or some EU countries)

Technologies: C++, Python, Swift, PHP, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://jmml.me/cv.pdf](https://jmml.me/cv.pdf)

Email: jmmartinluque+jobs@gmail.com

------
henlo
Location: Indonesia.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, Jekyll, Hugo, Git, Adobe Illustrator, and Adobe
Photoshop.

Résumé/CV: Available via email.

Email: hielnino@gmail.com

I'm Indonesian based designer and front-end developer. I design delightful
interface, website, brand, and packaging. I love working with inspiring people
and companies on challenging projects.

You can see some of my work:

\- [https://kursif.com/](https://kursif.com/)

\- [https://bench.id/](https://bench.id/)

\- [https://nutresi.com/](https://nutresi.com/)

\- [https://uisual.com/](https://uisual.com/)

Feel free to get in touch.

------
loganmccaul
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Javascript, GraphQL, SCSS, NodeJS, HTML

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nQuEEfv85xoh3Zn0RtsRs98oEHI...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nQuEEfv85xoh3Zn0RtsRs98oEHIoY_EP/view?usp=sharing)

Portfolio: [https://loganmccaul.com](https://loganmccaul.com)

Email: loganmccaul@gmail.com

I am a front end developer with 5 years of experience building performant UIs,
solving complex user problems, and leading multidisciplinary teams for the IBM
Cloud platform. I am interested in opportunities where I can drive solutions
from a user focused perspective.

------
mmollo
Location: France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Probably not, but I'm always open

Technologies: More than 15 years of experience working on the various layers
of web development , mostly backend roles, in high-traffic environment suck as
social network or ticketing. PHP, NodeJs, Elixir, Go, SQL, Redis, RabbitMQ,
Jenkins. Most of my work is to organize code architecture, platform
configuration and deployement, developers support.

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/34TkmUT](https://bit.ly/34TkmUT) (Linkedin) |
[https://github.com/mmollo/](https://github.com/mmollo/)

Email: mallory[dot]mollo[at]gmail[dot]com

------
thecolorblue

      Location: Cleveland, Ohio
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: angular, react, typescript, tensorflow.js, python, 
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BiD1APrmu3w4jY4xyGQAJiQDc6DT9wBH/view?usp=sharing
      Email: brad@stewardai.com
    

8 years of javascript experience, 3 years of typescript, 3 years of angular
1/2/7/8, 2 years of react. I have worked at YC companies before on machine
learning labeling UI, e-commerce, LMS, and analytics platforms. I have some
experience with Product Management, full stack, embedded development, and
machine learning as well.

------
dserban
SEEKING CONTRACT WORK, Cassandra / Druid Cluster Engineer, Primarily Remote
(based in Eindhoven, NL)

Well-rounded data engineer with deep knowledge of the internals of distributed
datastores.

Core Skills:

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Druid (Stream Ingestion, Cluster Ops, Data Modeling, Scaling Complex
Queries)

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Redshift, Kinesis, Airflow, JVM tuning for big data,
AWS cost optimization for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Seeking contract work.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
pizzarat77
Location: SF Bay Area / LA / NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Rust, Clojure, Vue.js, Angular, MySQL, MongoDB, Emacs

CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jbell77](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jbell77)

Email: pizzarat77@outlook.com

------
portobell0
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, ES6, Node.js, Express, MongoDB, React,
Webpack, git, TypeScript, GraphQL, Postgres, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://annateng.me/s/Anna_Teng_Resume.pdf](https://annateng.me/s/Anna_Teng_Resume.pdf)

Email: anna.w.teng@gmail.com

Full stack developer looking for entry level software engineering roles.
Though I'm coming from a non-traditional professional background, I've been
coding for years and absolutely love it.

B.S. in Applied Math from Columbia University and minor in Computer Science.

Extensive professional experience collaborating in team settings (5+ years of
work experience in finance and cooking).

------
codingsett
Location: Nairobi, Africa

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, javascript, GCP(AutoML, CE, Firestore), docker, MongoDB,
Postgresql

Résumé/CV: [https://kuria.dev/resume.pdf](https://kuria.dev/resume.pdf)

Portfolio: [https://kuria.dev](https://kuria.dev)

Email: josephkiurire@gmail.com

Looking to be hired for a backend engineering role. Processing and managing
tons of data and building robust systems is where i excel at.

------
annowiki
Location: Tampa, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, SQLAlchemy, React, Gatsby, MariaDB

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/malan88/resume/blob/master/main.pdf](https://github.com/malan88/resume/blob/master/main.pdf)
and [https://standingwater.io](https://standingwater.io)

Email: m (at) stdwtr (dot) io

I am a hobbyist with several years of experience in Python web development
looking to get into the industry. I have dabbled in everything from web
scraping to data analysis to automation tasks. I pride myself on my ability to
learn fast and solve complex problems.

------
dataoutput
Data Analyst/Engineer/Scientist

    
    
      Location: Europe (UTC+3 hours)
      Remote: Yes (Remote only)
      Willing to relocate: No (Working onsite everywhere only for ~1 month for 2-3 times per year is feasible)
      Technologies: Python/Data analysis stack, Relational/NoSQL databases, BI, ETL/Data pipelines, Linux/Windows
      Résumé/CV: on request
      Email: eleinv  [at]  protonmail  -dot-  com
    

I am a data professional with a data oriented PhD. 10+ years of experience in
research and industry. Currently on a job. I am open for a remote data related
job.

------
suryatej77
Location: Fremont, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Python, Java, spark, sklearn, pandas Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/18gMMMFFpjXk4dp9era3Ram3wpFX...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/18gMMMFFpjXk4dp9era3Ram3wpFXPvFz_/view?usp=drivesdk)
Email: suryatej77@gmail.com

Primarily looking for Data Analyst or Data Engineer roles, but open to SDE
roles as well. Recently graduated Master's student (May 2020) currently on F1
OPT. Would love to gain experience with a company that could also sponsor my
visa in the future (H1B).

------
arawde
Location: Vancouver, BC Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Within Canada

Technologies: Go, Typescript, React/Redux, C#

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/arawden/arawden.github.com/blob/master/re...](https://github.com/arawden/arawden.github.com/blob/master/re..).

Email: arawde[at]gmail.com

I'm primarily a full stack developer, with a few years of experience designing
and developing APIs that get consumed by single-page applications. I'm happy
doing this, but I would also be happy moving towards a more backend-focused
role.

My primary areas of focus are the geospatial, financial, and logistics
industries.

------
cranium
Location: Nyon, Switzerland Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No (just moved
in) Technologies: Python/Django, TypeScript, Scala, Go, formal methods Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XMNvAC9yNh0c7eO3l6q9G204ZjA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XMNvAC9yNh0c7eO3l6q9G204ZjAus4CA/view?usp=sharing)
Email: romaingehrig+hn@gmail.com

Finishing my Master at EPFL, I'm looking for some (mainly) backend work. I
have over 3 years of experience working before and during my studies in
diverse environments: startup, UN agency, research lab, ...

------
gmoomg

      Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: UX specialist, tech generalist. React, PHP, ML.
      Website: https://www.gmolabs.com/
      Résumé/CV: https://www.gmolabs.com/img/Resume.pdf
      Email: geoffm@gmail.com
      About: Stanford Symbolic Systems BS/MS ('06) 15 years UX, frontend dev experience. Deep background in global education (Stanford International Institutes) and edutec, and music/arts technology (Cycling'74). Available for contracting through https://www.10xmanagement.com/

------
electronstudio
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Godot, Java, Kotlin, Python, Swift, OpenGL, Linux, Android, iOS.

Résumé/CV:
[https://electronstudio.co.uk/public/cv2019-redacted.pdf](https://electronstudio.co.uk/public/cv2019-redacted.pdf)

Email: hn@electronstudio.co.uk

I have made: PC games, desktop applications, Android games/apps, iOS
games/apps, back-end servers, network protocols, educational books and videos.

Currently I am teaching and working on education-related projects but I could
take on a development project for up to 12 months if it was interesting and
provided opportunity for me learn something new, e.g. Rust.

------
2kabhishek
Location: West Bengal, India

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, JavaScript, SQL, Bash, HTML, CSS, more..

Willing to relocate: Yes

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1N48i81yycRQeM065njJ-b0e2fhG...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1N48i81yycRQeM065njJ-b0e2fhG..).

Email: iam2kabhishek@gmail.com

Portfolio: [https://2kabhishek.github.io](https://2kabhishek.github.io)

GitHub: [https://github.com/2kabhishek](https://github.com/2kabhishek)

Recently graduated, have done an internship and some side projects, acquainted
with most tech stacks and proficient in some.

------
cbrwizard
(Update: found a job, thanks everyone)!

A product oriented frontend/fullstack dev with 8y+ experience working in teams
and launching my own projects.

* Location: Constantly remote (Russia, EU, Mexico, mb Thailand)

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: Yes, to Canada

* Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, React, Node, Ruby, MongoDB, React Native, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Backbone.js, GraphQL, Redux, project management

* Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/veryfyodor/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/veryfyodor/)

* Email: fyodor@sent.com

* My latest project: [https://www.lithunt.com](https://www.lithunt.com)

------
jonasrauber
Location: Tübingen, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Machine Learning (PyTorch, TensorFlow, JAX, ...) Research +
Engineering, Python, Docker, ...

Résumé/CV: [https://jonasrauber.de](https://jonasrauber.de)

Email: hn-dpnwgck@jonasrauber.de

~~~
andrewnc
The LinkedIn url on your site doesn't work

edit: eagerPy looks amazing

------
CaioFer

      Email: c410.f3r (at) gmail.com
      Location: Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Résumé/CV: https://c410-f3r.github.io/curriculum.pdf
      Technologies: AngularJS, Ansible, Apache HTTP, Apache Kafka, Assembly (x84_64), BIND, C, C#, C++, Docker, Docker Compose, Eclipe, Ember.js, F#, Golang, Java, JavaScript, Kotlin, Lua, MongoDB, MySQL, NodeJS, PHP, PostgreSQL, Python, ReactJS, Ruby, Rust, Scala, Spring, SQL Server, Substrate, Swift, Symphony, TypeScript, Vue.js
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    

Software engineer with a Bachelor's degree in Computer Science and over ten
years of experience in several technologies and programming languages. There
are two fields where I mainly act: (1) DevOps; from database administration
and data modeling to back-end programming or front-end design all the way to
orchestrated deployment with latest tech and (2) Standalone software; involves
embedded development in restrict environments, blockchain applications mostly
related to Parity's Substrate and plain command-line interfaces.

On the open-source side of things, I regularly contribute to several projects,
helping and communicating with other developers. Take a look at the available
coding portfolio in my GitHub profile at
[https://github.com/c410-f3r](https://github.com/c410-f3r) where my latest
public collaborations are more focused on the Rust Programming Language
ecosystem.

Seven professional certifications were obtained from different organizations
like the Linux Foundation and the Blockchain Training Alliance that covers a
wide range of areas. My newest certification is the Google Certified Associate
Cloud Engineer, more certifications will be earned over time and I can get any
other desired certification if needed.

To finish, IT in general is like a living organism that is constantly
changing, that is why I am always looking forward for a new challenge to
increase knowledge. For example, my proudest project is a constrained NP-
problem solver compiled to WASM ([https://c410-f3r.github.io/mop-
playground](https://c410-f3r.github.io/mop-playground)) where I spent years
reading scientific articles to write efficient data-structures and algorithms.

------
mdurco
Location: somewhere in Europe Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Node, JS & TS, React, React Native, Python, Go, Postgres, GCP,
AWS, Containers, Kubernetes, Terraform, Linux

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariandurco/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariandurco/)
[https://github.com/MajoDurco](https://github.com/MajoDurco)

Email: majodurco [at] gmail.com

Experienced software engineer specialised in full-stack development and dev-
ops. Interested in helping to creating valuable early-stage products in a
startup environment.

------
coffeeking
Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Technologies:

Excellent with:

    
    
         C#/.NET (Core, WPF, MVC), node.js, back-end
    

Good with:

    
    
         SQL (MS, My, & lite), Windows API, Linux, express.js, front-end, WiX
    

Forgetting:

    
    
         PHP (ZCE), EF, ASP.NET, Dart, XSLT, C, Android, WinForms, WCF
    

I've already been hired from HN (4+ years remote) - the project is now coming
to an end. Available October.

20 years experience.

Github: [https://github.com/stegru](https://github.com/stegru)

CV/Resume: [https://tinyurl.com/yx9e34ku](https://tinyurl.com/yx9e34ku)
[LinkedIn]

Email: hn AT grundell.co.uk

------
amyjbrown2020
* Location: Bowie, MD US

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: Yes

* Technologies: Java, C, Python, pygame, Flask, HTML/CSS/Javascript, Linux Development, Windows Development Shell scripting, F#

* Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/ji36de8n48pe31o/Amy%20Brown%202020...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ji36de8n48pe31o/Amy%20Brown%202020%20resume.pdf?dl=0)

* Email: amy.jennifer.brown@gmail.com

Hey, I'm Amy! Recent grad with a background in mathematics and linguistics,
have done work on game programming, networking and the webstack. Fast to learn
and has background in several languages. I enjoy making tools.

------
rmellow
Data Scientist / Machine Learning Engineer

    
    
      Location: Toronto, Canada
      Remote: Yes (during COVID, otherwise optional)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: NLP, deep learning, machine learning, information retrieval, entity linking, question answering, python
      Résumé/CV: https://lacerda.ml/docs/Rafael_Lacerda_CV.pdf 
      Email: rafaelplmelo@gmail.com
    

I tailor the latest developments in NLP, ML, DL to suit your business. Looking
for an R&D role. 3 years of R&D work experience in NLP, ML, DL, taking
projects from conception to production.

------
ahuseyin
Location: Istanbul, Turkey Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (EU preferred)

Technologies:

\- Java, Java EE, JSP, JSF, Struts, JPA, Hibernate, JDBC, Spring Framework,
Spring Security, Spring Boot, Spring Data - Angular, TypeScript, HTML,
Bootstrap, CSS, JavaScript, JQuery - SOAP and RESTful web services, XML, JSON
- SQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle Database, MongoDB - Oracle WebLogic, Apache Tomcat -
NPM, Maven, Gradle, Ant - Git, Bitbucket, Subversion, Jira, Jenkins, Linux,
Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hakin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hakin/)

Email: huseyinakin at live dot com

------
pritchardsmith
\----------------------------------------------------------

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Python, Flask, Javascript/Typescript, React,
HTML/CSS/SASS, Postgres

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pricesmith/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pricesmith/)

Email: psmith.code {at} gmail {dot} com

\----------------------------------------------------------

Frontend/Fullstack Engineer. If you have any bugs on your plate that you've
wanted fixed for a while, I'm your person.

------
wobo
Sales executive with a proven track record, ex-Flightfox (YC S12)

Location: Warsaw, Poland

Remote: Yes, worked remotely most of my life

Willing to relocate: Yes, lived and worked abroad (US, Canada) Résumé/CV: upon
request

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/wborkowski/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/wborkowski/)

Email: email at bor dot ski

About me: As Head of Sales, I grew the B2B revenue from $0 to $2M+ at
Flightfox. Built b2b sales process from scratch. Led sales calls and meetings,
did account management, outbound sales (cold emails). Biggest clients closed
worth $250k/yr.

------
jsphwllng
Location: Berlin Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Ruby,
Python, Javascript, Rails, React.js, SQL, Go, HTML/CSS Résumé/CV:
[https://inkedin.com/in/josephwelling](https://inkedin.com/in/josephwelling)
Email: joseph.welling@hotmail.com

A recent graduate from a bootcamp I am now looking for a junior
fullstack/backend position to learn from senior devs and prove myself.

------
robert9790
Location: Lompoc, Ca Remote: Open to it, 2 years experience remote Willing to
Relocate: Yes, to Los Angeles Area Technologies: Node, Python, Java, Express,
React,Postgres, MongoDB, HTML,CSS Resume / CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ClTbYEj5ua-3KEyJlvtRcYYKzaj...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ClTbYEj5ua-3KEyJlvtRcYYKzaj5pyoa/view?usp=sharing)
Email: robgaray9111@yahoo.com I'm ideally looking for a full-stack role, but
i'm not opposed to just a backend or front end role.

------
comertcimen
Location: Turkey

Remote: Yes, but onsite is also okey

Willing to relocate: Yes

Resume/CV: [https://comertcimen.com/](https://comertcimen.com/)

Technologies: HTML, CSS, SASS, Bootstrap, Javascript, Python, React, Node.js,
Express.js, SQL, Git, Docker, Linux

Hello, I am looking for Frontend, Backend or Full Stack job.

Email: comertcimen@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/comertcimen](https://github.com/comertcimen)

------
exdsq
Role: Test/QA Engineer

Location: UK

Remote: Yes (only)

Willing to relocate: No

I'm looking for contract remote QA/Test roles. I've been working in the field
for over 6 years, including 3 years as a software engineer. I'm comfortable
working in multiple programming languages, setting up QA processes from
scratch such as CI/CD, and use modern development tools like Docker to
containerise tests. I'm comfortable completing manual, functional, and non-
functional testing.

I'm looking for a daily rate of around £350/$450 for any length of time, or
potentially on a freelance basis.

Email me for my CV/Github - ohmyedd [at] gmail [dot] com

------
arcatech
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: TypeScript/Javascript, React, Redux, Angular, Ember, CSS3,
Postgres, Go, Node, Xcode/Swift, etc

Résumé/CV: [https://dwayne.xyz/services](https://dwayne.xyz/services) or
[https://dwayne.xyz/resume](https://dwayne.xyz/resume)

Email: dwayneh (gmail)

I'm a web (full stack) and app developer with over 15 years of professional
experience. I'm currently freelancing (or open to direct full time contracts)
and would love to hear about what you're working on and how I can help.

------
stets

      Location: Remote, Cincinnati, Ohio
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Golang, AWS, Security, Networking, Flask, Laravel, Postgres, Linux, 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/stetson-blake-31635252/
      Email: stetsblake@gmail.com
    

Currently working as a DevOps engineer remotely. I have experience in
marketing/software dev. I've created and launched 2 SaaS projects written in
Flask and Laravel: earlybrd.io and linkpig.co -- Looking for a change from a
traditional software dev or DevOps role.

------
imgabe
Location: Hong Kong (US citizen, authorized to work in US and Hong Kong)

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Javascript (React / jQuery), HTML/CSS, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://tiltingatwindmills.dev/GetzieResume_web.pdf](https://tiltingatwindmills.dev/GetzieResume_web.pdf)

Email: gabe@kotsf.com

I'm a former electrical engineer transitioning to programming. I've completed
a number of side projects over the past 10 years or so, mostly using Python
and Django. Currently working on contract positions with the University of
Hong Kong for data analysis and web development.

------
jro31
Location: London, UK

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Expert level of Ruby on Rails, RSpec vanilla JS and jQuery, HTML
(erb & haml), CSS (sass or scss). Some knowledge of React & Redux

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.jethrowilliams.com/resume.pdf](https://www.jethrowilliams.com/resume.pdf)

Website: [https://www.jethrowilliams.com/](https://www.jethrowilliams.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/jro31](https://github.com/jro31)

Email: jethrowilliams@outlook.com

------
riley2141
Location: Cincinnati, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript/TypeScript, HTML, CSS/SCSS, React, Vue, Angular,
Jest, Python, Rust, Java, C#, SQL Server, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV: [https://rileymorrison.com/resume-
rileymorrison.pdf](https://rileymorrison.com/resume-rileymorrison.pdf)

Email: riley2141@gmail.com

My interests lie in developing accessible web and mobile applications that are
capable of engaging users and efficiently satisfying their needs.
Additionally, I am interested in helping people begin their software
development careers through mentorship and promotion of the field.

------
cybernoodles

      Location: Tokyo, Japan
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: <=2 hours from Tokyo
      Technologies: ROS, Humanoid Robots, AI, Embedded Systems, Python, C++, AWS
      Github: https://github.com/chrislgarry/Apollo-11
      Résumé/CV: https://linkedin.com/in/chrislgarry
      Email: upon request
    

I have 2.5 years software engineering experience building new service at AWS,
3 years senior research engineer experience in humanoid robotics R&D
environment, including international project management/collaboration.

------
eneumann

      Location: Chicago, IL, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: To Canada only. I already have authorization to work.
      Technologies: Linux infrastructure and solution architecture. I've touched everything in a datacenter colo environment; servers, network, vms, hypervisors, storage. Also proficient with AWS. I can handle design all the way through implementation for both on-prem and AWS. 
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1IRYR_xBwDQfL6h326hj7M9PAfpPtzmx3/view?usp=sharing
      Email: hello@eliottneumann.com

------
eihli
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Optional

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Clojure, Lisps, Python, Django, React, TypeScript, JavaScript,
Linux, Shell, Ansible, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://resume.owoga.com](https://resume.owoga.com)

Email: eihli@owoga.com

I have a strong preference to working in Clojure or another lisp-like
language. Industry-wise, I'm fairly open with a slight preference for finance,
crypto, AI/ML, or security. My ideal role involves generalization over
specialization with a preference for backend, devops, and internal tools.
Bonus points for anything academic or research-related.

------
Shouganai
Location: Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Remote Only

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React, Flutter/Dart, PHP, Photoshop,
Illustrator, Figma, Adobe XD

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BhhIqdaFsKbYR4OwOuXlUWt2Hb0...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BhhIqdaFsKbYR4OwOuXlUWt2Hb0uWy8b/view?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://github.com/J1337](https://github.com/J1337)

Email: j.1337.9000@gmail.com

I'm a Canadian Frontend Developer looking for opportunities to learn and grow
while being able to support my family.

------
duffpkg
Location: Phoenix/Los Angeles

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Everything linux, everything web/cloud, serverless projects,
embedded devices, mobile apps, low level tools, AWS infrastructure, graphic
design, 3D CAD/modeling and health technologies like HL7, SCRIPT, even MUMPS.

Notes: I am Author of "Hacking Healthcare". Created the open source
ClearHealth/HealthCloud EMR and helmed the company for 15 years to a
successful 2017 acquisition. Just completed a 15 month project for SUBWAY
modernizing the payments infrastructure of the worlds largest restaurant
chain.

Email: hnewsleads@50km.com

Website: daviduhlman.com

------
andrestoga
Location: Guadalajara, Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++11, Python3, Robotics (ROS, Gazebo, FlexBE), Linux(Ubuntu),
Embedded Systems, GIT, Unit testing(gtests, rostests).

Resume: linkedin.com/in/andrestoga (PDF on request)

Email: atorresgarcia [at] ucmerced [dot] edu

I'm currently seeking a Robotics Software Engineer position at a Robotics
company/startup/institute. My research interests lie in Robot Algorithms,
Navigation, Motion Planning and Autonomous Ground Vehicles(AGV). I'm open to
all sorts of opportunities, so please reach out!

------
claudio-viola
LOCATION: LONDON, EUROPE, REMOTE - Remote: YES preferred \- Willing to
relocate: unlikely, but do contact me about it

\- Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, Node.js, graphql, Docker, kubernetes,
jenkins, aws, cloud, devops, backend, agile, scrum, kanban, python, ruby,
shell scripting, linux, chef, ansible, ci/cd

\- Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2HucTwp](http://bit.ly/2HucTwp)

\- [https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-
viola/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-viola/)

~~~
stereobit
Just connected on LI regarding
[https://learnerbly.teamtailor.com/jobs/917572-software-
engin...](https://learnerbly.teamtailor.com/jobs/917572-software-engineer-
full-stack?promotion=170004-trackable-share-link-hackernews)

------
ansh997
I am looking for opportunities in tech industry as software engineer in ML/AI
industry. I am competent with frontend too. Location: Kanpur, IN Remote: Yes
Willing to relocate: No(Depends on location) Technologies: ML/DL, AWS, C/C++,
Python, R, JS(React & Node) Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/16eWNcDO_VgSTcptUmuGa_ihxeF-...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/16eWNcDO_VgSTcptUmuGa_ihxeF-_5G78/view?usp=sharing)
Email: palhimanshu997(using gmail)

------
mettamage
Location: Amsterdam

Remote: I'm fine with both

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: I'm looking for a role as pentester first, or a pentest-driven
software engineer role at least.

Web dev: ReactJS, JavaScript, Node and to a lesser extent Java/Spring, though
I'd love to try ASP.NET but don't have experience with it

iOS (2014): Objective-C/Cocoa Touch. I've never touched Swift as it didn't
exist

Pentesting: nmap, burpsuite, IDA Pro, Ghidra, wfuzz, tcpdump, wireshark,
libpcap, payloadallthethings, WHOIS, reverse WHOIS, rowhammer, C, GDB, X64-86,
PHP, Python.

Résumé/CV: available upon request

Email: mettamage [at] protonmail dot com

------
akbirkhan
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Machine Learning (Jax/pytorch/tf), Python, Go, Rust

Resume/CV: [https://akbir.dev/resume.pdf](https://akbir.dev/resume.pdf)

Email: akbir.94@gmail.com

------
thkm
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Typescript, Javascript, React, NodeJS, SQL, Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV: upon request

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/taehnkim/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/taehnkim/)

Email: taehnkim [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm a Web Developer with former experience as a Product Manager at Tesla. I've
built multiple applications from the ground up (both as a developer and PM).
I'm looking for Frontend Engineer roles where I can work with React, but I'm
also open to learning new technologies as well!

------
Gabriel_Martin
* Location: Boston

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: Yes

* Technologies: JS/HTML/CSS frontend development, UI/UX Design and research

* Résumé/CV: [https://rb.gy/ownjvm](https://rb.gy/ownjvm)

* Email: Gabrielmtn+github [at] gmail

I'd like to be involved with product teams who keep engineering and design
working very closely. I love building UI, doing research with users, and
exploring opportunities to create great experiences. I could theoretically do
a pure UX design/research, or a pure UI development role, but doing both keeps
things exciting!

------
temelkr17
Location: Toronto, ON

Remote: Open to it

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Python, Java, C++, SQL

Email: temelkr17@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/temelkovskiroberto/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/temelkovskiroberto/)

Github: [https://github.com/rtemelkovski/](https://github.com/rtemelkovski/)

Website: [https://rtemelkovski.github.io/](https://rtemelkovski.github.io/)

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

------
happppy
Location: Islamabad, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, ReactJS, NodeJS, ExpressJS, Php,
Laravel, MySQL, Redis, Git, socket.io.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmad-
raza-/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmad-raza-/)

Email: ahmdrzalifa [at] gmail [dot] com

Hi, I am a full-stack developer with 3 years of experience building secure and
scalable web applications. I have worked on various applications like CRM,
management systems, live bidding applications, and e-commerce stores.

------
cascada
Location: Turkey

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: various; mostly: Erlang/Elixir, Haskell, Ocaml, Rust, Ruby,
Python, C, D, JS, web in general (full-stack, mostly backend)

CV: [https://gildedhonour.co](https://gildedhonour.co)

Email: alex @ serendipia.email

======

Expert of nothing. A problem creator and also solver.

I possess around a decade of experience in IT.

======

[https://gildedhonour.co/projects](https://gildedhonour.co/projects)

------
vincent-xiao

      Location: Los Angeles, CA
      Willing to relocate: Yes (San Francisco Bay Area)
      Remote: Yes
      Technologies: Go, Java, Rust, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, REST, gRPC, Pub/Sub
      Website: https://vincentxiao.com
      Github: https://github.com/vxio
      Email: vince@vincentxiao.com
      Resume: Request via email
    

I’m interested in joining a startup as a backend software engineer. I used to
work at a mobile-gaming startup in the Bay Area where I built services in Go.
Before that, I worked in finance.

------
Archelaos
More than 10 years experience in fullstack software development and
architecture.

Coding for the tourist industry paused due to COVID-19. Looking for an interim
project (6+ months).

Location: Near Heidelberg (Germany)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (temporary for an orientation period and occasional
visits are ok)

Technologies: C# (incl. WinForms, WPF), Delphi, MySql/MariaDB, SQLite, TCP/IP,
Web-Services, XML (DTD), XSLT, Semantic Web, LaTeX

Résumé/CV: [http://dieter-koehler.eu/it-cv.html](http://dieter-koehler.eu/it-
cv.html) (in German)

Email: d.k@philo.de

------
davidajackson
Location: West Coast

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Technologies: React, React Native, Swift, Objective-C, Javascript, Node.js,
AWS, Typescript, Python, Solidity.

I've worked to help YC founders launch 2 YC startups and pushed them from idea
to public launch in months. I've also worked on a number of startups. I
currently work full time in fintech (affiliate/cashback space) but am open to
part-time contracting jobs on the side.

Email: david <at> callstop · com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/deejax](https://www.linkedin.com/in/deejax)

------
dep_b

      Location: The Netherlands, Randstad (Utrecht)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Not unless FAANG level of compensation
      Technologies: 
        Languages: Swift, Objective-C, Elixir
        Subjects: Mobile WebRTC & Video, message driven applications
      Résumé/CV: https://nl.linkedin.com/in/lucas-van-dongen/
      Email: lucas.van.dongen AT gmail
    

Full-stack mobile developer, offering personal consulting or teams.
Specialized in building lean MVP's fast without technical debt.

------
AndrewOMartin

      Location: London, UK.
      Remote: Yes.
      Willing to relocate: No.
      Technologies: Swarm Intelligence, Distributed Cognition, Python, numpy, scipy, React, D3.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.aomartin.co.uk/static/cv-andrew-owen-martin.pdf
      Email: andrew@aomartin.co.uk
    

Just got my PhD. I've been coding/contracting for ~10yrs.

I'll be a good fit for a small team where we share many responsibilities, or a
larger team that has an AI problem that isn't well served by current ML
solutions.

~~~
andrewnc
Based on your thesis topic you might be interested in this recent work in self
organizing systems:
[https://distill.pub/2020/selforg/](https://distill.pub/2020/selforg/)

It seems quite similar

------
arfatsalman

      Location: New Delhi, India
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Role: Frontend (4 YOE) / JavaScript Backend (3 YOE) / Fullstack
    

(I dabble in language design and compiler construction. I'd also be happy
taking a junior position involving the same. :) )

    
    
      Technologies: JavaScript, React, Node.js, Python, Flask
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qktFmTymj5kcMtboPm_CE2u-WuFW3gAj/view?usp=sharing
    
      Email: giney.paradise@gmail.com

------
whofw
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Node, TypeScript, PHP, Laravel,
Vue/Nuxt, Oracle DB, Postgres, ElasticSearch, Redis

Résumé/CV: upon request

Email: hi (at) jengel (dot) me

I'm a mid-level, full-stack developer, targeting majority backend work in a
new role. I've built out large scale projects both professionally and as side
projects that I could talk for hours about. Projects have included real-time
monitoring, data collection, batch queuing/processing. Experience building
both public facing applications and internal dashboards and tools.

------
senthilnayagam
Location: Tirunelveli, India

Remote: Remote Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Python, Flask, Golang, Bash, Sqlite, Postgres,
text parsing

Résumé/CV:
[http://linkedin.com/in/senthilnayagam/](http://linkedin.com/in/senthilnayagam/)

Email: senthil.nayagam[at]gmail[dot]com

Github: [https://github.com/senthilnayagam](https://github.com/senthilnayagam)

Self taught programmer, have build consulting companies. like backend
development, good at trouble shooting, solutioning, R&D

------
naterez
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: not atm

Technologies: React, Django, JavaScript, Python React Native, nodejs express,
Java, Spring Boot, sass, Angular, Vue

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NbwrILs-
zlD7J8s8xnJ_c75W...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NbwrILs-
zlD7J8s8xnJ_c75W1avMDfTOWPJGQTQLkYI/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: nate.suarez22 at gmail.com

Recent College Graduate with a BS in Computer Science looking for a junior
position. Mostly familiar with React due to internships using it.

------
jbm

      Location: Calgary, Alberta, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Java, Kafka / Kafka Streams, Salesforce, Heroku, JavaScript/TypeScript, Angular, etc.. 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jawaad-mahmood-1050511/
      Email: jawaad.mahmood@gmail.com
    

Just left Heroku; I'm hoping to land a full time job, leveraging my customer-
facing and technical skills. Oh, and being able to use my Japanese skills
would be nice too.

~~~
jsantos
I’ve worked with Jawaad. He has a deep understanding of cloud computing and
all things supporting it. What sets him apart is his ability to be customer
facing and articulate with his knowledge. He’s able to work with both business
side and technical side. Absolute pleasure to work with him on the same team.

------
balloonanimal

      Location: Boston, MA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Clojure, Python, C++, Keras, PyTorch, Scikit-Learn
      Résumé/CV: https://balloonanimal.github.io/resume.pdf
      Email: zrothenberg1 [AT] gmail [DOT] com
    

I am a recent college graduate with strong experience developing deep learning
models. Dual major in Computer Science and Mathematics looking to join a team
where collaboration is highly valued and I can continue to learn new skills
and technologies.

------
visox
Location: Slovakia/EU

Remote: yes prefered

Willing to relocate: yes given opportunity

Technologies: Scala, http4s, ZIO, doobie, (in the past lightbend tech stack,
so: akka, play), Postgres, scala.js/react

linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/michal-
lacko-85063280/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michal-lacko-85063280/)

email: viso.laci@gmail.com

I can work fullstack if i am allowed to use scala.js, otherwise backend.

------
tozo

      Location: Hungary
      Remote: Yes (Preferred)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Spring, Linux, front-end (js, angular6+)
      Résumé/CV: I can send it in email; https://www.linkedin.com/in/zoltantoth/
      Email: hn [at] tozo [dot] info
    

I am a senior (10+ years) backend developer (but pro-efficient on front-end as
well) working for financial and telecommunication companies. I spent the last
7 years in Dublin and moved back to Hungary this year.

------
leahey
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Yes (must)

Technologies: I'm a tax and technology attorney first, but Python, some Node,
SQL.

Resume/CV: [https://www.andrew.legal/s/Leahey-cv-
April2020.pdf](https://www.andrew.legal/s/Leahey-cv-April2020.pdf)

Email: Andrew [at] Leahey.org or contact me page on site

Site: [http://andrew.legal](http://andrew.legal)

I'm mostly looking for consulting gigs, but am happy to chat about whatever
you have going on that might benefit from my skillset.

------
ray_hiring_post
Location: New York, NY

Remote: preferred

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: list would be too long; if it's not frontend webdev, I've
probably done it or something similar

Resume/CV: on request

Email: ray@ameretat.dev

I've worked in a wide variety of fields, from OS work to productivity tools,
but I'd like to work in a wider variety - I have my eye on finance a bit, but
anything new and exciting would be good. Open source is a plus. I could not
care less about "tech stacks", I only care about applying technology
intelligently to solving problems.

------
devmaksutov
Location: Ukraine, Kharkiv

Remote: Yes (part time only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java 8/11, Kotlin, Groovy, Spring Boot, Spring Cloud, ZK
framework, JPA (Hibernate), JOOQ, JDBI, PostgreSQL, Oracle, REST (Spring MVC)

Résumé: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/dmytro-
maksutov-95bb9510b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dmytro-maksutov-95bb9510b/)

Email: maksutov.dmitry@gmail.com

GitHub url: [https://github.com/SoulDefender](https://github.com/SoulDefender)

------
Jaygles
Location: Kansas City, MO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Typescript/Javascript, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://jaysull.dev/experience](https://jaysull.dev/experience)

Email: jay@jaysull.dev

I'm an omega nerd who's first exposure to programming was QBasic when I was
nine years old. I transitioned to a career in Software Engineering when my
degree in Environmental Studies didn't pan out. I primarily have worked in web
app development using VueJS. I have some experience with Java and C# but not
much

~~~
mavelikara
Your email address seems to be bouncing.

------
alyizzet
Location: London, UK Remote: Suitable Relocation: Not Open Limitation: 20
hours pw at most I am a Data Engineer experienced in the Adtech domain.
Developed highly performant Bidding Algorithms, ETL pipelines for extracting
real time logs, Experienced in GCP & AWS cloud data storage, collection,
analysis services. Knowledge of terraform & k8s. Python and Java are my main
languages(open to working with Scala as well). Hadoop ecosystem proficiency,
Kafka, Airflow, Spark knowledge.

~~~
edwardhewett
Hi, could you share contact details?

~~~
alyizzet
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ali-izzet-metin-
uk/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ali-izzet-metin-uk/) -> here is my linkedin
handle Mr. Hewett, don't hesitate to reach out!

------
gangstead

      Location: DFW, TX
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Elixir, Phoenix LiveView, Node.js (ran area meetup group for 4 years), Docker, k8s, various serverless frameworks
      Résumé/CV: email for the word doc.  Also at https://www.linkedin.com/in/gangstead/ https://github.com/gangstead and 
      Email: steven@gangstead.com (mention the hn thread so it doesn't get mixed in with the usual recruiter spam)

------
rodmatos
Location: Berlin, DE

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: TypeScript, node, ruby, a bit of rust, k8s, sysadmin

Résumé/CV: upon request

Email: hello[at]rodmatos[dot]xyz

Former software engineering bootcamp lecturer, sysadmin and newbie site
reliability engineer looking for work in a software project that has
measurable social impact. Been working with all software things related since
2012 and derive a lot of pleasure from being a multi tool type of engineer. A
lot of my attention goes towards streamliming processes/code/organization.
Simplicity is key.

------
SiraSira

      Location: Washington DC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: C#, .NET framework/core, Javascript & Typescript, T-SQL/SQL
      Résumé/CV: https://gist.github.com/Abeloof/55f4cdd50626636806e9bf6b51b6fcf5
      Email: visit CV via gist link (all contact included)
    
    

\-- I would love to get my hands dirty with Kotlin if the opportunity comes
knocking ! I prefer email for initial contact.

------
ealeksandrov
Location: Kazan, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, iOS, macOS, Cocoa Touch, Cocoa, SwiftUI

Résumé/CV: [https://aleksandrov.ws/resume](https://aleksandrov.ws/resume)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ealeksandrov](https://github.com/ealeksandrov)

Email: evgeny[at]aleksandrov.ws

9+ years of iOS and macOS dev experience; more than 20 iOS (and some watchOS
and macOS) apps released; active open source author and contributor.

------
huzaifaahmed
Location: Kuwait city, Kuwait

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: AWS/Azure, HTML/CSS/JS/SASS, Python, Java, Haskell, Ruby/Rails,
SQL (MySQL, SQLite, PostgreSQL), Git, Linux, Networks (Currently pursuing a
CCNA certification)

Skills: System Architecture, Software Development, Business Development,
Sales, Marketing, Networking

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/huzaifa-
ahmed-/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/huzaifa-ahmed-/)

Email: huzaifaahmed2010@hotmail.com

------
ambivalents
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Technical product and project management. Strong understanding
of web technologies (started as a web developer), data architecture, and
machine learning products. Deep knowledge of scrum/agile project management.
Previous experience in medical, legal, and real estate products.

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/stephaniesbrooks](https://linkedin.com/in/stephaniesbrooks)

Email: sbrks3 (at) gmail.com

------
rscnt

      Location: El Salvador (Latam, South America)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby (ruby on rails), Python (django, flask) & Java (Spring), javascript (React, Vue), PostgreSQL, Redis and ElasticSearch, AWS (SageMaker, ECS), some experience working with ds libs/tools like sklearn, pandas, luigi, bentoml.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/raulascencio/
      Email: rascencio@protonmail.com

------
dizzystar
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: yes

Relocate: no

Tech: Python, Clojure, VueJs, PostgreSQL, etc.

Website: [https://butternotes.com](https://butternotes.com)

\-- tech stack in butternotes: clojure, postgresql, vuejs, musicxml and other
music-related libs.

github: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

During the past few months, I've learned some NodeJS and VueJS. I'm currently
learning how to build audio VSTs, using C++ and the Juce framework.

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
skl_
Location: Sheffield, England, UK.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe in a year or two.

Technologies: Java/SwiftUI (Mobile). C/C++ (Embedded). Go/Node.js/PHP/Python
(Backend/ML). GNU/Linux. Currently studying Advanced Cloud Engineer Bootcamp
by Linux Foundation.

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephenkarllang/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephenkarllang/)

Email: stephen [at] kaizen [dot] digital

Looking for freelance/contracts. 14 years experience.

------
dan_can_code
Location: UK

Remote: yes please

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: Javascript primarily, react, Redux, nodejs, html and css also. I
have a lot of varied experience in other stacks also, including python and
php. More of a generalist than a specialist. User experience focused.
Passionate about problem solving.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dannyburnett/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dannyburnett/)

Email: danny.j.burnett@gmail.com

------
feep

      Location: San Luis Obispo, CA
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Mostly Python, 20 years, dabbled in many others
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: feepish at gmail
      https://github.com/feep
    

Looking for automated testing/QA or tech writer position.
Language/framework/toolkit not important. If the testing tools are fun, I am
am happy. Contact me, I'll send a cover letter and resume.

thanks, rusty

------
luizfzs
Location: Toronto, Ontario

Remote: Yes, please

Willing to relocate: Maybe, within Canada

Technologies: Java, Python, Docker, ActiveMQ, RabbitMQ, ELK stack, Grafana,
Linux, Git, Bamboo

Résumé/CV: by email request, but you can see some code samples on
github.com/luizfzs/

Email: luizfzsaggioro[at]gmail[.]com

4 years of software engineering experience. I enjoy being able to automate
repetitive tasks so that I can spend more time working on tasks that deliver
more business value. I've been working with REST API for the past 2 years and
a bit.

------
fparat
Location: Paris, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded Software, microcontrollers firmware, C, C++, Python
2/3, Rust, VHDL, FPGA, Linux, Git, test-driven development, basic circuit
design, sensors, drivers, CLI+GUI tools

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/fparat/moderncv/blob/franck/franck_parat_...](https://github.com/fparat/moderncv/blob/franck/franck_parat_en.pdf)

Email: franck.parat !at! gmail.com

------
Austin_Conlon
Apple platform software engineer (iOS, iPadOS, macOS, tvOS, watchOS)

Location: Mountain View, CA

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa, Cocoa Touch, SwiftUI

App Store apps: [https://apps.apple.com/developer/austin-
conlon/id1189508961](https://apps.apple.com/developer/austin-
conlon/id1189508961)

GitHub: [https://github.com/AustinConlon](https://github.com/AustinConlon)

Email: austinconlon@icloud.com

------
matthewfcarlson
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: depends on the location

Technologies: C, Verilog/VHDL, UEFI, Vue, Typescript, Python, Rust, MYSQL, C#,
Java, Blender, Node.js, Unity/Unreal

Résumé/CV: on request

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthewfcarlson](https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthewfcarlson)

Email: matthewfcarlson [at] gmail

Github:
[https://github.com/matthewfcarlson](https://github.com/matthewfcarlson)

------
kderbyma
\- Location: Calgary, AB

\- Remote: Willing

\- Relocation: Willing if Covered

\- Technologies: JS/TS,PHP(Laraval),ASP.NET, React, Angular 1.5/2+, Python,
HTML,CSS,React Native, Node.JS, Solidity, C, VHDL, IOTA, ASM (Blackfin),
Processing/Arduino

\- Resume/CV: [https://kderbyma.com/resume](https://kderbyma.com/resume)

\- Email: kyle@kderbyma.com

\- Looking for: Research (applied), product, startups, intelligence,
distributed systems, open standards, decentralization.

------
phemartin
Role: Front-End Engineer

Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Site: [https://phelipemartin.com](https://phelipemartin.com)

→ Hey! I'm a Fullstack Engineer and Entrepreneur. In the past 2.5 years, I
bootstrapped (and failed) 7 startups, and learned a lot about design,
marketing, and coding products from start to finish. You can explore every
project on my website: [http://phelipemartin.com](http://phelipemartin.com)

------
sdrew

      Location: Mexico City, Mexico
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Ruby, Objective-C, Swift, JS, CSS, SQL, NoSQL, Linux, Docker
      Résumé/CV: https://sdrew.me/uploads/SD-CV.pdf
      Email: me[at]sdrew[dot]me
    

Full-stack generalist (web/mobile/devops), open to new challenges and looking
to continue growing as a developer after over 15yrs of leading teams and
delivering products.

------
lockee14

      Location: Currently living in Tokyo Japan, I am a french citizen and can work anywhere in Europe
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Javascript/Typescript, Python, SQL, Angular, React, NodeJS, MongoDB, Redis
      Résumé/CV: https://lockee14.github.io/assets/pdf/resume_en.pdf
      Email: lockee14@msn.com
      Website: https://lockee14.github.io

------
revisiond

      Location: Boulder, CO, US
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Scala/Java, Play, Akka, Spark, MongoDB, Redis/Memecached, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes
      LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/jordanneumeyer/
      Email: jdneumeyer [at] gmail.com
    

Senior Software engineer seeking a backend/platform role utilizing Scala with
interests in scalability, performance tuning, and functional programming.

------
growthdata
Location: Sao Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Resume: I lead Marketing and Growth at a startup from seed to series B,
scaling revenue >100x. I'm looking for growth or marketing opportunities. I
currently manage 14 people and have extensive background on paid acquisition,
growth hacking, SQL, CRM, etc.

I'm currently considering positions to lead marketing, growth or acquisition
teams. (e.g.: Head of Marketing, Head of Growth or Performance Marketing)

email: growthdatastartup@gmail.com

------
em-bee
Location: european, living in china

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: not at this time. maybe in the future

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

Résumé/CV: on request (20 years experience with web development, team lead,
CTO)

Email: see profile.

I am open to remote part time contract opportunities (up to 30 hours) as a
senior developer, teamlead, CTO, trainer or mentor

I am also able to build up a development team for you here in china, to help
you enter the chinese market or take advantage of chinese resources.

------
mromanuk
Location: Buenos Aires. (Eastern Time). Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Technologies: Swift Objective-C, Javascript, Node.js, DevOps. Full stack with
an eye for design, UI/UX, marketing.

Resumé/CV: Seasoned entrepreneur and app builder.

Email: martin @ pixdeo.com

Hi folks! Things I can help you with: \- start or finish your MVP mobile App.
\- fix issues with your idea or App. \- Check my app
[https://pixdeo.com/Fonts-Pro](https://pixdeo.com/Fonts-Pro)

------
saadq
Location: Seattle, Washington

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript (ES6), TypeScript, Java, Node.js, HTML, CSS, React,
React Native

Email: saadquad@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/saadq](https://github.com/saadq)

I am currently a Front End Engineer II at Amazon, and am open to both front-
end and fullstack roles.

------
vtisov
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Java, Spring, JavaScript, NodeJS, React, Oracle, Postresql

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EUqVCYeOmPo0xnjmHqZAiSUs...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EUqVCYeOmPo0xnjmHqZAiSUsDkT9MaU72ZcgzGspXDk/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: vtisov.dev@gmail.com

------
jggrnth
Location: Ukraine

Remote: Yes, only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux, FreeBSD, Apache, Nginx, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, Jira,
Jenkins, Gitlab, Headless Virtualbox, KVM, Puppet, some shell scripting

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wgcMZul7sOFR4Ow_u1vY7-BW...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wgcMZul7sOFR4Ow_u1vY7-BW5atOrRJ2_vMCmRFC11Y/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: juggernauth@gmail.com

------
kienankb
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly, in the future

Technologies: React/Redux, HTML/CSS/JS, Python, AWS, linux & shell work

Resume/CV: available on request, drop me an email

Email: kienan (at) kienankb.com

Github: [https://github.com/kienankb](https://github.com/kienankb)

Notes: three years of professional experience with both larger established
companies (dev team > 1000 people) and small startups (dev team < 10 people)

------
crstin

      Location: Europe
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Depends
      Technologies: vuejs/nuxt/js/devops/ansible/docker/k8s
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: x-ychn@crstin.com
      Blog: https://www.crstin.com
      Languages: English/German/French/Spanish/Italian
      Latest: Bare Metal kubernetes cluster on Hetzner / DeFi Ethereum THORChain

------
mathman3141
\- Location: Dallas, TX

\- Remote: Yes, preferred (Have 2+ years of experience working remote with
teams across different time zones)

\- Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity

\- Technologies: SQL, Python (pandas, NumPy, SciPy, sklearn, statsmodels,
matplobtib), Bash, Spark, Airflow, Git, Postgres, Redshift, MySQL, R, Linux,
Docker

\- Analytics Tools: AWS Redshift, Microsoft Excel, Google Analytics

\- Business Intelligence Tools: Mode Analytics, Tableau

\- Résumé/CV: Available on Request

\- Email: randallhall@icloud.com

------
enilsen16
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby(Rails), Python, Elixir, Erlang. AWS. GCP

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikdnilsen/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikdnilsen/)

Email: enilsen016@gmail.com

Backend engineer with 9 years of experience building and scaling web
applications.

------
asc123
Location: Miami Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML5/CSS3/JS, Photoshop, Git Email: cheslow@me.com

Résumé: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/od8ap9pvfc5aem8/adamcheslow-
cv.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/od8ap9pvfc5aem8/adamcheslow-cv.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ac123](https://github.com/ac123)

cheslow@me.com

------
regera
Location: Vancouver, BC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, Canada PR.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/raurora/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/raurora/)

Technologies: Product Management, iOS Development (Swift)

Email: rohanaurora AT gmail DOT com

I am looking for my next big thing after consulting in the US for 10 years. I
am passionate about customer-centric apps and is also open for co-
founder/advisor roles.

------
trzemson
Location: Poland

Remote: Definitely YES

Willing to relocate: It's possible

Technologies:

\- HTML5 & CSS/SASS/LESS

\- Python

\- Clojure(Script) and Functional Programming

\- SQL

\- JavaScript, React.js, Gatsby.js, GraphQL

\- Git/Github, agile workflows/SCRUM

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/18fhmZUswR8xwyVukXhAfonn2...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/18fhmZUswR8xwyVukXhAfonn2vkdR_jkpQEHJVWhMXp4/edit#heading=h.5x0d5h95i329)

Email: trzemzalska.ewa@gmail.com

------
XVincentX
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Clojure

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vncz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vncz/)

WebSite: [https://vncz.codes](https://vncz.codes)

GitHub: [https://github.com/XVincentX](https://github.com/XVincentX)

Email: vincenz.chianese@icloud.com

------
tristansecord
Location: Toronto, ON

Remote: YES

Willing to Relocate: NO

Technologies: Elixir/Phoenix, React, Vue.JS, React Native

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tristansecord/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tristansecord/)

Github: [https://github.com/tristan-secord](https://github.com/tristan-secord)

Website: tristansecord.com

Email: tristan.secord@gmail.com

------
fouc
Location: Thailand

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Elixir/Phoenix, Ruby/Rails, TailwindCSS, Javascript, SQL,
HTML/CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-
robey-152b0a22/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-robey-152b0a22/)

Email: james.robey@gmail.com

I've worked with Ruby/Rails since 2006. Focused on Elixir/Phoenix these days.
Available for work with a team.

------
tomandjerry27
Location: United States

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, React, Django, Flask, AWS, PyTorch, NLP, Chatbots

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SvVXNXPVVPtHYSyS4d1JVg0VdCK...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SvVXNXPVVPtHYSyS4d1JVg0VdCKpxf5E/view)

Email: Please see in resume

------
zakjan
Freelance Data Visualization Engineer / Consultant · High-performance
Geospatial and Node-Link Graph Visualizations

    
    
      Location: Prague, Czech Republic
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: Mapbox, Leaflet, WebGL1/2/WebGPU, QGIS, GDAL, Neo4j
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/zakjancz/
      Email: zj@zakjan.cz

------
ayoubElk
NodeJS Backend engineer

Location: Casablanca, Morocco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies/Skills: Codebase architecture, Javascript/NodeJS, ES6, ReactJS,
Cloud infrastructure, Rest APIs, Microservices

Resumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/11hK8rX3lVSHGTbPamwPxw1wV342...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/11hK8rX3lVSHGTbPamwPxw1wV342dOt8q/view)

Email: (Check the resumé)

------
ryandrobel
-Location: Chicago, IL

-Remote: Yes

-Willing to relocate: Maybe

-Technologies: Python Django, JavaScript MERN/MEAN, C# .NET Core / ASP.Net Core, MySQL, MongoDB

-Résumé/CV: [https://documentcloud.adobe.com/link/review?uri=urn:aaid:scd...](https://documentcloud.adobe.com/link/review?uri=urn:aaid:scds:US:7124bc7a-035b-49c4-86ff-bd5246872ebb#pageNum=1)

-Email: ryandrobel@gmail.com

------
abdullahkhalids

      Location: Pakistan, but moving to Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Anywhere in Canada
      Technologies: Python, quantum programming frameworks like qiskit, Mathematica, Matlab
      Résumé/CV: https://abdullahkhalid dot com/files/cv.pdf
      Email: abdullahkhalids@gmail.com
    

Quantum computing scientist looking for scientific computing jobs.

------
yamin20
Location: UAE (United Arab Emirates)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Within UAE

Technologies: SQL, Python, Excel, Tableau, Red

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/yamin-abu-
dageh-17396450/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yamin-abu-dageh-17396450/)

Email: yamin.barakat@gmail.com

I'm a data analyst with 10 years experience in MS Excel, Tableau, SQL , 2
years in Python and few months in Red

------
ColoradoDev
Location: Fort Collins, Colorado (Denver)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java and Spring Boot, Python and DJango, NodeJS, PostgreSQL,
Docker

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1__9RgIbSqvphjsZULbhCP9J6...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1__9RgIbSqvphjsZULbhCP9J6OIUiBf615TT_OG2TtDw/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: dm@dougmellon.com

Looking for a 2021 summer internship.

------
tomlagier
Location: San Luis Obispo

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Node, Rust, Java, Postgres. Focus on full-stack web
applications.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomlagier/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomlagier/)
and [https://lagiers.studio/](https://lagiers.studio/)

Email: lagierta at gmail dot com

------
cmjones
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (pandas, scikit-learn, seaborn); Java; Bash; Debian
GNU/Linux; Git; LaTeX; SQL; Mathematica

Résumé/CV:
[https://cmjones.gitlab.io/docs/resume.pdf](https://cmjones.gitlab.io/docs/resume.pdf)

Email: codymjones@pm.me

Website: [https://cmjones.gitlab.io](https://cmjones.gitlab.io)

------
gravenuance
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: React, JS, C#, Java,...

Resume: [https://gravenuance.github.io/cv-
alt.html](https://gravenuance.github.io/cv-alt.html)

Email: markos (at) mailbox (dot) org

I'm looking for entry-junior level positions. I like positions that require
both soft and hard skills, and I also like diving deep into documentation and
figuring out the nitty gritty.

------
lgm527

      Location: NYC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Python, SQL, PostgreSQL, AWS, Docker, HTML, CSS/SASS, Git, SCRUM/Agile Methodology
      Résumé/CV: https://laurellmccaffrey.com/
      Email: laurellmccaffrey@gmail.com

------
neverartful

      Location: Austin, TX
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C, C++, Python, Java, perf. tuning/optimization, software-defined storage (SDS), Ceph, OpenStack Swift
      Technology dabbling: Nim, Crystal
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-dardeau-b4a3006/
      Email: pauldardeau at gmail dot com

------
elayabharath
Skillset: UX Design, frontend development web/app, [backend can manage]

Portfolio: [https://eb.fyi/](https://eb.fyi/)

Technologies: ReactJS, Typescript, React native, Dart, Flutter, Nodejs,
Illustrator, Figma

Location: Singapore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Résumé/CV: [https://eb.fyi/resume.pdf](https://eb.fyi/resume.pdf)

Email: elayabharath@gmail.com

------
dylanrw

      Location: FL
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Swift (macOS, iOS, CLT), JS, React, and far, far more...
      Résumé/CV: https://bvr.group (proper CV/Resume on request)
      Email: dylan[@]bvr.group
      GitHub: https://github.com/dylan
      Role: Product Dev, Design, can also provide marketing support.

------
reversehacker
Searching for software reverse engineering opportunities in all categories. I
like to reverse things and provide solutions with software development. Lost
your source code? Want to fix an exploit you've just got to know?

Location: Germany

Remote: Yes or On-Site

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, ASM, Windows internals/kernel, IDA, Cheat Engine, C#,
Win32

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: reverser2020 att cb92 dott de

------
valehelle

      Location: Malaysia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Javascript(React, React Native) | Elixir(Phoenix)
      Résumé/CV: upon request
      Email: hazmiirfan[at]gmail.com

My main job is front end doing React and React Native stuff. However, I'm
interested in Elixir as well. Currently I'm using Elixir for side project

------
imwally

      Location: Philadelphia, PA
      Remote: Yes (preferred)
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Go, Python, C, PHP, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Drupal, Git, Shell Scripting, UNIX
      Résumé/CV: https://wallyjones.com / https://www.dropbox.com/s/oz312s4acwlaigf/resume.pdf?dl=0
      Email: wally@wallyjones.com

------
itsDario

      Location: New York
      Remote: In person or remote is good with me
      Willing to relocate: Yes but only near the tri state area
      Technologies:PHP,Node,HTML, CSS
      Résumé/CV:https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1gpMzHVaAG6sH8snngh5k-16k6fiF0-yP1AaoHfT0t1Q/edit?usp=sharing
      Email:itsDario1 [at] gmail [dot] com

------
funwie

      Location: UK
    
      Remote: If it’s an option
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: C#, Asp.net core, Python, Django, JavaScript, React, SQL, HTML, CSS, AWS, Azure
    
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jeuMsZSX-Z6VoeS2LMylYyFV1mcsB4VE2jcX0pT1mEo/edit?usp=drivesdk
    
      Email: In resume/cv

------
morgangrubb

      Location: Vancouver Island, BC, Canada
      Remote: Yes (3+ years remote experience)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Elixir, MySQL, Redis, Linux, Kubernetes, AWS, Docker, AngularJS, many many others
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/morgangrubb/
      Email: morgan DOT grubb AT gmail DOT com

------
mkarbows
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Angular 5+, NGRX, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Node.JS

Resume: [https://github.com/mkarbows/resume-
repo/blob/master/MK%20Res...](https://github.com/mkarbows/resume-
repo/blob/master/MK%20Resume%202020.pdf)

Email: megan.karbowski4@gmail.com

------
wilshire_nc
Location: RDU, North Carolina, United States Remote: Yes Willing to relocate:
No Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, HTML, CSS, Java, SQL, Python, Ruby,
Git Resume:
[https://api.zachauten.com/resume](https://api.zachauten.com/resume) Email:
zachauten@gmail.com

Currently working on fullstack web development

------
rodwoodman
Name: Rod Woodman

Location: San Francisco, CA, USA (Bay Area)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
      • Front-end (HTML/CSS/JavaScript, React, Angular, ExtJS)
    
      • Back-end (Python, Go)
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodwoodman/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodwoodman/)

Email: roderickwoodman@gmail.com

------
fhssn1
Location: Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only within Canada for the next few years.

Technologies: Scientific stack (Python, C, OpenGL, some CUDA), STEM Research,
Computational (Comp) Electronics, Comp-Physics, Comp-Chemistry, Comp-
Materials-Science, Comp-Biophysics, Data Science/Machine Learning, Win32/C++,
IoT, C Networking, some web.

Résumé/CV: Kindly let me know. Thanks.

Email: (gmail) my username

------
yoongkang
Location: Sydney, AU

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python/Django, AWS, Node.js, React

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/yoong-kang-
lim/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yoong-kang-lim/)

Email: yoongkanglim.work@gmail.com

Website: [https://yoongkang.com](https://yoongkang.com)

\----

Backend/fullstack dev. 7 years experience.

------
jakecarpenter
Location: Pacific Northwest

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: not right now.

Technologies: Javascript (Node, Angular, TS, Front-End Tech)

Résumé/CV: jakecarpenter.com

Email: jake@{{domain above}}

I prefer smaller organizations and simple corporate structures (startups are
great). I'm a generalist, so can figure out most things pretty quickly.

I'd love to work with a company trying to fix healthcare in America (or some
part of it).

------
gibux

      Location: Poland
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Node.js, Javascript, PostgreSQL, Redis, AWS, Lambda, ECS, Terrafrom, Cloudformation
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ksiazekmarcin/, https://github.com/gibu
      Email: ksi[dot]marcin[at]gmail.com

------
mike_celletti
New Grad Seeking Full Time/Contract Work

Location: New Jersey, United States

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, C/C++, Javascript, Node.js, Android Studio

Resume:
[https://pdfhost.io/v/c1OfxiQqg_ResumeAug2020Revisedpdf.pdf](https://pdfhost.io/v/c1OfxiQqg_ResumeAug2020Revisedpdf.pdf)

Email: mike.celletti@gmail.com

------
WettowelReactor

      Location: MD  
      Remote: Yes  
      Willing to relocate: Probably not  
      Technologies: AWS, Firebase, TS/JS, Dart, SQL, NoSQL  
      Résumé/CV: https://camilleroussel.com/  
      Email: Camille@RousselFamily.com
    

Looking for team lead type role that involve wearing other hats (T shaped
roles).

------
nhayfield
Location: Jackson, NH

Remote: 100%, Worldwide

Willing to relocate: To Europe

Technologies: Golang, Python, PHP, Javascript, React Native, SQL

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sor0SgIhqGgzBnlu3aUc_gO2kn5...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sor0SgIhqGgzBnlu3aUc_gO2kn5FlzAi/view?usp=sharing)

Email: nathan.t.hayfield@gmail.com

------
hondo77

      Location: California
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Within CA (but prefer remote)
      Technologies: Linux, Golang, Perl, C, Docker, Git, SQL, NoSQL, PHP, AWS, Python, + lots more 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelsullivanthecyclist/
      Email: michael@weightsnet.com

------
dboerlage
* Location: Zürich, Switzerland

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: Only within Switzerland

* Technologies: JavaScript/TypeScript, HTML/CSS, C#, Rust, Go, AWS, React, Vue, Linux, Docker

* Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/dboerlage/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dboerlage/)

* Email: work [at] boerlage [dot] me

------
nirabpudasaini
Location: Tallinn, Estonia Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Android, Python, R, Leaflet, OpenStreetMap Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nirab/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nirab/)
Email: developer.nirab@gmail.com

------
kentokamoto
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Depends on location

Technologies: C++, C, Python, Linux, Shell

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1f0ExbqC9C_xN6veOpD6678KO2Rb...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1f0ExbqC9C_xN6veOpD6678KO2RbwaQtY/view?usp=sharing)

Email: oka [dot] keno [at] gmail [dot] com

~~~
BeefySwain
Your resume is not shared publicly

~~~
kentokamoto
Sorry. Will change now

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1f0ExbqC9C_xN6veOpD6678KO2Rb...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1f0ExbqC9C_xN6veOpD6678KO2RbwaQtY/view?usp=drivesdk)

------
waffletower
Location: Portland, OR USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (keep Portland weird)

Technologies: Clojure, Python, data processing, pipelines, analytics

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/christopher-
penrose-631886a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/christopher-penrose-631886a/)

Email: myairgift {{AT}} gmail {{DOT}} com

------
knoxzin1
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React/react-native

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodrigo-assis-
siqueira/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodrigo-assis-siqueira/)

Working mostly with react-native and some node.js microservices nowadays, but
react web projects are fine too.

------
hardlyknowwho
Location: Los Angeles, Remote: Yes, Relocate: No

Stack: Python, AWS

Email: hardlyknowwho@gmail.com

OK With Whiteboard Hazing: No

Any job, at any salary, involving Python and AWS.

Demonstrated ability to identify, scope, solve, test, package, and document a
hard problem: [https://hpdr.readthedocs.io](https://hpdr.readthedocs.io)

5 current AWS certs: SAP, BDS, SOA, BDS, SCS

------
odomojuli
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: HTML/CSS/JS, Python/R/Julia, SQL/PostgreSQL

Resume: Upon request.

Email: i.n.f.o@odomojuli.com

I'm looking for something in October. I'm currently doing consulting for
optimized eCommerce design in web/mobile apps. My background's in mathematics
and machine learning / data science modeling.

~~~
skadu
how comfortable are you with Julia and whats your comfort level with the
language. We have some work going on with Julia internally and is in risk
space in a bank.

~~~
magh
Is there a public posting of this position? Not OP, but I am a practicing DS
using ML for pricing models in a separate industry with an interest in both
Julia and the finance space.

------
lame-robot-hoax
Looking for a Data Analyst/Business Intelligence Analyst/Implementation
Consultant/Conversion Analyst/Junior Data Engineer type role.

Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Potentially

Technologies: SQL, Microsoft SQL Server, Oracle DB, Python, Power BI/Tableau
(limited), Microsoft Excel, Microsoft Access

Résumé/CV: Email me if interested

Email: connornichols [at] pm.me

------
t312227
devops-/cloud-engineer ~ linux system-architect ~ software-developer

location: innsbruck, austria (CET / UTC +2)

remote: yes (experienced in working remotely)

willing to relocate: no, but occasional / regular visits on-site are possible

technologies: linux, AWS/GCP, docker, kubernetes, bash, java, php, python,
prometheus, CI/CD, agile processes (scrum & kanban), jira/confluence
etc.etc...

resume/cv: drop me an e-mail, please

e-mail: hireme@schuetz.in

web: [https://schuetz.in](https://schuetz.in)

i'm a veteran technology professional (25+ years) with experience in a variety
of software-development, system-architecture, systems-administration, service-
reliability-engineering and devops-/cloud-engineering (container / kubernetes)
roles.

i'm a highly motivated self-learner, an excellent problem solver and i can
help you to resolve your technical obstacles.

------
rishabh16
Location: Dubai, UAE

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: product management (b2c & d2c eCommerce)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ylP62Hc4_q0b6aLD92bnsG0BXfs...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ylP62Hc4_q0b6aLD92bnsG0BXfs0JTip/view?usp=sharing)

Email: rishunk16@gmail.com

------
suralind

      Location: Poland
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: TS/JS, React, Go, Docker, Kubernetes, Postgres, 
      Redis, elastic
      Résumé/CV: email me for resume, https://www.linkedin.com/in/artur-rychlewicz/
      Email: artur at arychlewicz.com

------
emilfihlman

      Location: Otaniemi, Espoo, Finland, Europe
      Remote: sure
      Willing to relocate: depends
      Technologies: C (Linux and embedded), vanilla Javascript, and others like Bash, HTML, CSS, and so on. Nginx, Certbot, etc.
      Résumé/CV: https://emil.fi
      Email: https://emil.fi

------
safareli

      Location: Georgia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: TypeScript, JavaScript, React, Redux / MobX, HTML / CSS, Node.js, Go (Golang), PureScript, Haskell, Drupal
      Résumé/CV: https://safareli.github.io/resume
      Email: email is in the resume
    
    

Senior Software Engineer primarily specializing in front-end web engineering,
ranging from writing responsive CSS in a modular and scalable way to using
strongly typed purely functional language like PureScript. I have also made
significant contributions to the backend side of the projects ranging from
Haskell, Go, Node.js to Drupal.

I have contributed significantly to open-source functional communities in
JavaScript, PureScript, and Scala. I’ve invented version of the Free
Applicative structure with most optimal asymptotics (and stack safe), which
was adopted in PureScript and Scala from my original JavaScript version.
Implemented stack safe version of PureScript's Effect monad. Was mentioned in
Acknowledgments of Build Systems à la Carte and Selective Applicative
Functors. (links are in the resume)

Besides my technical skills, I have worked closely with designers and product
people discussing how to deliver better UX when there are hard technological
constraints (for example implementing UI/UX for already deployed smart
contracts on Ethereum blockchain), proposed alternative UI/UX sketches for
better solving user problems. I've been working remotely for the past couple
of years and can collaborate productively in asynchronous teams.

I’m looking for remote full-time opportunities where I would be a good fit
with my broad experience and provide the most value.

#User Interface #User Experience #golang #js #HTML #CSS #SASS

------
xyounesx
Location: Algeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, Delphi, SQL, some Python and Git.

Résumé/CV: email me.

Email: farapi95 [at] outlook [dot] fr

I have a an Associate Degree equivalent in CS, I have been learning using
Delphi and SQL for 6 years intermittently, I have a good experience with C#,
and a litle bit of Python, I am willing to learn and improve myself.

------
Kaze404
Location: Juiz de Fora / Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Typescript, Elm, Rust, C#, Elixir, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git,
Linux, Vim, Github, React, Vue, Nest.js, Emacs

Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/rodrigo-li (or request)

Email: rodrigo AT leite DOT dev

Blog: leite.dev

Github: github.com/RodrigoLeiteF

Available to work full time. 4 years of professional experience as software
engineer.

------
desyncr
Location: Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Java, Typescript, Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dcavuotti](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dcavuotti)

Work primarily on web tech with PHP and Java (Spring boot) and open source on
different technologies (Ruby, Rust).

------
swordbeta
Location: Randstad, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack developer; Java, Kotlin, React, Kubernetes

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-van-
tricht-a6468927/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-van-tricht-a6468927/)

Email: michael@tricht.dev

------
adimov
Technology enthusiast with passion for UX. I Build teams. Make things work on
the internet. Ship products

Location: Russia, Rostov-na-Donu

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Node.js, React, Vue

Résumé/CV: [https://resume.io/r/c8XqeIh](https://resume.io/r/c8XqeIh)

Email: boris@adimov.ru

------
theHurzzen
Location: Portugal

Remote: Not necessarily

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Elixir, Rust, Postgres

CV:
[https://github.com/marcelo140/cv/blob/master/cv.pdf](https://github.com/marcelo140/cv/blob/master/cv.pdf)

Email: marcelo.caridade@protonmail.com

------
mogmog99
Location: London UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, D3, SVG, HTML5, Deck.gl (advanced), GraphQL, Python, SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/graham-
bates-3b983497/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/graham-bates-3b983497/)

Email: mogmog+hn@gmail.com

------
nicofo

      Location: Santiago, Chile
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Ruby on Rail, Kubernetes, AWS, Azure, CEPH, Chef, Puppet
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/nfuenzalida/
      Email: nico01f@gmail.com

------
hhanif95
Location: SF Bay Area Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: no Technologies: Java,
Javascript Resume/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/harishanif](https://linkedin.com/in/harishanif)
Email: hhanif@gmail.com

------
kitline

       Location: Italy
    
       Remote: Yes, preferably
    
       Willing to relocate: No
    
       Technologies: Python, css, html, js, webgl, git
    
       Résumé/CV: https://dueacaso.it/about/cv_adelina.pdf
    
       Email: doncheva[dot]adelina[at]gmail[dot]com

------
PauloManrique
Location: Sao Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, JavaScript, Docker, Express, Koa, Laravel, Lumen, Symfony,
React, Vue, MySQL, Redis, Elasticsearch, ExactTarget, GTM

Résumé/CV: [https://paulo.dev/rs.pdf](https://paulo.dev/rs.pdf)

Email: me@paulo.dev

------
wkrp

      Location: Atlanta, GA USA
      Remote: Yes, on-site preferred
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C# (.NET and .NET Core), JS, SQL, Linux
      Linkedin: https://www.linkedin.com/in/william-patrick/
      Email: admin[at]wkrp.xyz

------
thelastinuit
Location: Mexico/Europe Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Ruby, Vue, Rust Résumé/CV:
[https://luisignac.io/resume](https://luisignac.io/resume) Email:
email@luisignac.io

------
ratljos
Location: Riverside, California

Remote: Yes (either way is fine)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, C, Python, gRPC/Protocol Buffers, HTML/CSS/JavaScript, SQL,
MongoDB/Express/React/Node, WebSocket, AWS, Linux, AVR/Atmega, Bluetooth, Git

Resume/CV: Available on request

Email: jkwon0866@gmail.com

------
uokesita
Location: Barcelona, Spain Remote: 100% Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
ReactJS, React Native, Ruby On Rails. Résumé/CV:
[https://alamedadev.com](https://alamedadev.com) Email: hola@alamedadev.com

------
zpetsrillo
Location: Dallas, Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Pandas, JavaScript, TypeScript, Angular, React, Node.js,
SQL, NoSQL, Firebase, REST, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://zpetsrillo.com/resume](https://zpetsrillo.com/resume)

Email: zpetsrillo+hn@gmail.com

------
srpoder

      Location: Morelia Mexico
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Django, React, React Native, PSQL, Mongo, AWS
      Résumé/CV: https://andrestorres.me/resume
      Email: andres.torres.marroquin@gmail.com

------
dtminifun
Location: Moscow

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Python, SQL, Data Science & Machine Learning

Résumé/CV: Upon request

GitHub: [https://github.com/xm-repo](https://github.com/xm-repo)

Email: xmorozov at gmail.com

Master's degree in Applied Mathematics and Informatics, Game Theory

------
avipars
Location: Israel Remote: Sure Willing to relocate: Sure Technologies: Android,
Java, HTML, CSS, C# Résumé/CV:
[https://www.aviparshan.com](https://www.aviparshan.com) Email: on the wesbite

------
igormsg

      Location: Florianopolis, Brazil
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: qlik, power bi, python, etl, data warehouse, aws, gpc
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/igor_gois_resume
      Email: igormsg@gmail.com

------
oshanz
Location: Sri Lanka

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: ruby on rails, elixir, Docker, AWS, Elasticsearch, pgsql, React

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/oshanz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/oshanz/)

Email: warunaoshan@gmail.com

------
malgayne

      Location: Los Angeles
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Excel, sentiment tracking, data analysis
      Résumé/CV: https://www.visualcv.com/managingcommunity/
      Email: casey@managing.community

------
Dillon_ko

      Location: New York City
      Remote: Only yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, SQL, Javascript
      Web technologies: Vue, Django, flask, Deno
      Résumé/CV: available upon request
      Email: dillonko2020@protonmail.com

------
tunatrout
Location: Austin, TX.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React Native, Javascript, Python

Résumé/CV: [https://zacdemi.s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/zacdemi-
resume.pd...](https://zacdemi.s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/zacdemi-resume.pdf)

Email: zac.demi@gmail.com

------
n826

      Location: Europe
    
      Remote: Yes (Preferred)
    
      Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity
    
      Technologies: Go, Python, JavaScript, Linux, SQL, Docker, and more
    
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
    
      Email: dnahurnyi at gmail dot com

------
pythonbase

      Location: Pakistan
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Python, Django, Web Scraping, SEO
    
      Web: https://www.kashifaziz.me/
    
      Contact: https://www.kashifaziz.me/contact/

------
theseagin
Location: Phuket Thailand Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, ReactJS, GraphQL (server + Apollo ), NodeJs,
Express, SQL, Jest

Résumé/CV: [http://tiny.cc/sn9rsz](http://tiny.cc/sn9rsz)

Email: cijininurhood@gmail.com

------
phkahler
Location: USA - Michigan Remote: can do Willing to relocate: for something
awesome Technologies: C, C++, Python, GFX, Vector math, Embedded systems,
Manage small teams. Resume/CV: email me Email: same user id at gmail dot com

------
getaclue
Location: Hamilton, Ontario

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Software Engineering Degree, Full-stack Developer, JavaScript,
Java, Ruby on Rails, Swift

Résumé/CV: [https://getaclue.me/about](https://getaclue.me/about)

Email: info@getaclue.me

------
ShockTohp
Location: Alabama

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, cmake, git, TI Code Composer

Resume:
[https://shocktohp.xyz/static/resume.pdf](https://shocktohp.xyz/static/resume.pdf)

Email: kevingconyers@gmail.com

------
Apofis
eCommerce Architect / Backend Engineer / Web Developer

Location: Central Minnesota

    
    
      Remote: Yes, Please.
    
      Willing to relocate: South West only.
    
      Technologies: PHP, SQL, JS, VueJS, Bash, Git, Linux, MacOS, Python, AWS, Digital Ocean, Adobe Creative Cloud Suite, Laravel, Magento Commerce
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/10LnTfzH5Y_c1Wvf6s6LR2AMTn4tIfb_J/view?usp=sharing
    
      Email: ant@theixo.com
    

Notes: Tech Lead experience. Boat load of eCommerce experience. SaaS is also
eCommerce. OK, with occasional onsite.

------
idearoots
Location: Europe / Poland Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: ️I ️ Mobile - Flutter (cross-platform) / Kotlin (native Android)
/ Swift (native iOS)

Résumé/CV: androidgecko.com

Email: contact@androidgecko.com

------
nataz
location: DC metro area Remote: No Willing to relocate: No Technologies: link
analysis tools, remote sensing, data visualization and GIS (tableau, SIG-IMINT
analysis)

Résumé/CV: Not a software dev, but I do have a track record of managing the
integration of the tools, people and processes necessary for the deployment of
hundreds of millions of dollars worth of complex hardware/sensor based
engineering projects. Extra interested in AMZN positions at the new Arlington
HQ if anyone has any info.

Knowledge/Skills:

\- Navigated and managed the US government contracting process from both sides
of the table as both a federal manager and a government contractor \-
Experience and insight into working with the US National Lab complex \-
Managed globally distributed teams that bring multi million-dollar projects in
on time and on budget with a high degree of quality \- Negotiated agreements
and contracts with dozens of foreign governments \- Built diverse, deeply
integrated teams, with diverse skill sets (security, intelligence, science,
logistics, engineering, IT, and communications) to design solutions to complex
problems in very challenging environments \- Subject matter expert on multiple
National Security Council working groups, consultant to INTERPOL, office
interlocutor with IC, DOJ, and DOD elements \- Familiar with both executive
branch/department level/OMB and congressional authorization and appropriation
process

What I do now:

\- Program Director working in a National Security field holding an active
Q/TS/SCI w/ poly - Manage a ~$180M+ annual budget w/ oversight of 150+ FTEs
organized into distributed teams working on complex projects in 30+ foreign
countries across the globe - GS15 equivalent with both a policy and program
implementation background at senior USG leadership level

Previous work includes: physical and political risk assessments for clients
operating in potentially dangerous environments, sub-contractor as a national
security subject matter expert for multiple US National Laboratories, sub-
contractor for Palantir sub (back when they used to use other companies for
forward deployed), research analyst at a policy institute on defense and
intelligence topics, other interesting stuff

Email: JayCeeJobOffers@gmail.com

------
davidsonmohanty
Location: Bengaluru, Karnataka, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, React, React Native & GCP

Email: davidjuly93@gmail.com

Website: [https://davidson.mohanty.dev/](https://davidson.mohanty.dev/)

------
levanigls
Location: Georgia, Tbilisi;

Remote: Yes;

Willing to relocate: No;

Technologies: Javascript, React, React Native;

Resume/CV:[http://gulisashvili.github.io/;](http://gulisashvili.github.io/;)

Email: levan.gulisashvili@gmail.com

------
wandering-nomad
Data Engineering Manager

Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: SQL Server / PostgreSQL / MongoDB / Apache Spark / Apache kafka
/ Apache Flume / Python / Azure

Résumé/CV: On Request

Email: upadhyaygaurav@rediffmail.com

------
thisisdan

      Location: Melbourne, FL
      Remote: Yes, on-site preferred
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C, Java, Python, Go, JavaScript, SQL, Bash, Node.js
      Résumé/CV:
      Email:

------
user32sudo
Location: Philadelphia Remote: YES Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
React, React Native, Python, Django, Node.js Resume: github.com/jkol36 Email:
jonkolmanllc@gmail.com

------
tsamtsam
Location: SEA Remote: Ok Willing to relocate: Ok Tech: Frontend stack, Gatsby,
Java, Python, Mobile Dev Resume: Please email me for a copy. Email:
greeniowork@gmail.com

------
jonas_kgomo
Location: Europe, Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: React JS,
GIT, GraphQL, Node.js , and Tailwind CSS email: jonaskgmoo@gmail.com

------
mmmuhd
Location: Kano, Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, JavaScript, C#(Unity), framework (laravel, Vue, Tailwind
CSS, livewire and AlpineJs)

Resume: could send when contacted

Email: mz.vanniatech.com muazumusamuhd@gmail.com

------
CatrickSwayze
Location: Miami

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Adobe/C4D some CSS/HTML/bulma

Résumé/CV: 10 years design and art direction experience. Portfolio can be
found at www.ellioterwin.com

Email: ellioterwin@gmail.com

------
sinmsinm
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: likely not

Technologies: *NIX, CQRS, ML, MQ, NoSQL, PKI, RFID, Ruby, SCADA, UML

Résumé/CV: server-side full stack developer & system designer & devop

Email: iam@sinm.name

------
magicroot75
Location: Philadelphia, PA Remote: yes Willing to relocate: yes Tech: Facebook
advertising CV:Available upon request Email: jpmgr2@gmail.com

------
egovzz
Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Redux, Nodejs, SQL, NoSql, Firebase,

Résumé/CV:linkedin.com/in/bryanvzz/

Email: egovzz [at] gmail

------
jillianschuller
Location: Chicago

Remote or onsite are both fine

Willing to relocate: Not opposed to van life

Technologies: Rails, CSS, Design, Zapier, shipping things quickly

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jillian-
schuller/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jillian-schuller/)

Github: [https://github.com/illyjayeanbay](https://github.com/illyjayeanbay)

Email: jill@hey.com

I'm a Jill of all trades (ha ha). I've worked on political campaigns, in
agencies, and in product companies in a variety of roles including sales
engineering, web design, BI and automation. I specialise in taking big ideas
and turning them into action really quickly - having an Australian accent
helps.

Most recent project: I taught myself Rails and built a better kind of social
network during Covid. If you can't hire me, and you'd rather use social media
intentionally and once a week, send me an email and I'll send you an invite.

My ideal role is in front end development or product management (or BOTH!) at
a startup. The closer I can be to users the more I'll get done.

------
kyledtc
Location: San Carlos, CA Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Excel (Advanced), Facebook Marketing, Zapier, Adobe Illustrator,
Adobe Premiere, Photoshop,

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jlMU_UmyU2TLdRjO_MxMV0pdfMd...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jlMU_UmyU2TLdRjO_MxMV0pdfMdWnoMc/view?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kylekazanjianamory/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kylekazanjianamory/)

Email: kylekazamory@gmail.com

Hey! I'm Kyle, an entrepreneur who built Don't Tell Comedy into the largest
independent producer of live comedy shows in the US. In under three years I
led our 45 person team in expanding to 40+ cities across 25 states, growing
our revenue from $0 to $920K. I am passionate about growth marketing,
operations, financial analysis, and building strong communities.

Strengths: Data/financial analysis, business development / growth marketing,
Copywriting, general management, content management / marketing.

------
digia
Location: Detroit, MI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Open to it in the future

Technologies: Node.js (Typescript), Python, Go Lang, SQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL),
NoSQL, CouchDB/PouchDB, Docker, Kubnernetes, Redis, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch,
GraphQL, HTML/CSS/JavaScript, AWS, Azure, Linux, GDPR, SOC 2, ISO 27001,
System Architecture, Technical Lead, Pre-sales Engineering

Résumé/CV: [https://www.digia.io/jonathon-moore-resume-staff-
engineer.pd...](https://www.digia.io/jonathon-moore-resume-staff-
engineer.pd..).

Website: [https://www.digia.io](https://www.digia.io)

Email: jon+hackernews@digia.io

Code: [https://github.com/digia](https://github.com/digia)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathon-digia-
moore/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathon-digia-moore/)

------
KorfmannArno
Location: Remscheid, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails

Resume/CV: -

Email: manuelkorfmann4@gmail.com

------
Wingman4l7
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes (PST timezone)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Typescript / Javascript, Kubernetes, Docker, AWS,
Posgres, Redis, Selenium, Node.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CRELNSsD-1gdPr0NHby5l-2HwQN...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CRELNSsD-1gdPr0NHby5l-2HwQNbHaPw)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/Wingman4l7](https://linkedin.com/in/Wingman4l7)

GitHub: [https://github.com/Wingman4l7](https://github.com/Wingman4l7)

Email: gouldmail at gmail

Seeking full-time SWE role! Previous roles were in blockchain space; open to
more fintech and startup roles.

------
JustARandomGuy

      Location: Chicago, Illinois, United States
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies/Experience: Compliance, AML, Privacy, Product Manager, Java, PHP, Python, Node, VBA
      Résumé/CV: See below. Looking for Compliance/AML/Product Manager/Project Manager/New-MBA-Grad -type work.
      Email: careerjobsearch-HN@yahoo.com
    
    

Details: ---------------------------------------

I currently work in Compliance at a major multinational bank, managing bank
controls around Privacy and Technology (cybersecurity, CAN-SPAM, GDPR for
colleagues in Europe, meeting with federal regulators on our use of technology
for risk assessment and so forth). I have years of experience with bank
Compliance/Data Privacy/AML/Controls around data confidentiality/regulations
around consumer and retail banking. While my official title is Compliance
Officer, my role is more of an internal Product Manager: meeting with
executives, regulators (SEC, Fed, CFPB, FINRA, OCC and others), audit,
technology staff, and so forth to make sure the bank's technology and privacy
efforts are aligned with everybody's requirements. I am a liaison capable of
negotiating with competing interests and making sure everyone comes out a
winner.

In previous roles, I've been in disaster recovery for a major commodities
trading firm, consulting (building web applications, marketing, SEO), and I
participated in the very first Google Summer of Code in 2005 (still have the
t-shirt!).

I can offer writing samples, code samples on GitHub, and references. Business
travel needed? No problem, I have TSA PreCheck, Global Entry, and a freshly
renewed passport.

If you're a bank or consulting, I would be your best hire in any Compliance,
Privacy, Audit, or AML position, with or without a technology or cybersecurity
slant.

In any other sector? I would be a great Product Manager or Project Manager;
I'm super with liaising between different departments; I can speak technology
to your developers and executive-speak to executives, audit, or regulatory
services. I'm finishing up a MBA within the next year: I'd be an excellent
addition to any new-MBA position or MBA rotational program.

------
boddy33
Location: European Union (GMT+2)

Remote: only

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: AWS, GCP, Azure, .NET, Java, JS, SQL, NoSQL

Résumé/CV: [https://harchikov.eu](https://harchikov.eu)

Email: bogdan (at) harchikov (dot) eu

TLDR: Senior program/product manager with 10+ years of experience growing
profitable products and performant teams.

------
benohanlon
I have been building and managing communities for eight years, three in
Blockchain for the Cardano Foundation and Komodo Platform. Lots of wins.
Especially interested in privacy-preserving tech. My background is in digital
marketing. I'm good at initiation, delivery, and I'm adaptable.

Let's talk about winning.

\- Network Operator Course. From the decision to deliver, it took five weeks
to deliver a course. We got 2.6K sign-ups and a 40% completion rate.

\- Third-Party App Program. I conceptualized and delivered a third-party app
program which is now the largest channel in terms of clicks for that project
(around 3K to 4K a month). In contrast, the impact of the annual virtual
summit got about 10K. So it's x4 for $0 budget.

\- Viral Campaign. I ran an infographic contest that generated some great
visuals and grew an email list by 20% (from 10K to 12K).

\- Guides. I wrote 'How to Twitter' ([https://medium.com/coinmonks/how-to-
twitter-f0f6f339c40e](https://medium.com/coinmonks/how-to-
twitter-f0f6f339c40e)) and a couple of pocket guides for Komodo (published on
Coin Monks), and Verus Coin.

What have I learned? My meta approach explores value chains and brokers
relationships. Top-down models and hierarchy can be virtuous. However, they
also limit decision making and the number of actions that can be taken. If you
apply the same top-down models in your organization across a community, it
will inherit these limitations. You will limit content and engagement.

What does a good community look like? A good community is one in which its
members are citizens, and the culture rewards taking ownership.

Location: UK.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: anything is possible if the money is right.

Skills: community building growth hacking influencer marketing project
management social media management (especially twitter and linkedin)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.visualcv.com/memetics/](https://www.visualcv.com/memetics/)

Email: beno@hey.com Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/benohanlon](https://twitter.com/benohanlon)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/memetics/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/memetics/)

Want to talk? You can book a 25min call here:
[https://calendly.com/benohanlon](https://calendly.com/benohanlon).

Thank you for reading. If you hear of someone looking to fill a senior
community or growth hacker role, could you think of me? As a thank-you in
advance, DM me on Twitter and say 'meme me,' and I'll share something
extraordinary with you.

~~~
benohanlon
Here's a side-project I'm working on to demonstrate how I can take things to
the next level:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24365084](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24365084).

~~~
benohanlon
Updated link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2437364](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2437364).

------
bumblebritches5
Location: Portland, Oregon.

Remote: It'd be nice, but not a must have.

Willing to relocate: No, I just moved here from Michigan a month ago.

Technologies: C, C++, Shell Scripting (Bash), Probably other things I've
forgotten about.

GitHub:
[https://github.com/MarcusJohnson91](https://github.com/MarcusJohnson91)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/MarcusJohnson91](https://www.linkedin.com/in/MarcusJohnson91)

------
BlueScreenDeath
Dude, what happened to you in 2016. It looks like you have not worked in
software since then?

------
exdsq
Why was I downvoted on a "Who wants to be hired?" :D

~~~
dang
Who can say? When all else fails I just remember that misclicks are a thing.

The site guidelines ask commenters not to comment about the voting on
comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).
One reason for that is that bad downvotes usually (though not always) get
neutralized by corrective upvotes. That happened in this case.

We've detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24343466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24343466).

------
gerdesj
"Please use this format:"

